# [Delta Green] Operas and Avatars: Puppet Shows and Shadow Plays



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

*FBI Washington Field Office*

 Special Agent Solomon Peter Brown walked into Assistant Director Michael Mason office. "You asked for me, Sir?" said Solomon. Standing up from a side chair was a tall handsome black man in a dark blue suit. The Assistant Director looked up from a manila folder on his desk. "Agent Brown, I want you to meet Agent Andrews. He just finished the Academy and I want you to show him the ropes around here. In other words, he is your new partner."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 16, 2005)

Solomon briefly appraises the older man, then offers his hand. He's a little surprised that he's showing this guy the ropes, having only joined the Bureau recently himself.  But there's no need to mention that at this point. "Glad to meet you, Andrews.  Call me Solomon.  Which tour do you want first - building or case files?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 16, 2005)

Andrews takes Solomon's hand with the blasé look of a man resigned into his new fate.  Not that he cared either way about this partner, or his last one, just as long as it didn't get in his way.  With a half smile, he says, "Welcome to the Bureau, Solomon.  You're certainly eager to get to work, huh?  Well we'll see what the Academy's kicking out these days."   Andrews looks Solomon up and down, trying to gather odd bits of info; _how expensive are his shoes, how clean cut is he, is his tie regulation blue?  _ "Well, Mason?  Where are we starting Agent Brown off at?  Picking up some cold cases maybe?  I'm still pretty backlogged.",  says Andrews with a smarmy chuckle, knowing full well that Mason's "show him the ropes", will probably mean, "give him some busy work until he can find the bathroom".


----------



## Gomez (Feb 16, 2005)

Macon gestures for you both to sit. "Actually, I do have a something for you two.  For the last month, people began disappearing near the southern edge of the San Carlos Indian Reservation, west of Phoenix. The Apache tribal police and the Arizona State police have asked for assistance from the FBI on the case. Since there have been no bodies found, the disappearances are being considered as kidnappings and not murder. The Phoenix Field Office is backlogged and most of their agents are already working on cases. So I am going to send you two to lend a hand. Here are your plane tickets for Phoenix. A company car will be waiting for you there. Meet with Special-Agent-in-Charge, Patrick Hobbson at the Phoenix Field Office. He will brief you on the case. You flight leaves tomorrow. Any questions?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 16, 2005)

"Any word from field offices in California, Nevada, New Mexico?  How about border patrol, any leads there?",  says Andrews, trying to look efficient for his new company.  Macon probalby knows that he's not expecting any real information, but moreso rattling his sabers in response to being inconvienienced by a field assignment.  Andrews eases back in his chair, giving a sideways look to Solomon, and back again at Macon, "So," he says, "what time's our flight?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

(ooc: Sorry - misread the first post as Solomon showing Andrews the ropes.  Oops  )

"All set here, sir, thanks,"  Solomon lets Andrews examine him for a moment or so, and says, as an aside to his new partner: "I can introduce you to my tailor, if you'd like..." Then, turning back to Macon, "See you when we get back, sir."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Any word from field offices in California, Nevada, New Mexico?  How about border patrol, any leads there?",  says Andrews, trying to look efficient for his new company.  Macon probalby knows that he's not expecting any real information, but moreso rattling his sabers in response to being inconvienienced by a field assignment.  Andrews eases back in his chair, giving a sideways look to Solomon, and back again at Macon, "So," he says, "what time's our flight?"




"You will be briefed in Phoenix on the case." says Macon. "My assistant has your plane tickets and rental car information. I think your flight leaves at 7:35 AM."


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

"Very good, sir.",  says Andrews as he stands and heads for the door.  He turns and says, "Agent Brown, why don't I show you where the coffe is, and then I can tell you what I think about your tailor."  Andrews holds the door for Solomon as he gives a half smile to Macon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

Solomon, smiles, nods, and follows the Andrews out. _This guy's a barrel of laughs. Whatever - make the best of it, Sol. The only way you'll ever get to do what you want is if you do what you're told first._


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

(OOC- Well, you asked for it.  )

Andrews leads Brown through the halls to a small nook where a clean kitchenette is installed.  He reaches into the cabinet and retrieves two mugs and places them on the counter.  He puts both hands on the edge of the sink and without looking at Solomon says, "You want to know who my tailor is?"  Andrews straightens up and takes a step towards Brown and says, "Uncle *CED*-ing Sam, that's who!  Oh, everybody else in the Bureau buys from him too kid, he cuts a mean *CED*-ing jacket!",  Andrews says, pointing at the door.  " Look around, what do you see?  You see a bunch of folks doing the same thing, wearing the same thing.  The second someone stops and starts giving a *CED* about what they're wearing, someone, somewhere dies!",  he says, pretending to wipe something off of his lapels.  "You got hired to do a job, Brown!  I don't have time for your jokes, hell they don't even give me time for smoke breaks anymore.  You don't like it?  Quit.  So be my guest and take a page out of my book; open your eyes, open your ears, and shut the *CED* up.  The sooner you do that, the sooner you'll realize what you are: a little fish.  And maybe if you have something useful to say, and listen up, you may avoid getting eaten!"

Andrews takes a step back, and picks up the steaming carafe as if nothing happened, and with a smile, politely says, "Now, how do you take your coffee, Solomon?"

(OOC- *Colorful Expletive Deleted*)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 18, 2005)

OOC: Un*CED* believable!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 18, 2005)

(OOC- Hey, Maerdwyn...*CED*-ing love ya, baby!)

TZ


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 18, 2005)

(ooc: heh, no worries taitzu - we're going to have fun )

Solomon looks at Andrews cooly, and speaks with a thin smile. "Black." Theres a tiny pause before Solomon accepts the coffee, and continues on, speaking directly, seriously, but still with the thin smile. "I appreciate your advice, Agent Andrew. I understand where you're coming from. And I know I'm a small fish and that I got a lot to learn from you and all the other fine agents here. But if you think that because I wear these very fine size twelves I don't take this job and what it stands for seriously, we're going to have problems." The smile has faded. "I've been serving this country with my body and brain since I was kid outta school. I've been on the job in the toughest city in the country fourteen years, and I came here because I wanted to do more, not less. I know what I've signed on for, Agent Andrews: the kind of people, the ideaologies, we're up against.* Nothing says I can't face them in a suit that fits." Solomon looks at his mug, surprised. When he speaks, a more genuine smile is back. "That's good coffee, Andrews. Thanks. So, what'd they pull you from when they stuck you with me?"






*ooc: Says the agent who's never heard of DG


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 19, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon looks at Andrews cooly, and speaks with a thin smile. "Black."



Andrews smiles at the overt irony and hands him the mug.

After hearing Brown speak, Andrews replies, "Good, good.  Glad to seethat you're heart's in it.  But we want your brain, not your body.  U.S. Marshalls and such are down the block on Constitution Ave if you change your mind."   Andrews sips from his mug and leaves the kitchenette, walking down the hall towards his desk.  "You may think your last job was in a tough town, but they don't come tougher than the District.  and I'm not talking South East either.",  he says as he steps up to the desk in their office.  "This one belonged to my former partner.  It's not an easy job, Brown, a few bypasses later and this agent was done."   He walks over to a file cabinet, and opens it up, revealing a huge mass of paperwork.  "You should really be glad you got a field assignment from the start.  Really, don't get your hopes up.  This'll be waiting for you when you get back.",  Andrews says as he shuts the drawer and sits down at his desk.  He begins doing some personell checks on the Phoenix field office, and ties up his loose ends from the week.  "Make yourself at home, Agent Brown."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 20, 2005)

> "But we want your brain, not your body. U.S. Marshalls and such are down the block on Constitution Ave if you change your mind."





Solomon chuckles softly. "Yeah that's what they told me when I joined the force, and again when I made detective. If you're more right about it than they were, I'll be happy."

When Andrews points out the paperwork, Solomon's face droops just a bit, despite his best effort. _Well, at least one thing in this place looks familiar_, he thinks. 

"All right, looking forward to it," he says unconvincingly. "For now, I'm going to read up on the reservation and the Apache community some, maybe look through the files of a few of the VIPs there. Anything else you want me to do, let me know." He settles down, logs on, and gets to work.

At the end of the day, after picking up his plane ticket, Solomon will go home to pack, and gets to sleep early, arriving for his flight in plenty of time. He makes sure to bring some Nicorrete gum in his pocket, since it's a nonstop flight.

ooc: if there's more to be done before we leave, belay that last paragraph, of course.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 21, 2005)

After doing some preliminary research on the Phoenix metro area, Andrews will make some phone calls.  Part of his routine is keeping up with some agents form other agencies in the District.  He won't mention where he's going, just some follow up.  (Barring further actions....) At about 7 or 8, he'll head home to Arlington and pack.  It's not like he has trouble picking anything out, owning only dark blue suits for work.  His service sidearm goes in a small, locked flightbox (if I'm correct, only Marshalls can fly with their guns).  He'll arrive early at the airport, and skip breakfast.  Brown should find him in the terminal, reading the Post (or a Phoenix paper if he can find one.)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

You both meet up at the Dulles International Airport in plenty of time to make your flight. Stopping at a in airport shop to grab a paper and such. A cover story on a _National Tattler_ catches Agent Brown's eye.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 21, 2005)

(OOC- Gomez, the text is cut off in the download.  Do you have it in another format?  You can send it to:
_missed the boat...._
if need be.  Thanks!
TZ)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 21, 2005)

OOC: It loads fine for me. I will send you the file by email just in case.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 22, 2005)

Andrews reads over Brown's shoulder as they sit in the terminal.  "Geez," he sighs, "it's pretty sad when we get leads from rags like this."   Andrews reaches down and pulls out his laptop.  He doesn't keep any secure information on it as a rule, but with a little help from IT at the Bureau, he has a fairly secure box.  He uses it more for general research.  "Alright, let's see how you make lemonade.  I'll start tracking the names in this article.  I want you to get on the horn and find out who wrote this article, and how they took the submission.  Fair?"  Andrews will now find out how good airport/airplane WiFi really is.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 23, 2005)

"Fair."  Solomon uses the Skyfone to get in touch with _The Tattler_'s editor to find out who wrote the story, and, if possible, how to contact the author.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

Searching the Internet, you find pretty much the same information as from the Tattler article. You are able to get a map of the area in question. Searching the names of the victims does not get much information.

Calling the Tattler, you are able to talk to the person who wrote the story, Tom Grazer. He says that he got his information from newpapers and the internet. He personally did not travel to Arizona.


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 24, 2005)

"OK," says Andrews, "we'll backtrack his research as best we can on the internet while we're en route."

(OOC- What are our internet capabilities in flight?  BTW Gomez, I never got any help with my equipment, so I'm being a little assuming here.  Smack it down if it's too much.)

As we travel to Phoenix, Andrews will take whatever steps available to follow up on this (buying a Phoenix paper if one's available at the stand for starters).  So again, the FBI is reduced to "Google-ing" it's way into law enforcement, unless Andrews' crack investigative skills can come up with something different.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 24, 2005)

"Well, I guess that's about the quality of reporting we'd expect from the Tattler. I'll try to track down stories from the local papers that Grazer used for his source material, assuming they are available online.  If not he'll ask Andrews if three's anything else they can do while they are in flight

ooc
For the record, I guess this would be what Solomon would pack for his trip, pending any rewrites or suggestions by Gomez:
Laptop
5 suits, one worn
2 pairs of shoes
1 set of workout clothes and sneakers
cigarettes and lighter
nicotine gum
toiletries
Service weapon and its accessories
handheld notebook and pens
business cards
digital camera and three memory sticks.


----------



## Gomez (Feb 24, 2005)

"Your flight lands at the Phoenix Sky Harbor International airport. Your internet searches do not produce any addition information on the case. At the airport you get a rental car and room at the Best Western Airport Inn.   

 The next morning you meet with Special-Agent-in-Charge Patrick Hobbson at the Phoenix Office. Hobbson looks to be in his late fifties with hair that is more grey than black. 

"Agent Brown, Agent Andrews. Please take a set. I am glad that someone in Washington finally got off their asses and sent me some help here. I have been trying to juggle three high profile cases with the office down 2 agents to begin with."


OOC: As for equipment, I only care about special or unusal items. I don't care how many shirts you have!


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 25, 2005)

"Two agents down?",  says Andrews with a feigned look of shock, "What's been going on out here?


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Two agents down?",  says Andrews with a feigned look of shock, "What's been going on out here?





 "Everytime the Office of Homeland Security sends out a terrorist warning, the Border Patrol yells for some help. I had to assign two of my agents to Homeland Security last month and who knows when I am going to get them back."


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

*FBI Field Office
Phoenix Arizona*


 Just then a man enters the Hobbson's office. He is dressed in an Arizona State police uniform and wears a gray cowboy hat that he removes as he enters. Hobbson stands and shakes his hand. "Major Garrett, I am glad you could come over. This is Agents Brown and Andrews. They are going to lend you a hand in the Highway 70 case." says Hobbson. He then turns to you. "This is Major Frank Garrett. He is our liaison with the Arizona State police." The Major then shakes your hands in turn. "Pleased to meet you gents!" he says with a western drawl. "I really appreciate any aid the FBI can give us in our case."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 25, 2005)

(said before that last post, obviously )

Solomon nods. "That's how it is all over, these days. Back in Philly, every time Tom Ridge got a case of the 'oranges', it'd set homicide investigations back weeks. So what do you need us to help you out with, Agent Hobbson?"


----------



## Gomez (Feb 25, 2005)

Hobbson pulls out a file folder. "As your most likely know, there has been a series of disappearances along State Road 70 for the past month. No bodies have been discovered and while they are being treated as kidnapping. I feel that we have some sort of serial killer on our hands. Your jobs is to aid the State and Apache Tribal police in their investigations." He hands you the folder. "Here are what facts we have on the dissappearances so far. You are to work with Major Garrett here and Sheriff Mangas Colorados of the Apache tribal police. Any questions?"


*Contents of the Folder*



> An unknown person or persons is believed responsible for the disappearances of thirteen people in the last month in the area of State Road 70 near the southern edge of the San Carlos Indian Reservation west of Phoenix. Known disappearances are as follows:
> 
> July 4 - Allen and Karen Curtley Car found abandoned on 70 en route to son’s house.
> July 6  -  Felix Royos                         Gas station attendant working night shift on 70.
> ...


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 25, 2005)

"Thank you for having us, Major.", says Andrews, shaking the trooper's hand.  "Unfortunately, we left Washington on very short notice, and haven't been briefed on the Highway 70 case.  Are you the trooper in sharge of the case, Major?"

(OOC- Looks like we're both slow on the draw today!!)


----------



## taitzu52 (Feb 25, 2005)

Andrews asks Hobbson, "Is there a spare office that Agent Brown and I can use?  One with a map if you can."  Andrews will begin the process of putting pushpins on the locations of the disappearances.  "OK, Brown.  Your file says that you speak Spanish, right?  That means you'll be taking Begay and Royos, at least.  You may have better luck with the Sheriff too.  We don't have many local leads on the European couples, so I'll take Curtley and Stoltz/Martin.", Andrews says looking around.  "Do you think they smoke in here?", he asks, fumbling for his pack of cigarettes.

(OOC-Andrews has gobs of Gather Info, and graduate degrees in Law Enforcement to boot.  taitzu52 does not.  Is it standard FBI practice to reinterview all witnesses/family members? Ideas?)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews asks Hobbson, "Is there a spare office that Agent Brown and I can use?  One with a map if you can."  Andrews will begin the process of putting pushpins on the locations of the disappearances.  "OK, Brown.  Your file says that you speak Spanish, right?  That means you'll be taking Begay and Royos, at least.  You may have better luck with the Sheriff too.  We don't have many local leads on the European couples, so I'll take Curtley and Stoltz/Martin.", Andrews says looking around.  "Do you think they smoke in here?", he asks, fumbling for his pack of cigarettes.
> 
> (OOC-Andrews has gobs of Gather Info, and graduate degrees in Law Enforcement to boot.  taitzu52 does not.  Is it standard FBI practice to reinterview all witnesses/family members? Ideas?)




 "We can get you a office to work out of and as for a map. I think we can dig one up for you." says Hobbson. After about 30 minutes you are setup in a rather bare office with a desk and two chairs. A large map of Arizona is brought in and put up on the wall."


OOC: Your experience in law enforcement tells you that unless some additional information comes to light. Reinterviewing the witnesses/family members would just give you information that you already have.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 28, 2005)

"Allright, let's get down to it then.  I think we should visit the crime scenes: fresh eyes may see things diffrently.  Has anyone checked for common tire tracks in the vicinity of the abandoned vehicles or the farm? May not be much after a month, but it's worth a check.  Is there any apparent pattern to the locations of the crime scenes, other than just being on route 70? How about cover?  Would whoever took these folks have to have done it out in the open, or would they have beed shielded from anyone passing by on the road?

What are the resources at our disposal - any officers, vehicles, or other equipment besides us and our rental?

(ooc: more soon - not much time today, sorry)


----------



## Gomez (Feb 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> What are the resources at our disposal - any officers, vehicles, or other equipment besides us and our rental?




 Major Garrett says that there is a police heliocopter available for use if needed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Feb 28, 2005)

"That's good news, thank you, Major." Addressing both Major Garret and Sherrif Colorados, Solomon says, "Do either of you have theories other than the one Special Agent Hobbson presented?  That we have a serial killer on our hands?"   After hearing their responses, Solomon thanks them and continues.  "Well, whoever we're dealing with, he's got to be working out of somewhere. Those bodies didn't just disappear, and neither did he."  He gets up and flags the location of each crimescene on the map.  Knowing that multiple killers usually have comfort zone, a finite distance from their home or base of operations that they are willing to travel to safely commit their acts, he draws a large oval that encompasses all the crime scenes and some (determined by his training) space around them, indicating the most likely area for the killier to live within. "About how many residences and businesses are contained within this area? Are there any abandoned structures or other places that someone could hole up in private for as long a period as we're talking about?"



ooc: what is today's date?  I'm assuming it's maybe the end of July, beginning of August?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 1, 2005)

OOC: The date is August 7th. The center of your oval seems to be in the reservation just north of the highway between Bylas and Geronimo and close to the Begay ranch. There is not much there other than desert and a few scattered ranches. You have not met Sherif Colorados yet. His office is on the San Carlos Indian Reservation.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 1, 2005)

"You're right about that area", says Andrews, pointing at the oval.  "I'm guessing that the Sheriff knows more about that chunk of land than most.  When we do check the scenes again, maybe he can tell us a bit more about the area.""  Looking again at the oval, he says, "Yeah, the serial nature of this is more likely than anything premeditated, considering the tourists that are involved.  Maybe I can call a profiler in DC once we have more data.""  Looking up at Hobbson, Andrews says, "Well, I'm ready to get out there.  Can you call the Sheriff and set up a meeting?""


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

Hobbson calls and sets up a meeting for you with Sherif Colorados. He suggests that you meet him at the Bejay ranch. After getting directions and a good map, you drive down highway 30 and then into the San Carlos Indian Reservation. The Bejay ranch is about a mile north of the highway. As you pull up to the Bejay's home you see a Apache tribal police car out front. When you stop, a man steps out of the car. Sherif Colorados is a middle aged indian and looks to be in good physical shape. His hair is black with greying sideburns. He waits for you to speak.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 4, 2005)

"Sheriff Colorados!", yells Andrews as he gets out of the car, hailing the Officer with a wave.  He walks over and says, "I'm Agent Andrews, this is Agent Brown.  Good to meet you.  I'm guessing that the State told you that we were coming."  Andrews casually looks around the ranch, checking for tire tracks, like Brown suggested.  He looks up and says, "So how long since the family went missing?  Has the State sent out a forensics team yet?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "So how long since the family went missing?  Has the State sent out a forensics team yet?"




 The Sherif shakes your hands. "A relative found the place abandoned on the morning of July 27th. No one remembers talking or seeing them for at least a week before that time. Mr. Bejay did talk to a neighbor, Mr. John Rope about someone stealing his sheep during the last two months. He told Mr. Rope that he was going to sit out all night with his rifle until he caught the culprit." 

Colorados shakes his head at your other question. "I have been trying to get the state police to send a forensics team in but they keep telling me that they are backlogged. I was planning to look around myself today when Hobbson called about you wanting to meet."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2005)

Solomon shakes the sherrif's hand, "Very pleased to meet you, sir.  Thanks for letting us help out."  After Colorados explains about Mr. Rope's information, he asks, "Has anyone else around here reported missing livestock lately?  Have there been any carcasses found in the area?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 4, 2005)

As Brown is finishing up with the Sheriff, Andrews pulls a wad of rubber gloves out of his windbreaker pocket and offers them out.  "Well," he says, "I guess we should start with the house.  Then we can start to make a sweep of the property, as best as three men can."  Andrews walks towards the house, and waits for a cue from the Sheriff before proceeding.

(OOC- Search +13)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bejay Ranch*

 "That's the strange thing" said Sheriff Colorados. "Victorio told Rope that his sheep disappeared without a trace. Even a coyote leaves some carrion. So it doesn't sound like a predator to me. It might be sheep thieves but we haven't had any other reports of lost livestock." 
 Colorados looks at Andrews with a slight smile. "Searching the house first sounds like a good idea." You enter the house and conduct a search. The beds appear to be unmade and slept in. I empty box of 30-30 rifle ammo sits on the the kitchen table. A full pot of cold coffee sits on the kitchen stove top. There is no signs of struggle or forced entrance, though the back door is open and the front door is unlocked. There is no signs of any pets other than two dog dishes on the back porch. There is a televison in the living room and a stereo in one of the kids rooms. A full jewelry box is found in the top drawer of a dresser in the master bed room.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 4, 2005)

"No, doesn't sound like an animal to me, either. One at a time, though, over time...sound like someone looking for food just the same. Our killer won't likely be using the supremarket - sounds like he's not using a motorized vehicle either, if Mr. Bejay didn't hear him take the sheep off before he disappeared. Let's head in and see what we can find." Solomon heads inside with Coloarados and Andrews for the search. 

"Not a robbery," Solomon states unnecessarily, and looking around for the rifle that went with the ammo, asking if it was found and removed as evidence or is just missing. Afterwards, he asks them both "What do you think? To me, it looks likely Mr. Bejay caught our guy stealing another sheep, and he took it out on the whole family."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 4, 2005)

"We did not find any rifle in our initial search." says the Sheriff.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

ooc: are there other residences within the sound of a rifle shot from here? Any signs of rifle discharge outside on the porch (spent shells, etc.)? Any blood visible? Any fingerprints other than the Begay's? Assuming not:

After the search, Solomon starts thinking out loud. "He doesn't need money, but he needs the sheep. Can we think of any other purposes besides for food? In any case, when Mr. Begay looks to stop him from stealing the sheep, the perp removes everyone, including two dogs from the premesis without causing so much as a scuffle. Those dogs would have woken the rest of the family up, right? He didn't shoot them, or use a knife, unless he's a real good cleaner. Maybe he's using a tranq gun to put his victims under, and then removes them to somewhere else? He can't have gotten them too far, though: Begay would have heard him approaching in a car or truck. Let's seach the grounds: signs of a struggle, drag marks, shells, blood, etc" He gets one more minor idea, "Have all the remaining sheep been checked? Maybe there's a wounded one he didn't take completely when he noticed Mr. Begay."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: are there other residences within the sound of a rifle shot from here? Any signs of rifle discharge outside on the porch (spent shells, etc.)? Any blood visible? Any fingerprints other than the Begay's? Assuming not:
> 
> After the search, Solomon starts thinking out loud. "He doesn't need money, but he needs the sheep. Can we think of any other purposes besides for food? In any case, when Mr. Begay looks to stop him from stealing the sheep, the perp removes everyone, including two dogs from the premesis without causing so much as a scuffle. Those dogs would have woken the rest of the family up, right? He didn't shoot them, or use a knife, unless he's a real good cleaner. Maybe he's using a tranq gun to put his victims under, and then removes them to somewhere else? He can't have gotten them too far, though: Begay would have heard him approaching in a car or truck. Let's seach the grounds: signs of a struggle, drag marks, shells, blood, etc" He gets one more minor idea, "Have all the remaining sheep been checked? Maybe there's a wounded one he didn't take completely when he noticed Mr. Begay."





 "The closest home would be that of Mr. Roper. His ranch is about 4 miles west of here." Says Sheriff Colorados. He then holds up a white towel with dark blood stains. "I found this in the laundry hamper. We need to get a forensics team in here and do a through search." 

 Searching outside, you find two pickup trucks. One appears to be in the process of being repaired. There are two sheep pens full of sheep. "I did a head count and there are 176 sheep. But records found in the house show that they had 201 sheep." says the Sheriff. 

You don't see any signs of struggle outside or evidence of foul play. Agent Andrews looks up from his search and notices something. Off in the distance about a half a mile are several circling buzzards.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "The closest home would be that of Mr. Roper. His ranch is about 4 miles west of here." Says Sheriff Colorados. He then holds up a white towel with dark blood stains. "I found this in the laundry hamper. We need to get a forensics team in here and do a through search."




Solomon nods. "Yes.  Good to know there's _some_ trace of what happened here, though," he says, looking at the towel.



> Searching outside, you find two pickup trucks. One appears to be in the process of being repaired. There are two sheep pens full of sheep. "I did a head count and there are 176 sheep. But records found in the house show that they had 201 sheep." says the Sheriff.




Solomn whistles softly, "Twenty five sheep, over two months? That's a hungry guy.  Might be looking at more than one perp."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

Seeing the bloody towel, Andrews begins to lose his patience.  "God damn it.",  he exclaims as he checks his cel phone for reception.  If he has none, he'll ask Colorados to use his CB to call State police HQ.  He calls Garrett, he calls Hobson, we calls Washington, anybody.  Andrews is pissed, and he's not getting off the horn until someone gives him and ETA on a forensics team.  Anyone standing outside can see him taking long drags off of a cigarette, and can hear some CED's being barked over the line (not to State troopers, only FBI gets "the treatment" [a lot of "Who the *CED* is this?  Well why don't you put someone that matters on the *CED*ing line!"]).

Andrews thanks Colorados, and returns to the house.  "Well, I think we'd better head over there.", he says, pointing at the circling birds.  Guessing the Sheriff has an off-roadish vehicle, that'd be best.

(OOC- Intimidate +7, Bluff +7, for getting this done.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews thanks Colorados, and returns to the house. "Well, I think we'd better head over there.", he says, pointing at the circling birds. Guessing the Sheriff has an off-roadish vehicle, that'd be best.




"Yep. Before they tear up any more of the evidence than they already have."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

After some yelling and diplomacy, you get the word that a Phoenix PD crime scene investigators are on the way. They should be at the ranch in about a hour or two. Hobbson is pissed as well and he says that he will try and free up some personel to help you out but he isn't promising anything. The Sheriff calls on his radio and gets a couple of his deputies to head over. 

 You jump into the Sheriff's pickup and drive over to where the buzzards are circling and stop a couple hundred feet from there. "Let's fan out and see if we find anyting." says the Sheriff. After about 5 minutes, Brown comes up to a hole in the ground. There are animal tracks all over the place and what appears to be a partially uncovered body of a sheep in the bottom of the hole.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

"Alright," says Andrews, "let's leave the dirty work to the experts.  I don't want any bad info here."  He circles the site looking for tracks and traces of who did this, footprints, tire tracks, etc.  We can fan out and look for other traces in the distance until CSI arrives.

(OOC- Search +13)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

As Andrews circles around he sees more of the animal tracks. Sheriff Colorados looks at them. "Humm coyote tracks." he says. "Coyotes must have dug up the sheep's body." Andrews then comes upon another hole. At the bottom of this one an uncovered human hand sticks out of the ground.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

A shrill whistle from Andrews breaks the silence.  "We got one!", he shouts as he stands over the hole peering in.  "Alright, nobody touches nothing until CSI shows.  Sheriff, would you please have your Deputies prep to do a sweep search this whole area, but not until CSI gets here, I don't want a circus, understand?"  Andrews lights a cigarette, and says out of the side of his mouth, "Well, I guess we'd better call the coroner too.  *CED*"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

"*CED* is right. You're tight about the Coronor...We should get dogs in here too, to look for anything the coyote and buzzards haven't uncovered yet." Solomon looks at the hole with the dead sheep, as well as the hand sticking out of the ground. "If the perp buried one of the victims near the abduction site, he might have with the others as well. We'll need to search the areas outlying from all the crime scenes for holes like these."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

In about a hour and a half the Begay ranch is swarming with state police, reservation deputies, crime scene investigators, and people from the  Phoenix coroner's office.  After a search of the area, twenty-six graves are found scattered across the property: one for each missing sheep and a mass one for the Begay family. The Phoenix assistant medical examiner walks up to you after he has looked over the bodies. "Dr. Joseph Gutierrez. Pleased to meet you though I wish it was under different circumstances."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Solomon nods a solemn greeting, and extends a hand. "Pleased to meet you Doctor Gutierrez. I'm Agent Solomon Brown, this my partner Agent Andrews.  I know you haven't had much time, but does anything jump out at you regarding the bodies yet?  Any clue about how they died?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 7, 2005)

"We knew  we had something here, but this is a bit much.  We'll sort out why, the livestock got special attention and the family got lumped together soon enough.  What we'd like to know is times and manner of death.  Of course forensics will be important too.", says Andrews.  "And of course," he adds in, "if you have anything personal that you'd like to share about this incident, please, refer to us in the highest confidence."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 7, 2005)

"Ok first things first. The sheep show a state of decay ranging from about 2 months to 2 weeks. Sheriff Colorados was able to identify the bodies as those of Victorio, Louisa, Luca and Paco Begay. All look to have died about 2 weeks ago. As to the cause of death, Victorio's neck is broken and he has several needle-like wounds on his chest. The women, kids, and all the sheep also have these needle-like wounds. Also all the bodies show massive blood loss. Other than Victorio, I would have to say that blood loss is the cause of death. I will know more when I can do a full autopsy."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"At this point," says Andrews, "my main concern is forensics.  Signs of struggle?  Fabrics or tissues under the nails of the victims?  Any other tell tales?  Also, please have your team map out the time of decay of the sheep in relation to where they're buried."  He pulls his business card from his pocket, circles his cel number, and hands it to the doctor.  "Any hour of the day, you call me, even if you need someone to speculate with, Doctor.", Andrews says assuringly, "I won't even ask about those needle marks until your boys have had time to work.  With as little sleep as we're going to get, I don't need to be jumping to conclusions just yet."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

At this point, Andrews is wondering how to keep this under wraps, and avoid having the Phoenix metro area in a panic.  Can the Sheriff keep his deputies in line, or would a call to the DA be in order to keep the media out of this?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

"Oh one more thing.  It looks like the bodies where buried and then uncovered by animals. Though I don't find any signs that the bodies have been eaten by animals." Dr. Gutierrez takes your card and he goes about organizing moving the bodies to his lab in Phoenix.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Solomon agrees with Andrews, but isn't optimistic. "Someone always talks. We should by all means ask the sherriff and the state troopers to keep a lid on this, but something is going to get out soon. If nothing else, Mr Ropes, down the road, must have seen all those police cars, not to mention the coroner's van on their way to the ranch here, and some trucker on 70 is probably listening listening on a police scanner." 

"Our best defense against panic is to find our perp quickly. I still think there's a good chance he's based close by. This is the only one of the crime scene's he's returned to, regularly it looks like, and the ranch was near the center of our perp's area of operation. I think we should scout the desert nearby, either for more graves, or for place the perp could be using as a hide out. We could off-road it, or maybe use the police copter Major Garret mentioned. What do you think?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

(posted after gomez's last post)

Solomon hears the coronor and looks up, puzzled, "Wait - what about the sheep?  Weren't there signs they were eaten by a human at least? Meat sliced off, that sort of thing?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (posted after gomez's last post)
> 
> Solomon hears the coronor and looks up, puzzled, "Wait - what about the sheep?  Weren't there signs they were eaten by a human at least? Meat sliced off, that sort of thing?"




 "There were no wounds other than the needle-like ones on their chests and Mr. Victorio's broken neck." says Dr. Gutierrez.

Sheriff Colorados speaks up after hearing this. "For a coyote to dig up a carcass and not eat anything is pretty strange."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

"Yes that does sound strange.  Maybe they smelled something on them that the coyote's wouldn't want to eat? Huh. Thanks, Doctor. Like Agent Andrews said, call us with _anything_ more you find." Turning to Andrews, he says, "Wonder why he went after the sheep if it wasn't food. Still, he was getting them, repeatedly, for whatever he needed them for, from here as opposed to anywhere else. I still think scouting the outlying area would probably be a good idea."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> What do you think?"



"What do I think?",  says Andrews, "I think that I didn't take my *CED*ing vacation early enough.  Aside from that, I'll tell you what I don't think.  I don't think that his was just one guy out here tearing up sheep.  But please, don't let me dissuade you from your theories, keep it working."   



			
				Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon hears the coronor and looks up, puzzled, "Wait - what about the sheep? Weren't there signs they were eaten by a human at least? Meat sliced off, that sort of thing?"



"WTF?",  says Andrews as he lights another cigarette.  "Well, after the autopsy, we'll see what's floating around in their system.  Coyoyes probably knew better.  Alright, let's get a truck or a 'copter and get on this."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

OOC:You have been at the ranch most of the day and into the night. It's too dark to do any meaningful searching. Do you want to drive back to Phoenix (about a 2-hour drive) or find a place to say in San Carlos (15 minutes away)? If you want to do some searching in the morning you could possibly get an off road vehicle from Sheriff Colorados or call Major Garrett with the State Police and arrange for use of their helicopter.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

At this point, going back to Phoenix is not a concern, in fact, staying out here would be preferable (a motel I guess?).  Andrews will send for the casework in the morning when he contacts the office again about a search team.  Andrews will stay up organizing the case file, and trying to remap the area, figuring the Royos gas station case into it, being the only hard location other than the Begay ranch.  A few hours of sleep is a possibility, but not likely after a day like this.  Andrews counts the packs of cigarettes in his carton and stares blankly at the TV most of the night.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

"Yep. Let's hit the Super8. I think I saw one on our way through San Carlos."  When they get there, if it's not too late, he gives Major Garret a head up on the helicopter request; if it to late, he'll wait until morning.  Solomon tries to do some work, and then checks in on SportsCenter to see how the Phillies did before trying, hard, to drop off to sleep.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

After a long night at the Super8 in San Carlos, you wake up to a call from Major Garrett. He says that the heliocopter will be out to pick you up at the Begay ranch in about 45 minutes. Sheriff Colorados will meet you there and act as a guide. After quick breakfast at Dennies and a short drive to the Begay ranch you find Sheriff Colorados and the helocopter waiting for you. 

"Good morning gentlemen." says the Sheriff. The clean crisp morning air is still cool. But the warm sunshine on your faces tells you that it is going to be another hot day. He pulls out a map of the area. "So where do you want to start?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"We can start with a thorough sweep of this ranch, see if there's anything we missed.", says Andrews.  "So to conserve time and fuel, let's start at one end of 70 and work to the other end, covering 1-3 mile sweeps radiating from the sites of abduction OR ABANDONMENT", he continues, pulling out a pen marked map.  "Curtley, Van Olsen, and Trautner/Ollenburg were in cars here, here and here.", he points out with the butt end of an unlit cigarette.  "We also need to search the areas surrounding the Royos gas station, and the reservoir camp grounds.  Anything I'm missing, Brown?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

"Sounds like that's it, unless something shows up.  Special attention to any water sources, and any structures or rock formations that could provide shelter."


ooc: before we left the hotel, Solomon also wanted to call both law enforcement agencies to see if there were any dogs/handlers available to search the other sites, especially the gas station for graves like the ones found at the ranch


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: before we left the hotel, Solomon also wanted to call both law enforcement agencies to see if there were any dogs/handlers available to search the other sites, especially the gas station for graves like the ones found at the ranch




Major Garrett says he will get some K-9 units to search around the gas station and other sites.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Sounds like that's it, unless something shows up.  Special attention to any water sources, and any structures or rock formations that could provide shelter."



"Good call.  We can search those on foot later on.  Let's get in the air and see that the ranch looks like.  Maybe there's a pattern in the grave sites.  I want at least one pair of binoculars on each side of this bird"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

Solomon nods, and climbs in.


ooc: have I mentioned how much I like fast moving games?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados hands you both a pair of high-powered binoculars. Flying around the ranch for about 30 minutes yields nothing new. There doesn't seem to be a pattern to the scattered graves. You then start following the highway.

 About 15 miles south east of the Bejay ranch and a half mile north of the highway, you both spot something. (Brown Spot roll 10 +9 = 19, Andrews Spot roll 14 + 4 = 18) You see what looks like the exposed roof of a buried white car.

OOC: All three games are moving at a pretty good clip!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 9, 2005)

"Can we set down there?" Solomon says, pointing out the find to anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

The pilot says. "Sure, how close do you want me to set down?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 9, 2005)

"No need to get too close.  I don't want too much blowing around down there, so you tell me, Captain.", says Andrews.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 9, 2005)

"There is a nice spot about 100 yards away.” he says. The helicopter lands and you head over to the car. It appears that it was driven into a depression and buried in dirt. It is obvious that some animal has gone to great lengths to dig up the roof.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

"Alright," says Andrews, "let's get on the horn and call the State police.  They need to get us a highway crew up here and dig this out.  Let's see what we can run in the computer with what we've got."  Andrews approaches the area, if there's a trench spade on the chopper, he takes that with him.  He circles around, looking for tracks, and then approaches the car itself.  "Someone went through a lot of trouble here, Brown.  How long do you think it's been out here?", says Andews as he tries to observe/uncover enough of the vehicle to see inside, and also look for tag and VIN numbers.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

"Hold up, a second, Andrews." Before the digging starts, Solomon pulls out his digital camera and photographs the scene form several different angles, especially any tracks or marks that might be disturb digging the car out or uncovering the VIN/tags. Then he gets to work helping Andrews.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

The Sheriff calls for help on the heliocopter radio and then helps out trying to dig out the car. Or atleast get a look at the inside and at the VIN number. After about 30 minutes of hard digging (you only have a small digging tool from the heliocoper), you expose a section of the front window. Looking inside with the help of a flash light you see a body laying on the front seat. It appears to be a man in an advanced state of decay. In other words he is very _Ripe_. His belly has been riped open and his intestines are spilled out onto the front seat. (Sanity Checks!   You both fail your rolls and lose 2 sanity points each!)


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

Andrews rolls off to the side and spills his breakfast all over the dusty desert floor.

(OOC- Hehe!!  And I HAD read the OOC first.  I was prepared for unpreparedness!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Solomon just turns and moves direcly away from the car and chain smokes, looking out off in the distance until he gets himself under control.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Soon, men from the reservation police and the state patrol show up and you are able to dig out the car. It is a 2003 Ford Taurus and has Texas license plates. 

Upon opening the car door, the stench from the inside is horrendous. Several of the men loose their lunches.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

After Andrews pulls himself back together a bit, he walks over to the chopper and gets on the radio.  "How long do we have you today?", he asks the pilot.  

He calls in to Dr. Gutierez and Major Garrett, requesting forensics, and a coroner.  "My appologies to the Arizona Comproller for all the overtime we've stirred up, but we've got to get this done.", he tells the Major.  He'll also have him look up the tags if possible to see them.  He then calls DC to give the Director an update, and to see if he has any more resources available that Andrews was unaware of.  

He then gets out his map and looks at where they are in relation to the abandoned cars, etc.  Trying to avoid the passanger until forensics show, Andrews will direct the men to search the trunk.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

When he's able, Solomon calls in the plates, and has the Phoenix office check the owners against any missing persons lists. He also calls the coronors office, calling them in, and, incidentally, preparing them for the...status...of the corpse. He also tries to arrange for a forensics team to go over the car, but is willing to leave that duty to Andrews, since he was able to get them in so promptly yesterday.

edit: great minds think alike, and apparently, simlutaneously


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He also tries to arrange for a forensics team to go over the car, but is willing to leave that duty to Andrews, since he was able to get them in so promptly yesterday.



(OOC- Hey, a little well placed *CED* goes a long way.  So much for a high Diplomacy skill.)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

The helicopter pilot says that you have him for the entire day. Though if he is going to a lot more flying he should go fill up his fuel tanks. 

Forensics and a medical examiner arrive at the scene. Several fingerprints are lifted from the car. The trunk is empty save for a spare tire. A wallet is found on the body. A drivers license identifies the man as Kenneth Braverman of Houston, Texas. Calling in the plates confirms that the car is registered to Kenneth Braverman. Mr. Braverman is also wanted as a suspect in a series of murders in and round Houston.

Agent Andrews also get a call on his cell phone from Dr. Gutierrez, the Phoenix medical examiner. "Agent Andrews. I have some finding from the autopsies of the bodies found on the Begay Ranch. All the sheep, the two boys, and the wife died of massive blood loss. The husband died from a broken neck though he also had the same massive blood loss. A tox screen of the subjects detected an unknown chemical in their blood. We have so far been unable to identify it. The needle-like wounds on the torso of the bodies pierced the subjects lungs and heart."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

Solomon thanks the pilot. "We probably will need to do some more flying, but we'll need to be here for a little while longer, at least. Do you want to go refuel and pick us up here in a little while?"

When he hears the information about Braverman, Solomon says, "Unless we find a knife or something around here with Braverman's prints on it, he didn't do this to himself. Lets get on the phone to the Houston PD, and see what they have to say about this." And he does, asking for the detective in charge of the Braverman cases.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Calling Houston you get a homicide detective whom is on the Braverman case. 

"This is Lt. John Randal."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

"Good Morning, Lt. Randal.  This is Special Agent Solomon Brown, out of the Phoenix FBI office.  In the course of investigating a number of disappearences in the area, we have...unearthed a white 1993 Ford Taurus, Texas plate number ######.  A male corpse in advanced decay was found bearing Kenneth Braverman's wallet.  We're waiting on word form the coronor on time and manner of death.  I was hoping you could shed some light on who we've got here - we know you were looking at Braverman for something, but not much else."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

"Yes we have a warrent out for his arrest. He is the prime suspect in a series of prostitute slaying in and around Houston. He was also a Houston police officer. When we searched his home we found the partially cannibalized and bloodless remains of his two children. His wife, Eliane Braverman is also missing, presumed kidnapped. The Tauras you found is their family car."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

_Bloodless?_ Solomon's mind shouts.  "Lt. Randal, would you mind faxing the coronors reports on Braverman's children to us at the Phoenix office?  We've got several victims here, and I'd like to compare the findings, if that would be all right with you.  I'll keep you informed of anything we find out, and if we learn anything about Eliane's wherabouts."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

Andrews asks, "Can we assume that the blood was drawn from the needle marked area on the chests?  Let me know as soon as you get a work up on the chemical.  There's another body out here, Doctor.  Organs spilled out if the chest cavity.  Make sure your men pay attention to what kind of incision was made, or if it was an animal."

Andrews relays the coroner's call to Brown, and assuming that he explains the Houston call, Andrews says, "How much do you want to bet that the same chemical is going to be found in those kids.  I think Braverman is just one part of this mess.  Maybe his partner or partners wanted him out of the way.  Let's not assume anything until we see Houston's file."

Andrews calls over to the examiner, "Do you have a time of death for this guy?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews asks, " Let me know as soon as you get a work up on the chemical.  "




 Would it be ok if I sent the blood samples to the FBI labs in Virginia? We are pretty much stumped here on what it is.




> Andrews calls over to the examiner, "Do you have a time of death for this guy?"




I would place a time of death at 5 to 6 weeks ago.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Would it be ok if I sent the blood samples to the FBI labs in Virginia? We are pretty much stumped here on what it is.



"Absolutely.  I'll have DC call you at your office with instructions.",  says Andrews.  He will make this happen in his previous call to the Bureau.



			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> I would place a time of death at 5 to 6 weeks ago.



"OK, that's at least two weeks after the sheep started dying.  Thank you, sir.",  Andrews says to the examiner.  Andrews is dictating notes to a recorder and making a wider sweep of the area as he thinks to himself.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

As Agent Andrews sweeps around the area he notices more of those animial tracks like the ones at the Begay Ranch.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

After Andrews looks around again, he finds Brown and compares notes again.  "Well, I trust that after they bag this guy, and impound the car, this scene is closed.  Are we ready to get back up in the air?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> _Bloodless?_ Solomon's mind shouts.  "Lt. Randal, would you mind faxing the coronors reports on Braverman's children to us at the Phoenix office?  We've got several victims here, and I'd like to compare the findings, if that would be all right with you.  I'll keep you informed of anything we find out, and if we learn anything about Eliane's wherabouts."




Lt. Randal says he will fax the case files to the Phoenix office as soon as he can.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> As Agent Andrews sweeps around the area he notices more of those animial tracks like the ones at the Begay Ranch.



(OOC- Disregard that taking off part form my last message.)

Andrews calls over to forensics, "Excuse me, Lieutenant?  Do you think that this is what got to the body?", he says, pointing at the tracks.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews calls over to forensics, "Excuse me, Lieutenant?  Do you think that this is what got to the body?", he says, pointing at the tracks.




 "No, the wounds on the guy's abdomen were from some sharp instrument. Not animal teeth."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 10, 2005)

"So what are they, coyote tracks?", says Andrews.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 10, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados looks at the tracks. "Yep those are coyote alright. Just like the ones at the Begay ranch."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 10, 2005)

> Lt. Randal says he will fax the case files to the Phoenix office as soon as he can.



"Thanks, Lieutenant.  We'll keep you informed. "


When Andrews points out the Coyote tracks, Solomon starts thinking out loud again.*  "So something, maybe whatever chemical the boys at Quantico are going to identify, maybe not, is drawing coyotes to dig up the bodies, but not eat them? Odd."  He looks more directly at the other men and addresses them. "Are there other animal tracks around, or just the coyotes?" 



*He doesn't really expect anyone to pay attention to him when he's in that mode. Rather it's jsut his way of collating facts he's learned, subject to later review as more facts come in.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> He looks more directly at the other men and addresses them. "Are there other animal tracks around, or just the coyotes?"




There are only coyote tracks around the buried car.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

"OK, Brown.  Anything else we need to do here?  No use stepping on forensics feet.", he says as he lights a cigarette and heads back towards the chopper.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 11, 2005)

"I think we're good - we can drive out here later on if we need to, now that we've found it.  Let's get going."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2005)

Taking off in the helicopter, you search for the rest of the day. After two stops to refuel and hundreds of miles covered you nothing discover new. As the sun begins to set, the pilot drops you off by your car at the Bejay Ranch.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

(OOC- I'm not going to be posting much this weekend, so please let me take a break from our breakneck pace here.  Whew!!  What a week in geekery!!)

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- I'm not going to be posting much this weekend, so please let me take a break from our breakneck pace here.  Whew!!  What a week in geekery!!)
> 
> TZ




OOC: Fine by me!   We sure got alot done this week. Great going!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 11, 2005)

Fine with me too 

BTW, I assume that was intended as "After two stops to refuel and hundreds of miles covered you discover *nothing* new" ?


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 11, 2005)

(OOC- Yes, end it where you like, on the ground and such.   Ironically, I'm going back to the hotel in RL too.  Gonna make plans for Origins and then....big LARP action this weekend.  My geek is mighty!!)

TZ


----------



## Gomez (Mar 11, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Fine with me too
> 
> BTW, I assume that was intended as "After two stops to refuel and hundreds of miles covered you discover *nothing* new" ?





Edited post to add _nothing_.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 15, 2005)

If he were getting paid to smoke cigarettes, Andrews would have retired rich by now.  Andrews hasn't had a morning like this one since he was a rookie, working on a murder case in Maryland.  Thanos.....Andrews still didn't like thinking about that guy.  

After downing a breakfast bar, the very best he could do to put something other than coffee in his stomach, he turns back to Brown and the pilot, saying, "Alright, are we ready to get this bird back in the sky?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 15, 2005)

"Before we go up again, is there anything we could use to narrow the search?  When are those reports due in -  The forensics from the ranch and from the car, I mean.  We need to see if stat troopers found anything over at the gas station, too.  Soon as we check in with all of those, though, I ready to go."


ooc: How through was our helicopter search yesterday?  i.e., is there a resonable expectation that another search would be more fruitful without first gaining more information?


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

The next morning you get some reports.

1. The FBI analysis the chemical found in the sheep and the Begay family shows it to be some sort of tranquilizer though some elements in its makeup appear to be unidentifiable. 

2. Fingerprints found in buried car are from Kenneth Braverman and Elaine Braverman. 

3. Kenneth Braverman died from severe abdomen trauma. Also his lungs were removed from his body post mortum. The body is mostly devoid of blood and there were very few bloodstains in the car or on his clothes. 

When Agent Brown checks his email that morning he notices a strange email. It is titled _Re: State Road 70_. It appears to be a scanned page from a scientific journal.


*SCIENTIFIC AMERICA 
Febuary 2004* 

*‘Spectacular’ meteor shower provides unexpected surprise for West Virginia astronomy enthusiasts.*

The month of January has proved to be one both of excitement and puzzlement for astronomers (amateur or otherwise) in the state of West Virginia. 

For several evenings, sky-watchers there were treated to an increasingly   dazzling display of colour and light which culminated in a 'spectacular display' observable on the 18th of that month. Professor Matthew DeVries of the University of West Virginia's Department of Physics was among the many keen observers of those few days. 'It's the kind of thing you hope to see, but all too rarely do.' he commented. 'If you can forgive the hyperbole, it literally was like the 4th of July on that last night - although there was a marked tendency for the vapour trails observed to appear to be of a greenish hue, which is quite unusual in meteors.' He added 'I have observed the Leonids and other known swarms in action in the past - and they can be quite dramatic given the right conditions - but this fall was of another order entirely. The layperson may not realise, but a lot of meteor activity can be predicted - the fact that this fall was not expected and was so spectacular is what makes this so exciting for us.'     





Meteor Fall – West Va.

Professor DeVries and his fellow members of the Association of American Astronomy have been presented with a unique opportunity to categorise their 'find'. It seems that the majority of the meteor fragments came to earth in Tucumseh County and Professor DeVries and fellow staff at the University hope to examine some small fragments which have apparently been located by residents of that county.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: How through was our helicopter search yesterday?  i.e., is there a resonable expectation that another search would be more fruitful without first gaining more information?




OOC: You think you did a pretty through search but there is alot of land to cover. 

PS: Make sure to check the post before this one.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

A few cigarettes later, Andrews is still milling over the file while Brown is reading his email.  During the conversation with the coroner, Andrews asks, "So tell me about these bodies.  How would a perp or group of perps go about drawing the blood from the bodies?  Can we assume that these puncture marks are where it was done?  Are we talking about a number of needles hooked up to a pressurized line, and how long would that take?"  Numbed from the previous day, Andrews has a splitting headache, and starts taking Advil.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Brown looks at the email with more interest that he might if his previous day had not been quite so grim.  It drives the image of Braverman's intestines out of his mind for a few minutes, anyway.  _Don't know what the hell this has to do with State Road 70, though,_ he thinks in his morning fog.  Halfway through the article, the morning coffee kicks in, though, and another relevent question pops into his head.  _Who sent this?  There aren't too many people who know this address and know I'm on this case, and none who have mentioned anything outside of Texas and Arizona as relating to it,_ he thinks_._  He looks again at the "from" line of the email, half listening to Andrew's side of the conversation with the coroner.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

The from line of the email reads. 

p#Ds3RTDty5oSEhE&34525*$W@hotmail.com


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> A few cigarettes later, Andrews is still milling over the file while Brown is reading his email.  During the conversation with the coroner, Andrews asks, "So tell me about these bodies.  How would a perp or group of perps go about drawing the blood from the bodies?  Can we assume that these puncture marks are where it was done?  Are we talking about a number of needles hooked up to a pressurized line, and how long would that take?"  Numbed from the previous day, Andrews has a splitting headache, and starts taking Advil.




The coroner says that the blood must have been drawn out from the needle-like wounds but it would have taken alot of time to draw the blood out with just a syringe and a large bore needle.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The coroner says that the blood must have been drawn out from the needle-like wounds but it would have taken alot of time to draw the blood out with just a syringe and a large bore needle.



Andrews replies, "Im thinking more along the lines of an automotive air compresser on the back of a pickup, but anything's game at this point.  So....were the lungs found?  And why would these needle marks pierce the lungs on all of the victims if draining blood were the purpose"  Andrews looks up to see what Brown is doing.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews replies, "Im thinking more along the lines of an automotive air compresser on the back of a pickup, but anything's game at this point.  So....were the lungs found?  And why would these needle marks pierce the lungs on all of the victims if draining blood were the purpose"  Andrews looks up to see what Brown is doing.




 "No, the lungs where not found. Lungs are packed with blood vessels so if someone wanted to drain blood from a body it would be a logical place to do so." says the coroner. "Oh there was one more thing, the man's liver was partially eaten. The bite marks on the liver are consistent with human teeth."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Oh there was one more thing, the man's liver was partial eaten. The bite marks on the liver are consistent with human teeth."



A long, uncombortable silence silence goes by before Andrews thanks the coroner and hangs up.  While relaying the information to Brown, Andrews smokes 3 cigarettes, lighting one off of the other.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 16, 2005)

Seeing Andrews turn a little green, Brown asks him what happened, and when told, feels a little sick himself.  "Who we dealing with here, Hannibal Lechter? Jesus." He pauses for a moment, then says, almost apoogetically, "We should get the coroner to cast the bite marks, so we can compare them to our suspect.  When we get one, anyway.  Ugh."   He sits there another moment before showing Andrews the stange email, as much to get his partner's mind off the liver as anything else.  "Not sure why someone bothered to send me this.  I would have ignored it, but look at the subject line:  aren't too many people who coulda sent it to me, right?   Just our surperiors, the Sherriff and the Major.  I haven't given this address to anyone else who knows I'm on this case."


----------



## Gomez (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC: Please note that the date on the article in the email should be Feb. 2004 not 1997.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 16, 2005)

"Huh.", says Andrews, crossing his arms as he looks over Brown's shoulder at the laptop.  "Well, send it into IT at the Bureau in DC, let one of the geeks work for you.  If that doesn't work, I still have friends at the NSA who do this crap for a living.  Meteors....well *CED*, put it on the calendar."  Andrews marks the 18th of January on the list of events to look for any correlation, thinking to himself, _hell, if it worked for Nancy Reagan...._


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

"Will do." He does, sending the email, and a brief explanation of why the inquiry is being made - he is trying to trace the source of the email. A few more things click into place as he's typing and he turns back to Andrews.

"Braverman's kids were partially...eaten...as well. I think we need the coroner to compare the bite marks on all three of the Braverman autopsy reports. If they don't match up with each other, we've got evidence of more than one person involved. I think we should also get hold of the elder Bravermans' dental records, to rule them in or out as the cannibal or cannibals. If there's only one, and I hope there is, I guess that could only be Eliane. Kenneth didn't eat his own liver, and there weren't any other fingerprints in the car. I'll call Lt. Randal in Houston to see if they ever looked at the wife for any of this."

He calls Randall, both to ask about Eliane, and to see about the possibility of getting both of their dental records for comparison with the autopsy reports.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

> "Well, send it into IT at the Bureau in DC, let one of the geeks work for you. If that doesn't work, I still have friends at the NSA who do this crap for a living.




You send the email to the IT geeks in DC. They say that it will take about a day to track the address. 



> Andrews marks the 18th of January on the list of events to look for any correlation, thinking to himself, hell, if it worked for Nancy Reagan....




Looking over the evidence, the date January 18th does not correlate with any of the events you know of. 



> Brown calls Randall, both to ask about Eliane, and to see about the possibility of getting both of their dental records for comparison with the autopsy reports.




Lt. Randal in Houston says that from what you have come up with it would be logical that Eliane was the killer. Though evidence on their end pointed to Kenneth (DNA found on one of the prostitute's body and fingerprints at the scene). He says that he will forward the Braverman's dental records and the coroners reports on the Braverman kids to the Phoenix Medical examiner.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

Andrews draws up a list of relevant dates:

January 18- Comet in WV.
June 1 - Approx. Begay sheep begin to disappear.
June 24-30 Kenneth Braverman's death
July 13- Approx. Begay family murdered.  Last sheep deaths.

July 4 - Allen and Karen Curtley Car found abandoned on 70 en route to son’s house. 
July 6 - Felix Royos Gas station attendant working night shift on 70. 
July 10 - Ed Stoltz and Chris Martin Fishermen at he reservoir near 70; camp undisturbed.
July 15 - Rolf Trautner and Freda Ollenburg German tourists: rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 15 - Dieter and Vera Van Olsen Dutch tourists; rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 27 - Begay Family (four) Farm near 70 abandoned for at least a week. 

"What we're missing at this point," he says, "are the dates from the Braverman family murders, Elaine's disappearance, and the prostitute murders.  You're expecting a fax from Houston, right Brown?"

Andrews starts researching cults in the American Southwest.  Getting online and searching through Bureau records, he tries to track down any Agents with experience on the matter, group profilers as it were.

Andrews looks at a map to see which reported disappearance the Braverman Taurus was closest to.  "I'm thinking that we should work our way backwards.  Did we cover the ground from the tourist's car abandonment's yesterday?", Andrews says, pointing to the map.  "If so, I think a trip to the reservoir is in order.  You driving?"

(OOC- Gomez, help me fill in any blanks that I'm missing, or any dates that are off.  Thanks.)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews draws up a list of relevant dates:
> 
> January 18, 2004- Comet in WV.
> June 1, 2005 - Approx. Kenneth Braverman's death
> ...




OOC: I changed some of the first dates. Note the year is 2005 and the meteor shower was in early 2004.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

You get a fax from the Houston PD. I contains the Braverman case files. Basically it says. 

Three months ago there were a number of prostitute murders in and around Houston Texas. Several people had seen the same man in the company of each prostitute before she disappeared. Composite drawings based on the decriptions led detectives to a colleague-Houston police officer Kenneth Braverman. His car and license plate where also identified. Corpses were found, or at least parts of them, hidden away in drainage pipes and abandoned buildings. All the corpses were drained of blood and some had been sexually molested and partially eaten. When the police investigation began to focus on Braverman, he murdered his children, kidnapped his wife, and fled Houston.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

(OOC- So this only leaves a two week window for Braverman's murders, is my math correct?  Lemme know how much ground we've covered in the chopper, and we'll make a game plan for our next ground investigation.)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- So this only leaves a two week window for Braverman's murders, is my math correct?  Lemme know how much ground we've covered in the chopper, and we'll make a game plan for our next ground investigation.)




OOC: I see what you mean. Ok I have changed the Houston murders to *three* months ago. As for ground covered. You searched in and around all of the known areas where missing cars and such were found. You think you have covered it pretty well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

Andrews calls in to Hobbson and lets him know that they'll be at the reservoir today.  He asks if there are any land management official or park rangers that they could talk to.  Plan B will be the gas station that Royos worked at.  Andrews asks if there has been a K9 sweep of the reservoir area.  If there's nothing else to research, Andrews gets in the car and follows the map.

(OOC-Unless my brilliant investigative mind tells me that I'm barking up the wrong tree.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

On the way to the resevoir, 


"So it's close to three weeks since the last death that we know about, right?  Counting the Houston prostitute murders as at least being connected to this timeline, thats a fairly long and uninterrupted stretch of pretty damned disgusting activity for our cannibal.  Or cannibals, I guess. *CED*  Anyway, in May, someone, or some people, at least involving Kenneth Braverman's DNA kill a number of prostitutes.  When pressure builds against them, they kill their kids and take off, but they don't lay low - they start up again here, after killing Braverman.  A steady stream of killing from May to July 20.  Then nothing since.  That means something, Andrews.  My gut is telling me she - they - whatever - are still up to it.  Either we haven't found out about the most recent victims yet, or they've moved on to an entirely new area, or both.  But I don't think the killing has really stopped these last three weeks - there's nothing that would have forced them to stop, and folks who would eat their own kids aren't going to stop unless they're forced." 

"I hope you'll tell me you think I'm wrong about this, though." Solomon goes quiet for a bit and drives on."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "I hope you'll tell me you think I'm wrong about this, though." Solomon goes quiet for a bit and drives on."



"I wish I could, Solomon, I wish I could.", says Andrews as they drive along Route 70.  Andrews stares blankly out the window, not even noticing that it's the first time that he's called Brown by his first name.  "I tell you though, nothing's out of play yet, but two things that I'm sure of: first, there's no way that we're dealing with just one killer.  This is a team effort, and I've started looking into Bureau investigations of cult activities in this time zone.  Second, your right about this not being over.  Missing persons were turning up 4-5 days apart.  I have a feeling that they missed one between the tourists and the Begays.   Now psychos like this may take vacations sometimes, but they never really retire.  Not now.  Not while it's hot.", Andrews says as he stares off into the desert, blowing smoke off of the rolled up window and readjusting the vents on the air conditioning.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 17, 2005)

Agent Hobbson says that there was a K-9 sweep of the camping area at the resorvior. It didn't turn up anything. 

Your reach the camping area and there is a Park Ranger waiting there for you. 







"Hi, I am Tamera Horn. I am one of the park rangers here at the reservoir. You wanted to look over Ed and Chris' campsite?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 17, 2005)

(earlier)

Solomon nods gently.  "We're looking for another out of state vehicle, too then, aren't we. Only two sets of prints in the Bravermans' car.  Figure the others killed Braverman, and buried the car, but they would have had their own vehicle that got them from Texas out here, right?"

(at the campsite)

"Pleased to meet you, Ma'am.  My name is Brown; this is Andrews.  And, yes, we'd like to have a look around at the campsite.  Would you mind talking us through what has been found so far, and how the site was found after the disappearance?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 17, 2005)

After hearing the ranger call the victims, "Ed and Chris", Andrews asks, "So you knew these fellows personally?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2005)

"Yeah I knew them. Chris and Ed were regulars here at this camp site. They would come to fish and camp out once a month at least. They had the same campsite reserved for them. Let me show you." She leads you over to one of the campsites at the park. It is empty with a water and electrical hook up and a fire pit. The lake is about 40 yards away. 

"I discovered their abandoned camp here on Monday July 10th. I knew something was wrong because they usually left Sunday evening and the camping gear was still here that Monday.  Everything looked undisturbed even Ed's truck and boat."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 18, 2005)

"How many other reservations did you have that weekend?  Is there a manifest?", asks Andrews.  "Well don't mind us, we're going to have a look around if that's alright with you.  Did they usually fish off of their boat, or did they have a spot on the shore?", he says, continuing with his questions.

Andrews will begin looking around the campsite, and then over towards the lake.  Figuring that this was done at night, since the boat was docked, he'll suggest that he and Brown start radiating back out from the campsite.

(OOC- Search +13)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 21, 2005)

> ...he'll suggest that he and Brown start radiating back out from the campsite.




Solomon nods.  "Sounds like a plan."  Before he starts his search, he asks the ranger, "Ma'am, what kind of wildlife do you have around the resevoir here?  Besides fish, I mean," he adds. "Coytes, anything else bigger than a rabbit?"


----------



## Gomez (Mar 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon nods.  "Sounds like a plan."  Before he starts his search, he asks the ranger, "Ma'am, what kind of wildlife do you have around the resevoir here?  Besides fish, I mean," he adds. "Coytes, anything else bigger than a rabbit?"




 "There was a cougar sighting last year but other than that you have jackrabbits, coyotes, and an occasional deer or antelope" says the park ranger. 

 You both do a detailed sweep of the area and don't find anything unusal.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 22, 2005)

"We're wasting our time out here.", says Andrews to Brown, "Let's check out that gas station while we have some light, and then we can talk to the Begay's neighbor now that the dog and pony show has wrapped it up and hit the road."  Andrews lights another cigarette as they walk through the park and back to their car.  "Hopefully we'll get an answer back from IT on that email by tonight.  Other than that, I think we'll have some serious paper shuffling ahead of us.  Houston had better get us that file, pronto."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 22, 2005)

"Sure.  Just want to ask Ms. Horn one more thing before we go."

"Ma'am, This is a bit of an odd question.... have you noticed any unusual behavior in the coyotes around here in the last couple weeks?  Signs of digging, more noise than usual, that sort of thing?  It may be nothing important, but if you've noticed anything...." He leaves that hanging, to see if she has anything to add.  If not, he thanks her poilitely, and gives her a card in case she finds or remembers anything related to the disappearances.  He accompanies Andrews to the gas station.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 24, 2005)

The park ranger thinks it over. "No. Nothing out of the ordinary."

You then drive over to the gas station where Felix Royos was working the night shift before he disappeared. You find a young man working there as an attendant.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 25, 2005)

"Good afternoon," Solomon begins. "I'm Agent Solomon Brown, and this is my partner Agent Andrews. We are here as part of the investigation into the disappearance of Felix Royos back on July 6th. We'd like to talk to you, and your manager if you have one, to see if we can figure our what happened to him. Did you know Mr. Royos at all?"

Solomon will continue with an interview regarding Royos himself, the night in question, whether there are any security cameras at the station (and if so, what the status of the tapes are from that night), or if anyone was on duty the same time as Royos on the night of July 6th. He also would like to know what policy is for attendants servicing cars at night - whether they ever go out to pump gas, whether there is a security window/cage, whether attendants are ever armed, whether there have been hold ups or any other crimes against attendants at night here in the past, etc. (Solomon is from North Philly, where the concept of an attendant simply sitting behind a counter without some form of protection, be it a cage, an alarm or a shotgun, simply boggles his mind)


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 28, 2005)

Andrews subtly shakes his head at Brown's approach to the rural attendant.  _City boy_, he thinks to himself.  Andrews will let his bilingual partner do the talking here while he starts to search the lot.  The one advantage that the have on his victim over the others, is that they know exactly where the abduction took place.  Right here.

(OOC- Search +13.  Let me know when you get tired of me posting that.  I never will.  )

Still, Andrews can't shake the feeling that they're barking up the wrong tree today.  His plans are to interview the Begay's neighbor, and then spend all night on paperwork.  Autopsies to look over, the bizarre email, and then the Houston file.  _Houston_, Andrews thinks to himself, _are we going to have to fly there too?  And West Virginia?  Shoulda packed my *CED* kickin' boots._


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

The young man stares at you and your badges for a few seconds. His mouth is open and his eyes wide. "Well......sure.....officers.....I......" He closes his mouth to swallow. "I knew Felix. Though we never really hung out together. He worked nights and I did the day shift thing." He points to a video camera on the wall behind him. "It's just for show. It is not connected to anything. We never really had any trouble here other than a few drunks coming in to buy beer. The manager Mr. Patel is not here at the moment. I think he drove into Phoinex for some business. The pumps are self serve. There is a shotgun under the counter here but I don't think we have ever had to use it. Felix's girlfriend Sara found the shop empty about 3:30 the night Felix disappeared. She usually come over to talk and stuff during his shift." 

 Looking in and around the gas station nets no new clues.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 29, 2005)

"OK Brown,", says Andrews,  "let's regroup before we waste the whole day.  I guess these AZ troopers aren't quite as incompetent as I thought.  Or maybe our bad guys are just that good."  Andrews leans on the car in the hot sun, smoking yet another cigarette.  He pulls out his cel phone and calls DC.  "Mason.  Andrews here in Phoenix.  No, nothing on the ground yet, just a lot of loose ends.", Andrews says into the phone in the one sided conversation that Brown overhears.  "Hey, we've got a serious lead that's taking us to Houston.  What have we got over there?  Think Phoenix can live without us for 48 hrs. while we check it out?"  Andrews raises his eyebrows to Brown, as if expecting approval or commentary to his plan.

Meantime, it's the same plan as before.  Review the Houston case, research the emails source, and call the University, and possibly make a nighttime trip to the morgue  for a firsthand look at the bodies.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 29, 2005)

Brown looks a little uncertain, gesturing with his finger, pointing down as if to say, "I still think we want to be here." After Andrews hangs up, he explains himself more fully "They were definitely in Houston - but the killings there stopped when the Bravermans and their accomplices left- we both think people who do this *CED* aren't just going to stop - they left so they could do it somewhere else when the police got close.  It's not a cold case there, but it's not hot like what's going on here.  Do you agree with me that it's still happening here? And will, until we put an end to it?"

"I don't mind going to Houston, but only if we're sure these freaks have moved on from here and we don't know where they've gone to."

"I think you're right about our work today - review what Houston has to show us, apply it to what we've found here and what's waiting for us at the morgue.

"I want to hear what the cult angle yields you, too." He pauses a second, "I had a thought about that, by the way. Stop me if it's not worth following up, but, ah, I've been trying to figure some way that email is connected to this case. All I can come up with is some cults look at stuff like meteor showers - astrological events, stuff like that - as significant to their beliefs. there was that guy in California who preached a comet wasa spaceship that was going to carry him and his followers to Heaven before they all killed themselves, right? So what if some group looked at this meteor shower in the same way? Maybe some group takes it as a signal and it sets them in motion? I'm thinking of looking back to the time and place of that shower, looking at cults and groups in the area, maybe just disappearances, that match the pattern of Houston and here...unless of course the techies get back to us and say the email came form some fourteen year old kid with too much time on his hands..."


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 29, 2005)

"OK, we'll put our trip to Houston on the back burner," says Andrews, "but I'm going to try to get somebody in the Bureau to help us there."  Taking another drag from the cigarette, Andrews says, "The problem that I have with staying here is that we only have 2 physical sites to investigate.  Otherwise, we're waiting around for another disappearance, and my cel phone's gonna ring just the same.  It's not like we're going to run into the perp at the 7-11, we're not on the beat here."

Andrews opens the car door, "*CED*, I'm starving, let's find something that resembles non-Mexican food and get to work on those files.  Three days here, and Montezuma's already taking his revenge.", he adds as he shuts the car door, fumbles for a large bottle of Tums in the glove box, and cranks up the AC.

(OOC-Wow that's a double trademark violaiton in one post!  Anyway, Gomez- no need for us to roleplay dinner.  At this point, we're ready to pound the papers and do a bit of pencil pushing.  You have our laundry list, right?)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 29, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC-Wow that's a double trademark violaiton in one post!  Anyway, Gomez- no need for us to roleplay dinner.  At this point, we're ready to pound the papers and do a bit of pencil pushing.  You have our laundry list, right?)




OOC: Why don't you give me your laundry list. You have asked for several thing but they are spread all over the thread. I don't want to miss any.


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 29, 2005)

(OOC- Review the Houston case, research the emails source, and call the University, and possibly make a nighttime trip to the morgue for a firsthand look at the bodies.  I think we also want to dig around in the Bureau to see if we have any contacts: a) in Houston, b) in cult/militia activity in the SW.  That's a lot, more than enough for now.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Mar 30, 2005)

(ooc: in addition - Check FBI contacts, or available police records for similar bodies - blood loss, cannibalism, etc.  Cult/militia activity not only in SW, but in West Virginia area if there is time.

BTW, I'll be out of contact for the next couple days (from this afternoon to Saturday), but I'll try to check in if I can)


----------



## Gomez (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrews and Brown sit over an empty pizza box and stacks of papers in their hotel room. 

A report came back on the email. The guys at IT were unable to track the email to its sender. Who ever sent it is a *CED*ing computer genius. They were able to track the email through at least 4 different servers before they lost the trail. Who every sent the message did not want to be found. 

Forensics in Phoenix called and said that the coyote tracks from both the Begay ranch and around the Braverman car was from the _same_ animal. 

Checking into cult or cannibalistic activity in the Southwest in the past 6 months, nets little other than a kidnapping of a child by a mother with connections with a satanic cult in Utah about 3 months ago.  

But when you look into police records in West Virginia you find several leads. 

-During the first four months of 2004, West Virginia suffered through a rash of unexplained disappearances and cattle mutilations. Theories ranged from serial killers to satanic cults to UFO's were bandied about to explain the crimes. Nine people disappeared during this time in Lowery County in West Virginia. 

-A bloodless and partially cannibalized corpse was found wrapped in trash bags and hanging from a tree in a wooded area of Tecumseh county West Virginia. Suspicion fell on Mack Tooley who was the last person to see the victim alive. When police attempted to arrest Tooley, he shot himself in the head with a Colt .45 automatic. The autopsy of Tooley revealed traces of human blood and tissue in his digestive track.


[OOC: You said you wanted to call a University. What information where you looking to find?]


----------



## taitzu52 (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrews shakes his head, as he realizes that this is becoming a cold case nightmare.  After hearing the forensics report on the coyote, he is in shock that this is even part of his investigative work.  Luckily, his instincts kick in and he gets on the phone and calls Hobbson, "I have a strange request of you.  I need a tracker, an animal expert.  Find me the best guy you can in the tri-state area, and have him meet us out on the Begay ranch as soon as he can.  We've got a little field trip in order."  Andrews puffs away on his cigarette, loathing the prospect of doing cold case police research in West Virginia.

(OOC-More soon, this game is making my brain hurt.  In a good way)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 1, 2005)

Andrews' call to Univ. of WV would be to track down Professor Matthew DeVries.  He'll start by asking abou the nature of the meteor, and what sort of research has been conducted.  He'll then try to turn the conversation towards other inquiries have been made about the phenomenon, or any sort of public disturbences it may have caused.

(OOC- Am I forgetting anything Agent Brown?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

(ooc: back now, and recovered from way too much driving)

As he gets dressed, preparing to go over to the Begay ranch, Solomon goes over the details on the reports in his head, and ends up talking out load again.  "The same animal?!  As in the same exact *CED*ing coyote? All right...what does that mean?" "Can coyotes be domesticated? Maybe someone saw the murders, or at lease the burials, and takes his pet coyote out to...no that's doesn't make any sense...maybe the coyote belonged to one of the killers and it followed his master's scent to the scene and...No that doesn't work either... All right, back to that later - got to find this emailer.  He knows what's going down and we don't have time to dance around or wait for the crumbs he decides to give us.  Don't know how we're going to find him though."  Solomon fires off a quick email reply to the odd message, knowing that it probably won't go through, but he tries it anyway:


re:  Route 70
Received your information yesterday.  Thank you.  If you have more or want to meet, call my cell phone or mail me here.  We can arrange for protection if you need it.

Agent Solomon Brown


After, on the drive to the Begay ranch with Andrews, Solmon gets in touch with the coroner, as well as the investigative officer on the Tooley case, in order to request information and autopsy notes.

(ooc:  sorry, I forgot about one other thing we requested: a comparison of the bite marks in the Braverman corpses and the Houston prostitutes - wasn't sure if we'd all forgotten or if was just not in yet)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 4, 2005)

You call Hobbson for an animal expert. He says that he will have someone at the Ranch in the morning. 

 You are unable to reach Professor Matthew DeVries. He is on a vacation with his family in the Caribbean. His secretary will have him call you back but he is not expected to return in about a week. 

 Dr. Brenton Clark, the Lowery county Medical Examiner resigned his job and moved to Nashville shortly after he performed the autopsy on Mack Tooley. The people at the Lowery county ME's office will fax you the autopsy report. 

 The comparison of the bite marks from the Houston prostitute slaying was inconclusive though they were too big to be those of Elaine Braverman. The bite marks on Kenneth Braverman match the dental records of Elaine Braverman.

 Your email comes back as undeliverable.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 4, 2005)

Arriving at the Begay ranch you see Sheriff Colorados and another man talking by the Sheriff's police car. 

 "Agent Brown, Agent Andrews. This is Mike Twohorn. He is a Zoologist at the Phoenix Zoo and he just happens to be my son-in-law." He says with a slight grin. The first you have really seen from the Sheriff. The man is a tall handsome indian in his mid-thirties. "Pleased to meet you. Mangas said you needed a animal expert?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 4, 2005)

"Pleased to meet you Mr. Twohorn.",  says Brown, extending his hand to him.  "Agent Brown and I had a report from a forensics official that was investigating two related crime scenes.",  he says as he reaches into his navy blue windbreaker and hands Twohorn a business card.  "The official stated that there were coyote tracks on both scenes that appeared to be from the same animal.  We'd like to find that animal, sir."  Andrews says,  "Perhaps while we're getting started, you can tell us a bit more about coyotes and their capacity for domestication, or at least, human companionship."

As they begin, Andrews pulls off to the side with Colorados, "Again, I appreciate your help in this matter, Sheriff.  Tell me, how's the community handling this since the bodies have been found?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 4, 2005)

> Andrews says, "Perhaps while we're getting started, you can tell us a bit more about coyotes and their capacity for domestication, or at least, human companionship."




Solomon says, "That, and how good they are at escavation work.  Not only did our coyote rove over quite an area, but he did some pretty serious and purposeful digging, and it wasn't for food.  Figure you'd know best, Mr. Twohorn.  I'm Solomon Brown, pleased to meet you."

He focuses on Twohorn, wishing he could hear the answer to Andrew's question of the Sherriff, but not wanting to offend the zoologist right after asking his own question.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

"Coyotes live in either a small family group or as loners" explains Mr. Twohorn. "Make no mistake, coyotes are wild animals and for one to be domesticated it would have to be raised from a pup. And even that would be a tricky proposition. A lone coyote could possible have a range that would cover both this ranch and the site of the buried car. But for a coyote to dig up carrion and not eat it is unheard of. Let's me see the area where this coyote was digging." 


 As you walk over to the one of the sites, Sheriff Colorados says. "There are a lot of frighten people on the reservation. Word has leaked out that coyote tracks where seen around the bodies. That has started talk that a witch or evil spirit is responsible for the murders."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 5, 2005)

"Please excuse my ignorance, sherriff...may I ask why coyote tracks would cause people to make that conclusion?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Please excuse my ignorance, sherriff...may I ask why coyote tracks would cause people to make that conclusion?"




"Apache witches are said to be able to change into the form of an animal such as a coyote or a bird."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 5, 2005)

Solomon nods. "Sherriff, if the community is getting frightened, we're going to need to rely on you to let us know how best keep the calm.  Now I can tell you, that there is no way that we think those tracks mean an Apache witch was involved with the killings, especially since the deaths seem to have begun months ago on the East Coast.  In fact, without that coyote digging up what he did, we'd be nowhere in this case right now.  But me going out and just denying the rumors isn't going to help anything, unless I'm mistaken.  Do you think that the rumors and fear in the community are serious enough at this point that you, or perhaps another community leader, needs to address them publicly?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 5, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados thinks for a moment. "I don't know what I could say other than _"We have caught the culprits"_ that would reassure the people around here. Belief in the supernatural is a very real thing for many people here on the Reservation. It's more of a religious belief. A statement from one of the elder shaman might do the trick though." 

 "I don't remember ever hearing about coyotes acting this way. Though my knowledge of the history of the area is not the best." says Mr. Twohorn. You reach one of the areas where a sheep had been dug up and Mr. Twohorn begins slowly walking around the area searching the ground. "There has been a lot of activity around the site though there are still several good coyote tracks here. Let me see if I can find out what direction that he came from. He walks around some more. "That’s strange." he says. "The tracks suddenly disappear about 10 yards from the hole."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 5, 2005)

"Disappear?" says Andrews, "Are there any truck tracks?  What he hell?"  Andrews goes over and searches the area that Twohorn has pointed out.  "So is there anyone that you can think of in the community that would use this myth to create some sort of...shamanistic identity for themselves?  Killers often take on some persona, if you understand me, Sheriff."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados thinks for a moment. "Not that I can think of but that doesn't mean there couldn't be one. But I thought you said that these killings started somewhere out East? What makes you think someone from around here is involved?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

Realizing now what Brown had said, Andrews shoots him a steely gaze of disapproval, a look that invariably says, _clean up your mess_.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Brown shoots a quick look right back, pretty sure it was Andrews' comments (seeming to imply that the killer was a member of this community) that got the sherriff's guard up, but answers Colorados directly and not defensively. "We do _not_ think someone from around here is the perp, Sherriff, let me assure you of that. We know, for a fact, for example, that the killings started - at the farthest west - in Houston. We have some indication that there may have been related killings even further east than that, but until we develop those leads further, I'd ask you to keep that possibility quiet. I'm just telling you now so you know what we're thinking as we're thinking it. I'll keep doing that so our agencies can keep working together well, but we don't want information, that could eventually prove false, getting out until we've explored it more. I think all my partner wants is to make sure that the rumors you told us about don't contribute to a panic, and don't provide an opportunity for anyone around here, whether part of the community or not, to capitalize on the understandable fears people affected by these murders are experiencing. 

"You understand that a couple years ago when the Sniper was terrorizing DC, there were people of all persuasions using that fear to advance their cause, be it gun control, gun legalization, even pro-life and pro-choice arguments. Now I'm sure you know your people well enough to say that wouldn't happen here, and I'm real glad of it. But it still makes sense for us to get those rumors shut down by by someone the people trust, so that if someday people outside the community get wind of what happened here, we keep the story simple and based on the facts we have, rather than on rumor.  Because if the media *mistakenly* gets it in their heads, based on these rumors, that an Apache witch was involved with this, you know the kind of circus that will descend on this town. We won't just be dealing with solving these crimes, but also ten thousand idiots ranging from Channel 5 to the Born-Agains to PETA wackos. We all need to stay focused on stopping the bad guys from doing more bad things, not constantly explaining ourselves to _A Current Affair_ or _Sightings._

"So I think your idea, before, was a real good one, Sherrif Colorados. If you - or we along with you - could speak to one of the elder shamans you mentioned, and ask him to help us with regard to the local rumors that an Apache witch is involved, I think that might help a lot. We can't reveal the evidence we have to the public, obviously, since that's art of on ongoing and open investigation. But we can at least ask someone with strong credibility with the community, to _honestly_ and _truthfully_ let them know we are making progress in the case, and to help put an end to the rumors of supernatural involvement in this case. Would you be comfortable with that, Sherriff? Do you believe the shaman you have in mind would be comfortable with it?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

Andrews stands looking at his watch as Brown rambles on.  He does nothing but smile at the Sheriff, waiting for him to answer the Agent's question.  As Andrews looks over at his partner, Brown can tell by the way that he's pursing his lips and forcing a smile, that he obviously has something to say.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

The Sheriff nods and listens quietly as Brown talks. When Brown finishes he rubs his chin and then says. "There are three shaman who I think could help but they are currently on a religious retreat. I am hesitant to disturb them unless you feel it is important."

 Mr. Twohorn speaks up. "I would be interested to hear what they have to say about our strange coyote myself. They are experts in White Mountain Apache lore. They might have heard of coyote activity like this in the past."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Solomon nods and turns to his partner, almost feeling the daggers subtlely shooting at him from Andrews' eyes, but keeping his tone level, and hopefully, conciliatory, "What do you think, Andrews?  If Mr. Twohorn think they could give us information on the coyote we're looking for, and that they'd be able to help with the locals' rumors, it could very well be important."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

"I think that we should get on this as soon as possible.",  says Andrews, "We're not speculating what the origins of these occurances are, but one thing is for sure: they are here now."  He turns back to Colorados and Twohorn, saying, "I think that this could give us some insight as to the psycholgy of whomever is doing this.  How soon do you think that we can talk to them?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

(OOC-possibly a minute ahead, but I'm inspired )

On the way back to the car, Andrews fumbles in his pockets, saying, "Hey Brown, do you have a light?"  Obviously a lie, Andrews lets the Sheriff and Twohorn walk a few paces ahead.  "Thanks."  he says, lighting a cigarette, "You know, Agent Brown, I need to remind you that the flow of information only goes one way now that you're in the Bureau.  Under no circumstances are we to divulge information pertaining to this case to anyone outside of DC unless we are transferring data to an expert for analysis, or giving reason to secure local help.  I don't care if Colorados thinks that my main suspect is his own *CED*ing mother, it's not my problem."  He drags on his cigarette, and with the same hand, makes a circle pointing to the ground, form shoulder level.  "We are in his back yard cleaning up bodies.  I don't give a flying *CED* what the locals speculate, but we don't need to fuel the fire with outside info.  Am I making sense here?", he says, finishing up his smoke, and crushing it underfoot, looking back up again at Brown as they head to the car.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

"I will talk to one of their apprentice shaman and have him go and speak with the elders. To see if they can meet to us" says the Sheriff.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

"That would be great, thank you.  Feel free to give him my number.", says Andrews,  "Well these disappearing tracks are odd to say the least, eh Twohorn?  Would you like to see the ones that are up on 70?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Am I making sense here?", he says, finishing up his smoke, and crushing it underfoot, looking back up again at Brown as they head to the car.




Solomon stands still for just moment, lighitng his own cigarette as he answers.  "Understood, Andrews.  Sorry.  But on a reservation, where I've got to think the matter jurisdiction could just get a little delicate, I'd like to keep Colorados working for us and with us, not against us.  If he decides we're focusing on one of his people too quickly, I'm guessing we can say goodbye to any local cooperation.  I'm not saying we don't focus on wherever the investigation takes us, just that we get things real firm before we let Colorados _know_ that we're looking at any Apaches as anything other than vics. Fair?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

"Well Brown," says Andrews, "considering that we have 4 EU citizens missing, I'm not going to stop to think about jurisdiction here.  Sure, I'm not trying to piss off the Apache Nation, but I have the Attorney Genereal's phone number in DC, and I'm not afraid to use it."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "That would be great, thank you.  Feel free to give him my number.", says Andrews,  "Well these disappearing tracks are odd to say the least, eh Twohorn?  Would you like to see the ones that are up on 70?"




"Sure lets go." Says Twohorn. 

Sheriff Colorados speaks up. "I will go see about setting up a meeting with the shamen. I will call you when I get a answer. Can you drop Mike off at the police station when you are through looking around? If that is ok with you Mike?" 

"Fine with me." says Twohorn.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 6, 2005)

(OOC- So what exactly does the ares of the disappearing tracks look like?  Are there footprints, tire tracks, etc.?  Search +13, hehe)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Well Brown," says Andrews, "considering that we have 4 EU citizens missing, I'm not going to stop to think about jurisdiction here. Sure, I'm not trying to piss off the Apache Nation, but I have the Attorney Genereal's phone number in DC, and I'm not afraid to use it."




"Good enough, Andrews.  Just wait until _after_ we meet with the shaman, yeah?" Solomon finishes with a sly half smile.



> Sheriff Colorados speaks up. "I will go see about setting up a meeting with the shamen. I will call you when I get a answer. Can you drop Mike off at the police station when you are through looking around? If that is ok with you Mike?"
> 
> "Fine with me." says Twohorn.




"That will be fine, Sherriff.  Climb in, Mr. Twohorn," Solomn says indicating the rental. "You need a drink?"  offering the man a Coke from the six pack bought as part of Solomon's breakfast.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- So what exactly does the ares of the disappearing tracks look like?  Are there footprints, tire tracks, etc.?  Search +13, hehe)




Search 20 + 13 = 33!!    

Looking around where the tracks disappear you don't see any other footprints, tire tracks, or anything else. You follow a line of coyote tracks that just stop about 10 yards from where the Begay family was buried.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Mr. Twohorn excepts your coke with a smile and a thanks. You drive over to where the car was buried and Mr. Twohorn looks around the area. 

"Well here are the same coyote tracks around the car and it looks like he spent a lot of time trying to dig it up. I am guessing that it is a he because of the size of the prints. Oh my! The tracks disappear just like the one's at the ranch."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 6, 2005)

Brown looks down at the same tracks that Twohorn is viewing.  "Could he have just jumped, like onto a truck nearby or something?" he asks, thoroughly confused.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Brown looks down at the same tracks that Twohorn is viewing.  "Could he have just jumped, like onto a truck nearby or something?" he asks, thoroughly confused.




"There aren't any other tracks within 20 feet of the them. So I don't think so. I guess someone could have erased the tracks but why?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "There aren't any other tracks within 20 feet of the them. So I don't think so. I guess someone could have erased the tracks but why?



"Well Twohorn," says Andrews, "this is a murder investigation.  Someone who would do this is driven by some sort of compulsion or another.  We are still trying to figure out 'why' ourselves.  That will lead us to 'who'."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

edit: never mind


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

(OOC- Oh just tease us, why don't you.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: Now I am going to be thinking all day. _"What was Maerdwyn going to post?"_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

ooc: And you'll never know...Mwahahahaa 

Brown takes several pictures of the tracks, leading up to where they disappear, then looks to the zoologist.

"Mr. Twohorn, these are the only sites we've found so far, either in terms of the deceased or activity by this particular coyote.  Do you think that there is anything more you can learn from examining the scenes today?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

"No, I don't think so. Mangas had said you wanted help in catching the coyote. Do you want me to place some traps out here and back at the Begay ranch?" says Twohorn.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

"That would be great.  We'd been hoping to track the animal a little farther than ten yard, but since it seems to have other ideas, traps that might let us take it alive seem like the best option.  We do appreciate your assistance, Mr. Twohorn," Solomon says, extending his hand.  "We'll bring you back to the Sherriff at the police station unless you need anything else first."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

"That would be fine thank you." he says. 

OOC: So where now, Holmes and Watson?  It is almost noon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

When they walk Twohorn in to drop him off with Colorados, Solomon thanks the sherriff for calling in his son-in-law, "We'll be on our cell phones if you need us or hear any word on meeting with the shamans."

ooc: Solomon would like to spend some time going over what is known and what is missing. Probably back at the hotel.  If Andrews has a better suggestion, however, solomon will go with it.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

Andrews agrees.  The only other possibility at this point would be to look at the bodies firsthand at the morgue.

(OOC-I'll go over my compiled files again, and post another timeline/fact sheet when I can.  So which one of us gets to smoke the big pipe and wear the silly hat?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Opening the door to your hotel you see a white envelope on the ground just inside the doorway.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

"Refresh my memory again, Brown," says Andrews, "but who knows that we're staying here?"

(OOC- Just the head of AZ State Troopers and DC, right?)

Paranoid from the last 72 hours events, Andrews puts on a glove and picks up the letter.  He reaches into his pocket and pulls out a knife, opening the letter onto the coffe table of the motel room, saying, "You want to look at this, Brown?"

(OOC-Sure, it's paranoid and corny, but this IS Delta Green, right?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

Inside the envelop is a single sheet of white paper with the following words typed on it. 




> glad you are doing so well
> 
> you might want to take a look at the french quarter
> 
> ...




OOC: Paranoia is good. It keeps you alive!  
Sheriff Colorados knows where you are staying as well.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

Andrews calls the front desk to see if they saw anyone or had any requests for their room number.  He then hastily calls forensics.  "I need someone in documents to get to work on evidence, pronto.  We'll be dropping it off shortly, unless you guys want to come pick it up."  He hangs up, and runs his ungloved hand through his hair.  "*CED*, Brown.  This makes 4 locations.  Phoenix, Houston, West Virginia, and now New Orleans.  We need to check police records in NOLA on top of everything else."  Andrews calls the State Troopers office, and asks if he can get some time on their computers.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

OOC: As FBI agents, you can access newspaper archives and state and local law enforcement data bases from you laptop computers.     

Forsenics are on the way.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

**Before opening the letter**
"You know what I was working on before I finally got accepted by the Academy, right Andrews?  The anthrax mailings.  Let me see it. "  Solomon takes the letter and holds it up to the light, trying to see any varyations in how the light passes through the envelope. "At least whoever it was did us a favor by using a white envelope."  He presses the back edge of his penknife over the envelope and rubs it along the length of it, feeling if there are any contents other than paper, such as powder.  If he's satisfied, he or Andrews opens the letter as described above




> "*CED*, Brown. This makes 4 locations. Phoenix, Houston, West Virginia, and now New Orleans. We need to check police records in NOLA on top of everything else."




"Andrews, we need to check every city in a path from West Virginia to San *CED*ing Carlos, and if we don't catch them pretty *CED*ing soon we've got to warn everyone from here to the Pacific.  We were right before - when this group gets threatened by the law, they don't close up shut down, they move on.  We've got a death every few days in June and July, and now nothing since.  But we've got to look at the possibilty they've been killing every few days since west virginia....And I'm willing to bet this a******* is one of the bastards, taunting us."  Solomon paces.  "We need the autopsy from West Virginia, to make sure it the same MO, but I'll quit smoking if it's not."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

"I don't think that you're quitting anything while this case is open." says Andrews as he lights a cigarette.  OK, we're still looking for files on the prostitutes in Houston (?), the murders in WV, and a formal call back from U of WV.  It will probably take us a while to sort through the cases in the last year and a half from the French Quarter, but it's worth a shot while our other data is being sent over.  By 6 or 7pm, Andrews orders some delivery, tipping a little more since the guy is probably getting used to us being here.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 7, 2005)

You work most of the afternoon in your hotel. Pizza boxes are now replaced with take-out boxes full of Chinese food. Soloman hits the phones while Andrew tries to dig something up on the computer. A woman from the Phoenix crime lab comes by to pick up the letter and envelope. She brings you the autopsy reports from West Virginia. The man found hanging from the tree had died from blood loss and trauma. Several small needle like wounds were found on the man's chest. It was believed that he was tortured before he died. The autopsy report on Mack Tooley is not very informative though lab reports do show that Mack Tooley had human blood and tissue in his digestive track. 

 The files on the Houston slayings don't reveal anything additional to what you already know. 

 Andrew sorting through the New Orleans Police Department database finds something interesting. A month before the Houston slayings there was a series of grisly murders in the New Orleans French Quarter. First there were disappearances and then, as the police and public became more vigilant, several bodies and parts of bodies where found stashed around the city. Three weeks into the murder spree a local man, David Charles, killed a unarmed homeless tramp who had broken into his home. A autopsy, which was made considerably more difficult because Charles ad emptied both barrels of a 12-gauge shotgun into the tramps abdomen, revealed traces of human flesh and blood in the tramps digestive system. The tramp was identified as Elijah Jackson, and his last know residence was St. Bartholomew's Shelter for the Homeless in Nashville, Tennessee.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

Andrews will drop a line to the Orleans Parrish PD, and tries to get a hold of the Detective what worked on the Charles/Jackson case.  He requests details on the case on the Jackson side of it, and asks to have the file sent over to AZ State Barracks.  He asks if any contact was made with St. Bartholomew's pertaining to the case.  He will also check TN records to see if there were any other offenders brought in on charges at the time that had been at the shelter.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

"Nashville..." Solomon mutters as he gets to the end of Andrews' notes. "Didn't Nashville come p before?"  He fumbles around in the papers a bit.  "Yeah...the doc who autopsied Tooley quit after the autopsy and move to Nashville.  WTF does that mean?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 7, 2005)

"It could mean nothing.", says Andrews almost sarcasticly,  as he unscrews a bottle of Tylenol and takes four.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

"Right," Solomon nods and rubs between his eyes, as if to say, "Sorry, the body-finding coyote with disappearing tracks - not to mention Ken Braverman's intestines - have me spooked." He goes back to the new notes, attempting to piece together a new timeline while he waits to hear the results of Andrews call to NOLA. Solomon also wants to speak with David Charles, to get his observations and side of the story unless it was detailed very well by the New Orleans detective, so he'll contact the man by phone if the hour is still reasonable.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Andrews gets hold of a Detective McLance at the Orleans Parish PD. "Hello and what does the FBI want today?" says the detective in a upbeat tone. 



 Soloman gets David Charles phone number and calls it. He gets a recorded message that the line has been disconnected.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

"Detective McLance, thank you for taking my call.", says Andrews.  "We're profiling a case with similar instances to one you handled last year."  Andrews mentions the Charles case, but quickly changes the subject to Elijah Jackson.  "Do you have any idea how long he was in Louisiana?  Was there any investigation into who he was and who HIS victim or victims were?"  After some conversation and pleasantries, Andrews will request that the file on both parties in the case be sent over to AZ State Barracks.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Solomon slips Andrew a post-it as he speaks with the detective: "See if he's got a 'last known' on David Charles for me?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

Affirmative.  Andrews scribbles back "Wanna check out St. Bartholomew's?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Solomon nods, and places the call.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

(OOC- I keep forgetting that we also have Hobbson in the Phoenix field office.  So for continuity's sake, all the posts that have stuff going on at AZ State Troopers HQ, make that Phoenix field office.  Andrews love to keep things internal, and Taitzu loves the consistency!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Detective McLance, thank you for taking my call.", says Andrews.  "We're profiling a case with similar instances to one you handled last year."  Andrews mentions the Charles case, but quickly changes the subject to Elijah Jackson.  "Do you have any idea how long he was in Louisiana?  Was there any investigation into who he was and who HIS victim or victims were?"  After some conversation and pleasantries, Andrews will request that the file on both parties in the case be sent over to AZ State Barracks.





 "Oh, the Elijah Jackson case. His victims were homeless people living on the streets of New Orleans. He was a homeless person himself so we don't have a good grip on how long he had been in New Orleans. Though our records show that he had stayed at the St. Bartholomew's Shelter for the Homeless about a month or two before the series of murders here in New Orleans. It looks like Jackson had killed at least 21 homeless people in Nashville as well. Though at the time Nashville police believed it to be the work of Father Willard Franklin of the St. Bartholomew's shelter. The Father had been questioned by police on the disappearances of 21 men and women who had stayed at the shelter. After the police questioned him, he committed suicide by disemboweling himself before a search warrant was obtained." says the Detective.

 "David Charles? I have a number and address if you’re interested. I have not talked to him though since the case broke several months ago. If you want I could pull his driver license records on my computer right now."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

"Yes," says Andrews, "that information on Charles would be much appreciated."  He makes sure that the file is on it's way to the Bureau office and ends the call.  

"Look Brown, before we make the calls to Nashville, this situation is becoming huge.  We have a trail that begins in West Virginia, and ends here.  I have a feeling that unless we pick somebody up soon, the trail's going to continue in Nevada or California."  He picks up a cigarette and lights it, blowing smoke over the files in front of him.  "I think that we should concentrate the most on the West Virginia case if we're going to find out how this all started.  Right now, we're just picking up the pieces."  Andrews picks up his gun and his cigarettes and heads towards the door.  "I need to take a walk.  I'll be back in 30."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Solomon puts down the phone before calling Nashville, but alarm bells go off in his slightly addled head when Andrews heads for the door.   "Andrews, look, I'm trying to to be paranoid, okay?  But someone who knows a lot more about this case than anyone not on our payroll should knows where we're staying and is leaving us presents. Just keep that safety off, and maybe check in on the cell phone in 15, yeah?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

Solomon settles down with the notes on West Virginia.



> A woman from the Phoenix crime lab comes by to pick up the letter and envelope. She brings you the autopsy reports from West Virginia. The man found hanging from the tree had died from blood loss and trauma. Several small needle like wounds were found on the man's chest. It was believed that he was tortured before he died. The autopsy report on Mack Tooley is not very informative though lab reports do show that Mack Tooley had human blood and tissue in his digestive track.




ooc: In what respect was the autopsy on Tooley not informative?  What does it list as the cause of death, etc.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: In what respect was the autopsy on Tooley not informative?  What does it list as the cause of death, etc.




The cause of death was listed as a .45 bullet to the brain. Other than the human blood and tissue inside the man's digestive track there were no other irregularities found.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

(Incorporating Taitzu's post from before with what I think we know about the timeline now. When do the West Virginia, Nashville, New Orleans and Houston events fit into the timeline? Do any of the crimes overlap (for example were any murders still occurring in one city while they had already begun somewhere else?)

Approximate order of events, pending corection or new information:

January 18, 2004 - Comet in WV
January-April, 2004 - Cattle and unnamed vic in Tecumseh County WV. 
April, 2004 - Mack Tooley, the suspect, shoots self in head.
??? - 21 homeless residents of St. Bartholemew's Shelter, Nashville. The original suspect disembowels self. Current suspect, Elijah Jackson goes to New Orleans.
??? - 21 people in French Quarter disappear. Suspect, Elijah Jackson shot in the abdomen when breaking into David Charles' home. Human fless found in Jackson's degestive track
??? - (how many over how long?) prostitutes in Houston, cannibalized . Original suspect Kenneth Braverman.
??? - Braverman children killed, cannibalized. Original suspect Kenneth Braverman. Eliane Braverman presumed kidnapped by husband. Herwherabouts unknown.
June 1, 2005 - Approx. Kenneth Braverman killed, cannibalized and disemboweled.
June 7 - Approx. Begay sheep begin to disappear.
July 20- Approx. Begay family murdered. Last sheep deaths.
July 4 - Allen and Karen Curtley Car found abandoned on 70 en route to son’s house. 
July 6 - Felix Royos Gas station attendant working night shift on 70. 
July 10 - Ed Stoltz and Chris Martin Fishermen at he reservoir near 70; camp undisturbed.
July 15 - Rolf Trautner and Freda Ollenburg German tourists: rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 15 - Dieter and Vera Van Olsen Dutch tourists; rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 27 - Begay Family (four) Farm near 70 abandoned for at least a week (approximate dates of deaths according to autopsy? July 20?)

Brown writes down his observations relating to the timeline.
1) Suspects in the killings, current or former, are all dead. Lazy police work - pinning the crimes on a dead guy? Probably not - some of the suspects had evidence of being cannibals. Suspects killed by own accomplices? More likely, except in the case of Elijah Jackson. 
2) Two suspects were disemboweled (Father Franklin, Ken Braverman) and one's abdomen was mutliated by a shotgun blast (Elijah Jackson).
3) Using approximate/unspecific numbers prostitutes(Houston) and cattle (West Virginia)and there has been one death about every 5.2 days since the meteor shower on Januar 18, 2004. There have been (at least) two weeks since the last known disappearance/death. Are they taking a break, or have we missed some people?
4) Jackson is a known connection between Nashville and New Orleans. The Bravermans connect Houston and San Carlos. No known connections between West Virginia and Nashville, or between New Orleans and Houston.
5) Need background checks on the suspects. Was there criminal behavior prior to the meteor shower? Is there any evidence of a cult or other group?
6) Named People still missing:
Eliane Braverman
Allen Curtley
Karen Curtley
Felix Royos
Ed Stoltz
Chris Martin
Rolf Trautner
Freda Ollenburg 
Dieter Van Olsen
Vera Van Olsen
7) Of these, only Eliane Braverman is a confirmed suspect, based on her bite marks found on Kenneth Braverman's liver.  Were any of the the tourists also part of the group, rather than being mere victims?  No evidence to support this, except the need to tie the killer(s) in with a group and the fact that they have not been found, and were not part of the local community. 

Other questions:
a) Who sent us the letter and the email? If they aren't one of the killers, why aren't they stopping those who are? Whoever it is is playing games.
b) What was the unidentifiable substance in Braverman's blood? Was it found in any of the other victim's blood? need to check back with Quantico on that. 
c) Who, if anyone, does that coyote belong to? Maybe our letter/email writer?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

OOC: Wow you have been busy!    

After looking over your timeline I think I made a mistake on one part of it. The meteor shower should be in 2005 not 2004.


January 18, 2005 - Meteor shower  in WV
January-Feb, 2005 - Cattle mutilations, disappearances, and unnamed vic in Tecumseh County WV. 
Feb. 24th, 2005 - Mack Tooley, the suspect, shoots self in head.
March - 21 homeless residents of St. Bartholemew's Shelter, Nashville. The original suspect disembowels self. Current suspect, Elijah Jackson goes to New Orleans.
April - 12 people in French Quarter disappear. Suspect, Elijah Jackson shot in the abdomen when breaking into David Charles' home. Human flesh found in Jackson's degestive track
May - 8 dead prostitutes found in Houston, cannibalized . Original suspect Kenneth Braverman.
May 27th - Braverman children killed, cannibalized. Original suspect Kenneth Braverman. Eliane Braverman presumed kidnapped by husband. Her wherabouts unknown.
June 1, 2005 - Approx. Kenneth Braverman killed, cannibalized and disemboweled.
June 7 - Approx. Begay sheep begin to disappear.
July 4 - Allen and Karen Curtley Car found abandoned on 70 en route to son’s house. 
July 6 - Felix Royos Gas station attendant working night shift on 70. 
July 10 - Ed Stoltz and Chris Martin Fishermen at he reservoir near 70; camp undisturbed.
July 15 - Rolf Trautner and Freda Ollenburg German tourists: rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 15 - Dieter and Vera Van Olsen Dutch tourists; rental car found abandoned on 70.
July 20- Approx. Begay family murdered. Last sheep deaths.
July 27 - Begay Family (four) Farm near 70 abandoned for at least a week (approximate dates of deaths according to autopsy? July 20?)


Now times and dates of many of the murders are uncertain because many of them were found way after the fact. Who ever is doing the murders seems to like to hide their victims. But none of them appear to overlap time wise.

None of the suspects had any type of criminal backgrounds other than Elijah Jackson who had some counts of vagrancy and drunkenness on his record.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

(OOC- 21 victims in Nashville AND New Orleans?  Coincidence, or typo?)

Andrews doesn't go too far, paces around the parking lot, and along the road in front of the motel, looking at the stars, and smoking too many cigarettes.  He knows that in his mind that he's going to have to dig into the coldest case of all:  Tooley.  Not looking forward to tracking down the Professor, or making follow up calls to Tooley's "kin" in WV makes Andrews even more on edge than ever.  He cuts his walk down to 15 minutes and heads back in to split the duties with Brown.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

When Andrews comes back from his walk, Brown answers his phone. "Agent Brown, this is Sheriff Colorados. I sent Ronnie Lupe, he is an apprentice of the shaman, Ted Valor, up to the see if the three elders could talk to us. Well that was at noon and it takes about 45 minutes to reach the scared cave where they are having their retreat. It's after 6 PM and I called Ronnie's wife. He has not been back home since I sent him. He was to get right back with me at the police station. To tell the truth, I am a little worried."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- 21 victims in Nashville AND New Orleans?  Coincidence, or typo?)




OOC: Typo,  21 in Nashville, 12 in New Orleans.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

There are two sides of this that Andrews sees.  One of us will contact Lowry county, and follow up on the Tooley case, and then trace Brenton Clark to Nashville, and follow up on the St. Bart's death there.

The other angle it so contact the police in Tecumseh county and get records of those occurrences, and also make an emergency contact with Prof. DeVries.

(OOC- Post 161 & 165, which county were Tooley and Clark in?  I'm confused.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

"Well Brown," says Andrews, "I think that we should join the Sheriff on this one. I'm a little worried too."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Post 161 & 165, which county were Tooley and Clark in?  I'm confused.)




OOC: They were in Lowery county, West Virginia.
Tecumseh county is also in West Virginia and right next to Lowery county.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: They were in Lowery county, West Virginia.
> Tecumseh county is also in West Virginia and right next to Lowery county.



(OOC- So Tooley lived and died in Lowrey?  And Clark was the coroner there?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 8, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- So Tooley lived and died in Lowrey?  And Clark was the coroner there?)




Yes


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 8, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Yes



(OOC- Gotcha!   )

Andrews grabs 2 speed loaders out of his case and puts them in the pocket of his windbreaker.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

"Yep," Solomon says, also arming himself.  A few seconds later he says to Andrews - "Wait - so the shamans' retreat was at a sacred cave 45 minutes into the desert? A cave that could potentially provide the kind of shelter we were looking for in the helicopter the other day? *CED* Let's go."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 8, 2005)

"We should gt back up - no idea how many are there or how there armed."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 9, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados says that he and a deputy will come pick you up at the hotel. If you want to come that is.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 9, 2005)

The agents are standing in front of their rental car in the motel parking lot.  Andrews will phone into Hobbson and let him know that we're riding with Colorados, and to see if they know of anyone outside of reservation authorities who's ever been up there.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Solomon waits with Andrews for the Sherriff.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Two San Carlos Indian Reservation police jeeps pull up to the Motel. Sheriff Colorados is driving one and a Deputy, Michael Dosela, is in the other. It is about a hour or so before sunset. 

 "Hello, we are going to need to take the jeeps. It is a pretty rough road up to the cave and your rental will bottom out before we would get half way there. Climb on in." says the Sheriff.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

Andrews  grabs a flashlight out of the car, sets his cel to CB mode and climbs in one of the Jeeps.  "OK, let's not bunch up",  he says as he grabs onto the "Jesus" bar and says, "Let's go."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Solomon climbs in, and on the drive out, looks for buzzards, or evidence of more dug up bodies, etc.  Other than that, he's just trying to anticipate what they're going to find when they get there, hoping, but not believing it will be Lupe and the three shamans sharing a drink outside before they head back home their wives.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

The two jeeps travel deep into the desert inside the reservation headed towards a line of low mountains in the distance. The ride is rough and the road if you could call it that is not more than a series of deep ruts in the desert. The land it self is beautiful in a stark way. The air is cleaner that any you have smelled. The sunset in the west sends streaks of red and gold across the sky. The jeeps finally stop as even the meager track disappears. A rocky ravine is just ahead.







 "We have to go on foot from here. But the cave is not far." says Sheriff Colorados as he check his pistol. Deputy Dosela starts loading a rifle after he gets out of his jeep.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

"All right - We're following you, Sherriff." Solomon unclicks the safety on his weapon.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

"Alright, Sheriff." says Andrews, "We'll follow your lead on this one.  You know these folks pretty well."   Andrews follows Colorados up the ravine.  His FBI flap is down on the back of his windbreaker, and it is unzipped.  He turns to his partner and says, "Well Brown, you're not in Philly anymore."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Solomon just gives a rueful chuckle that says "sure enough..." He moves into line, and they begin their approach to the cave.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

You move single file up the ravine; Sheriff Colorados, Deputy Dosela, Agent Brown, Agent Andrews. After about 10 minutes of walking you come around a bend and see the mouth of a cave set in a cliff face just ahead. Sheriff Colorados stops everyone by raising his hand and he calls out in what you think to be Apache. The ravine is silent save for the buzz of insects for a few seconds. Sheriff Colorados calls out again but he is cut short by the ringing crack of a rifle shot from the cave mouth. Deputy Dosela drops his rifle and brings both hands to his neck as blood starts pouring from the gaping wound in the side of his neck.


OOC: Suprise round is over. You can both act.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

(OOC- 4 or 5 days after toying with us on the OOC thread, you can hardly call it a "surprise" round.)

Andrews dives for cover.  He squats behind a rock and pulls his pistol out in his right hand, and his phone in his left.  He CB's to the State Trooper's Barracks, "This is Agent Andrews, F.B.I, we need back up at the San Carlos reservation, North by Northeast of Rt. 70, 8 miles past the line.", (OOC- or as close as I can get to directions)  "Officer down," he yells, "I repeat, officer down!"

(OOC- I've always wanted to say that!  )

Andrews hides behind a rock for a second after the call to get his bearings, and to see there the shot is coming from, and where Brown and Colorados are.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 11, 2005)

Solomon gets behind the cover of rock formation, raising his 10mm, also looking to see if the shooter is visible, and if he could safely pull Dosela back to cover, if by falling he did not land behind cover already.  If he sees the shooter, however, Solomon takes the shot.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Andrews ducks behind a rock and makes a call on his cell phone. The Sheriff also drops down and gets behind some rocks pulling his service revolver as he does do. The Sheriff is about 15 feet ahead of Andrews and Brown. The cave mouth is 45 feet from the Sheriff. 

Deputy Dosela falls to the ground on the trail 10 feet ahead of the Sheriff and he begins to convulse. Soloman ducks for cover and pulls his pistol. Peeking his head up to get the lay of the land he cannot see anyone in the cave as it is too dark inside to see very well. Just then the rock near Soloman's face shatters as another blast comes from the cave. Soloman ducks back and feels something wet on his cheek. Wiping it with his hand, he sees a small amount of blood on his fingers. Just a scratch from the shattered rock! Soloman's training kicks in and he pops up quickly and fires at the cave mouth and then drops right back down again. 

OOC: That was close! Thank goodness for cover!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

"Colorados!" Andrews shouts, "Is there any other way out of that cave?"   Andrews looks around and back, looking for safer cover, maybe something further away where he can see the cave mouth and not be shot at so easily.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 11, 2005)

Colorados yells, "No, I think that is the only way out!"

Looking around Andrews sees a more defenseable position about 25 feet behind him but the area in between him and the position is visible to anyone in the cave mouth.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 11, 2005)

Andrews mind is racing.  In his whole career, he's only pulled his sidearm enough times to count on one hand.  _Gotta get that guy out of there_, he thinks to himself.  He peers out from behind the rock at Dosela, trying to see if one of them could pull him to cover while the others provide cover fire.  Other than that, Andrew is ready to wait this bastard out until backup arrives.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

Solomon grunts after the bullet narrowly misses him. "FBI just wants me for my mind, eh Andrews? We gotta get that deputy some help!"

(What are the rules for suppressive fire - can two of us fire off a hail of bullets without the specific intent of hitting the shooter, but getting close enough that he can't get off a shot at the third person, who gets Dosela to safety?  AFAIK, the standard FBI pistol is a 10mm semi-automatic)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> (AFAIK, the standard FBI pistol is a 10mm semi-automatic)



(OOC- Is that a brand name or an acronym?  I was assuming a 9mm automatic. but if 10mm does the trick, so be it.  Andrews is not an anacronist, nor a gun nut.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

ooc: "As Far As I Know". I'm just going off internet info, so it may be wrong.  The brand name would be the Smith&Wesson 1076/NMS.  What I was saying was that I wasn't sure if a semi automatic pistol would be effective as a weapon to provide good suppressive fire. Maerdwyn isn't much of a gun nut (I'm a good shot with a rifle, though ), but Solomon's been in the army, and would know a thing or two about such things.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

(OOC-Andrews is assigned it, trained how to clean it, and shoots it at the range once a year.  If it goes*bang*, and the guy on the dangerous end of it falls down, it's all good to him.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 12, 2005)

OOC: If you want to try and suppress the shooter in the cave, you just both need to fire as fast as you can into the cave. Coloardos is closest to the Deputy. So you would need to coordinate it with him.

Stats for your 10mm S&W Automatic Pistol
Damage: 1d10, Crit: x3, Action: semi/S, Capacity: 8, Loading: Mag, Range: 20, Rate: Multi-Fire.

Multi-Fire allows you to fire a extra shot during a round but all you shots are at -4, (-2 if you have the Multishot Feat.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

"Sherriff, If we give you some supressive fire, can you get Deselos to cover?" Brown hisses the question only just loud enough for Colorados to hear. "Andrews, Deselos is going to need a chopper to a hospital if we're going to get him there in time - can Hobbson get one here?  But first we got to get him away from that shooter."  When(and only when) Colorados signals he's ready, Solomon says to Andrews "Empty your clip into that cave as fast as you can on 3.  Ready?  1...2...3!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Ready?  1...2...3!"



*BANG, BANG, BANG!!!*....hide.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 12, 2005)

ooc:just realized Gomez might have meant more substantial coodination.  if so, I'd like to add the following into Solomon's words:

"All right, I'm firing on the left half of the opening, Andrews you take the right.  Mangas, stay low and move fast.  It gets too hot, you bail and get to cover yourself, got it?  Ready?  On three...."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 12, 2005)

Three.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC- I'll take that -4 for the extra shot.  Not like I'm REALLY trying to hit, more like not get shot.  Hey, maybe I'll get lucky.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- I'll take that -4 for the extra shot. Not like I'm REALLY trying to hit, more like not get shot. Hey, maybe I'll get lucky.)



ditto.  If I can fire even more for more of a penalty, I will   Not trying to hit the shooter at this point, just trying tomake him duck so we can protect the deputy.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrews and Brown shooting into the cave and on que the Sheriff dashes out and grabs Deputy Dosela and drags him behind some cover. A single shot come from the cave clipping a rock that the Sheriff and Deputy are now behind.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC- Any chance that we spotted the shooter while we were firing off our shots?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

Solomon ducks and looks for some sort of cloth to press against the deputy's wound, to staunch the bleeding as best as possible - he'll toss his jacket to colorados for the job if there's nothing else. "How does he look, Sherriff?" Solomon asks urgently.  If Doselos is critical, as Solomon assumes he is, Solomon says to Andrews "We need a med-evac copter for Doselos - can Hobbson get us one along with the backup and tear gas? Otherwise one of us needs to get Doselos to the jeep."

edit: I see we were both eager to see how that turned out


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

The Sheriff Colorados checks over Deputy Dosela and then glances back at Agents Andrews and Brown. His face is grim and shakes his head. 

When Soloman was firing into the cave he though he saw a person moving back deeper into the cave.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrews makes the call to Phoenix Bureau HQ, "This is Andrews, we're pinned down in a canyon in San Carlos, location: xx lat. by xx long." (OOC- ?)he says desperately into the CB, "We have a deputy down and a shooter holed up in a cave here.  Need immediate back up and medical evac.  Repeat, immediate backup and medical evac."  Andrews is not moving around too much, just looking over his shoulder to make sure that he's not in the line of fire.  "Requesting air support and tear gas.  Over.", he says, looking grimly at Brown.  "Keep your heads down, boys," Andrews says, "he's not going anywhere."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

OOC: It is too far to CB Phoenix and your cell phones are out of service range this far in the boondocks! You are able to get hold of someone at the Reservation police station. They will contact the State Police and FBI. Help is on the way!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC- Code Blue, Code Blue!! The condor has landed!  *POW, POW*!!  The sarge is gone, man!!)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: It is too far to CB Phoenix and your cell phones are out of service range this far in the boondocks! You are able to get hold of someone at the Reservation police station. They will contact the State Police and FBI. Help is on the way!



(OOC- That's refreshing, I thought we were up here with the eitirety of the Reservation police, and half of them just got killed!)

"Brown, did you see anything?",  quietly says Andrews, "We'd better wait for backup before we make any demands for him to come out.  Are you hit?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

"I'm all right - got nominated real good, though.*  I think he was moving back down into the cave - we could try to approach, or at least get to that cover a little closer [ooc: the spot 25 feet form here mentioned earlier] but should probably just wait for backup. What's your call Andrews- how long will they be, do you think?"


*ooc: Magnificent Seven reference


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

"The reservation PD should be on it's way.  State and Fed...I don't know.", says Andrews,  "It's your call on how soon we go in."  Andrews starts looking on the ground for a stick, looking to use his hat as a decoy to see if he's still aiming for them, or has gone back into the cave.

(OOC- How far to the jeeps, is it clear at all?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

"All right.  We know there's at least one shooter, but there could be other people in there, and not all of them bad guys.  Reservation police are at least forty-five away, right.  We need to know more.  Andrews, Colorados, give me some more supressing fire.  I'm going to try to get a better view into the cave. Sound right?  Okay.  Let me know when you two are ready."  

Solomon is going to break for the next point of cover closer to the cave entrance that he thinks will let him see in better.  When he identifies spot, he'll point it out to the other two, wait for the gunplay to begin, and move as fast as he can and get behind cover.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

If this looks like this doesn't spell a certain and foolhardy death for his partner, Andrews will nod and comply.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> If this looks like this doesn't spell a certain and foolhardy death for his partner....




Err...Solomon will take a good look to see if he can see anything moving in there before he makes his run


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC- I keep forgetting that this is d20, where it really takes 4-6 bullet wounds to take a 6th lvl. guy down.  I still live in the CoC world where getting hit in the head by a brick means "game over".)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

ooc: well, one still has to worry about massive damage, which most things in CoC tend to do, but it is a little more survivable. Solomon thought is he at least needs to figure out if there's anyone in there who needs saving prior to back up arriving, before just hunkering down to wait for it. I'm not thrilled about the possibilities of what that means to Solomon's health.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- How far to the jeeps, is it clear at all?)




OOC: If you hussle, the jeeps are about 5 minutes away on foot. Also just a note. It's about 30 minutes until sundown.    

 Soloman does not see anyone in the darkness of the cave. He jumps up and sprints about 25 feet over rocky terrain and dives into a depression next to a large rock. (OOC: Serpentine! Serpentine!   ) He peeks up and looks at the cave again, still seeing no one. (OOC: Soloman is now 35 feet from the cave and 10 feet ahead of the Sheriff.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

(OOC- as noted in post #244, Andrews has a flashlight.  I'm a real investigator now!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 13, 2005)

[D'oh - a flashlight...I should have thought of tha before scampering acoss open terrain]

"Andrews - I need your light!" Solomon hisses backwards.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 13, 2005)

"Damn it." mutters Andrews, "Colorados, cover me."  Andrews makes a break for Brown's location, trying to keep his head down, and his drawers dry.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Andrew sprints down the trail and jumps behind the rock next to Brown after Sheriff Colorados fires a few shots from his revolver at the cave. Still no reply from the cave.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Is the flashlight's beam focused enough to shine into the mouth of the cave, either to see movement or lack thereof?

(ooc: Hey Gomez, you got your 1000th post )


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

(OOC- Damg, I can't find the icon of the classic CoC investigator sheet.  I want the little silouette of the dude with the flashlight!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Is the flashlight's beam focused enough to shine into the mouth of the cave, either to see movement or lack thereof?




 The flashlight allows you to see about 10-15 feet into the cave. After that the cave appears to turn to the left. You don't see any movement in the cave. 



> (ooc: Hey Gomez, you got your 1000th post )




Thanks!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Damn, can't see a thing." says Andrews, "We don't know if those shaman are alive, or who's shooting at us, at least four are in play here."  Andrews reloads is pistol, partially depleted after two cover volleys.  "We scared him for now, I think we should go in, he's probably got hostages.", says Andrews, looking at Brown, trying to read his partner's disposition.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"You read my mind, Andrews.  We go in one at a time - you follow me, about fifteen feet back.  That'll give you enough time to get cover if there's a surprise waiting for us."  Solomon waves Colorados  over to their position, keeping the flashlight moving and looking for signs of movement until the sherriff gets to cover.  "Okay, Andrews and I are going in.  We'll stay in radio contact with you out here - let us know when the reinforcements arrive.  Are we set?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Andrews nods and puts a bullet in the chamber.  *click-click*


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Solomon approaches the mouth of the cave in a low crouch, pistol in one hand, light in the other, finding cover along the way if possible, just moving fast if not.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC: First off! You are so *CED*ing lucky!   All dice rolled were by the book! 


Soloman creeps up to the cave mouth. He can see a little bit further in the cave and still nothing. Carefully he steps into the cave and he can now see around the bend. For a instant Soloman sees a tall middle aged indian man with a rifle aimed right at him. Then there is a loud crack and a bright mussle flash. (Rolled a Natural 20 to hit, Crit confirm was a total roll of 10! You lucky dog. That would have been 6d10 damage if he had comfirmed. Damage (10+6 = 16 points of damage) Your massive damage save is (16+2 =18) Lucky yet again. A roll of 12 or less and Soloman would be dead!)  Soloman feels like a brick going 100 miles a hour just hit him in the shoulder. Andrew sees Soloman get shot right infront of him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Auughhh!!*CED* ANDREWS - GET THE *CED* BACK!*CED*"  Solomon screams with what air is left in his lungs. 


ooc: what kind of action, if any, does Solomon have left?  partial, full, etc.?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

OOC: Soloman has a standard action left. He used a move action to enter the cave and got shot with a readied action by the bad guy in the cave. Forget the part about falling on his butt. He is still standing.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Andrews slips beside the mouth of the cave and takes cover.  He ducks and points his pistol back in the cave, yelling "Get out of there!",  covering the back of the cave with his pistol, shooting anyone who's not from Philadelphia.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Solomon ducks back around the corner and gets out of the cave and around the lip of the entrance as fast as his very fine size twelves can carry him.  If he can muster an ironic smile and a calm tone he then says to Andrews, "What do you say we wait for the backup, yeah?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"You just keep your head down," yells Andrews, "I've got this."  not so sure of his own words, coming form a middle aged pencil pusher.  Andrews finds a couple of rocks at the cave mouth that will hold the flashlight in place.  He shines it to the back of the cave and leaves it in place, pistol trained on the back wall turn.  _Backup would be great_,  he thinks.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Did you get a look at him?",  asks Andrews, turning back to see if Colorados can hear him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Middle aged guy," Solomon says breathlessly, "Apache, I think.  Tall.  Big *CED*ing rifle."  Solomon is crounching down, gun ready, but leaning back against the rock.  He'll eventually peek around and ready himself to fire at anything that moves into the flashlight's beam, but not quite yet.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados comes up behind you both. "Boys, don't be foolish. We have him trapped in there. I don't want you to get your head blown off trying to act like John Wayne. Let's wait for back up!" He looks over Soloman. "Are you ok? There is a first aid kit in the jeeps."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Your guy, Ronnie,",  Andrews says to Colorados, "Is he a tall guy, middle aged?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"I'll be okay. Let's keep him penned in here until help arrives, then I'll go to the jeep for a band-aid," Solomon answers. "If he's sitting there waiting for us to come in, he's not killing the hostages. My guess is they're either already dead or they won't be any worse off for us waiting a few minutes for backup. Sherriff, the shooter is a pretty tall middle aged Apache guy - at least that's how he looked for the second I saw him clearly. That sound like one of the shamans?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

"That might sound like Bylas but he is in is late 60's and none of the shaman would do anything like this. They are highly repected men with no history of trouble." says the Sheriff.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Okay - anyone else you can think of that it does sound like?" As he speaks, Solomon is looking down at the ground around the cave entrance, to see if it looks like more than a few people have passed this way recently, if there are obvious coyote (or other animal) tracks, or signs of vehicle passage.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"We don't know what's going one either, Sheriff." says Andrews, "But that wound may be deceptive on my partner over there.  Could you go and bring the first aid kit back up here?  And grab some flares too."  Andrews looks grimly at Brown, _one of the shamans? _, he thinks


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Soloman sees a worn trail leading into the cave but you don't see any tracks; human, animal, or vehicle. 

 "Ok, I will run back to the jeeps and grab some gear." says the Sheriff. "And don't go poking your heads in that cave. That's a order! Understand?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Andrews gives a subdued salute and watches Colorados scamper back down the trail.  His eyes fall on the deputy as he passes his body on the path down.  _Would you rather it was you, Richard_, he thinks to himself.  "You doing alright over there, kid?",  he asks Brown, wondering how long it will be until backup shows.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Hanging in.  How long until backup shows?"  Brown looks at the wound, wondering if anything is shattered; hopeful that it's not. When he's sick of doing that, he looks in the distance, hoping to see the dust raised by approaching jeeps, or maybe a helicopter.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

Andrews has his pistol in one hand trained on the back of the cave, an with the other, radio's the reservation, trying to get an ETA.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados reappears in about 15 minutes with canteens, two first aid kits, flares, two high powered flashlights, and some blankets. During that time nothing as stirred in the cave. Calling the reservation police HQ, they say that units are on the way and some police should be there in about 30 minutes. 

The sun sets and soon you hear the sound of a helicopter in the distance.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Solomon thanks the Sherriff genuinely, and begins sterilizing the bullet wound (was there an exit wound, or is the bullet stil stuck in there?) and wrapping his shoulder, if appropriate.  He puts his arm in a sling (more to remind him not to use it and further injure himself than anything else).  He waits for the chopper to arrive before doing anything else.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Alright, Sherrif," says Andrews, "grab a flare and let them know that we're here."  Andrews puts a second flashlight on the cave floor, looking for any movement.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 14, 2005)

Soloman tends to his own wound with the help of the Sheriff. (Heal check 20+1=21!) The bullet with all the way through your shoulder. 

 Soon a helicopter is hovers over the trail by the cave. It's search light on you and the cave. You see 4 men rappel down a rope and come up to you. They are SWAT policemen in body armor and carrying automatic rifles. Also down the trail come a group of 5 reservation police and a doctor. 

 One of the SWAT members comes up to you. "I am Captain Danvers, Phoenix PD. What's the situation?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"Agent Andrews, F.B.I.!" he shouts over the noise of the chopper, "Agent Brown and I were following a lead on the I-70 cases, and were directed here by Reservation PD when we came under fire.  One Reservation Deputy is down, and my partner is wounded.  We have a shooter with a high powered rifle in that cave, possibly three other civilians, disposition unknown."  Andrews tries desperately to light two cigarettes once the SWAT members are trained on the cave.  "We want him alive, Captain!",  Andrews adds as he hands a lit cigarette to Brown, as they back away from the cave.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

Soloman practically gravitates toward the cigarrette. "Thanks, Richard." He takes a drag, and looks in towards the men entering the cave.  After a second or two he asks, "You think he's connected to all this, Andrews?  Or is he some completely unrelated psycho? I guess we'll know more in a little while."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 14, 2005)

"You're welcome," says Andrews, "I'm guessing that smoking my brand is better than none at all, huh?"  He looks back at to cave to see if the men are in position.  "I don't know who's in that cave.  And I don't know why they're shooting.  Last I checked, this meeting was to get an expert opinion, no connection to what we're doing, right?"  Andrews takes an extremely long drag from his cigarette, and strongly exhales saying, "This *CED*'s getting wierder all the time."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 14, 2005)

"Hell, Andrews, I'd smoke a _Virginia Slim _at this point, but I _am_ glad this isn't one of those.  Gonna quit one of these days.  Maybe after my arm grows back." Solomon is still staring down into the mouth of the cave, after the men in body armor go in.  He listens for the sounds of gunfire or other combat.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"Well, we can either use some flash grenades and rush in or try some tear gas and flush him out." says the SWAT Captain. "Sheriff Colorados, you have juristiction here, what do you think?" The Sheriff looks at the cave for few seconds. "Let's use gas first and see if that will work." he says and then turns to the two FBI Agents. "Does that sound ok with you two?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

"Let's do it." says Andrews, "Let's get some masks up here!"  Andrews lets the SWAT team go to work, still standing back with his pistol.  He and Colorados can negotiate custody of prisoners later.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Solomon nods.  "We want him to come out, so further shots don't hurt any hostages he's got in there."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

The doctor sees to Solomon's wound as the SWAT guys put on gas masks. One of the them loads a tear gas gun and he inches his way up to beside the cave mouth. He sticks the gun around the corner and fires. A dull thump is heard and he fires three more into the cave. Soon the cave is filled with the fumes of the tear gas. Even outside, Andrew and Solomon can detect it's acidic smell. After five minute of waiting you hear nothing from the cave and no one comes out.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

"OK",  says Andrews, "I'm thinking that they're all hopped up on something anyways."   He looks at Brown, and then back at the Captain.  "Are your men ready to move in, Captain?",  he says.  With a nod to Colorados for confirmation, Andrews will move up behind the SWAT team.  He looks back at Brown to see how he is and what he's doing.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "What the...", says Andrews after a few minutes have passed. "Captain, what's the situation with radio communicaiton?  Where are your men?!?!"  Andrews looks around to see who else has shown up on the scene.




OOC: The men are still outside the cave. No one went in. They are waiting for someone to come out.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

(OOC- Total screw up on my toatlly under-caffinated account.  Read edit, please!!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Brown asks Colorados: "How big is that cave, Sherriff?  Any chance the gas hasn't gotten back all the way in there?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

"It's not that big. The gas should have filled it easy." says the Sheriff. "You would have thought to have at least heard a hostage cough with all that stuff in there."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

"Do we have the green light, Sheriff?" Andrews asks, "Lets get those flash greandes and see if anyone's still alive in there."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

"All right, well they better head in and see what's going on. He was waiting right past the first bend when I walked into his bullett. Use a few flash-bangs, but there's something weird going on so be prepared..."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

The Sheriff turns to the SWAT Captain. "Ok do it! My men will back you up!"

The SWAT team gets in position and the Captain give the go signal. A group of two rush inside the cave followed by two more. Several loud bangs are heard from inside the cave. After a minute, the SWAT Captain who is listening to his headphones says "It's all clear. There are several bodies inside but no live Perp."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

"What happened?" asks Andrews as he walk up to the cave mouth, "Was that cover fire or was there an exchange?"   He grabs a light and walks into the cave, pistol still in hand.  "Alright, check for any back crevices and clear out.  Nobody touches nothing until forensics arrives."  He signals for Brown and Colorados to move up with him to ID the bodies.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

"What happened?" Solomon says simultaneously with Andrews. he moves with his partner down to the cave, looking for at least the body of a tall middle aged Apache. "Maybe he took himself out when he saw the SWAT team..."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Once inside the cave you see a grisly sight. A pile of knife-marked bones with two human skulls. Andrews notices a bloody fingerprint on one of the leg bones. There are also two bodies in the cave. One is an older Indian is right arm is missing and it looks like his face has been eaten off. The other is a younger Indian in his early twenties. He looks to have died recently, as his body has not been mutilated yet. Though both of the intact bodies have numerous pinprick holes on their torsos. 

 In one corner of the cave is a semi-transparent sphere slightly larger than a basketball. It is made of a dark material. Lights and circuitry can be seen through its nearly opaque surface. 

 In the back of the cave are several small natural air vents. One of the larger vents has blood and what looks to be scrapped off skin on its sides.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

Solomon just stares. "WTF." When he snaps out of it a couple seconds later, he says urgently: "We need to shut this county down - now. Close the roads, get the chopper back up in the air. We need to keep him pinned down in this area and moving only on foot. Let's go!"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

"EVERYBODY OUT NOW!!!",  screams Andrews, pushing people back towards the door.  "Captain, get the bomb squad out here on the double!",  he yells, "And get that chopper up on the south(?) ridge, there's a way out on the other side."   Andrews is standing on the far side of the cave, staring at the sphere, trying to figure out what it is.

(OOC- OK, I know I'm overreacting, but what else would this thing be?  Please take this post back retroactively if I'm off base here.  Also, does it look like someone "climbed" or was dragged out the air vents?  This is what I 'think' Andrews would do in this situation.  Taitzu52 knows too much!!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 15, 2005)

> Also, does it look like someone "climbed" or was dragged out the air vents?



 That was Solomon's interpretation of what happened - that the guy who shot him squeezed out one of the holes and is running aound out there with a torn up torso.  If that's not obviously the case, Solomon will react slightly differently.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 15, 2005)

(OOC- Hey dude, I can't tell a bomb from a UFO!  )


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> That was Solomon's interpretation of what happened - that the guy who shot him squeezed out one of the holes and is running aound out there with a torn up torso.  If that's not obviously the case, Solomon will react slightly differently.




OOC: Hey I just provide clues! I don't interpret them. What fun would that be.  But your interpretations seem logical to both of your characters.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 15, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Hey dude, I can't tell a bomb from a UFO!  )




OOC: What if it is a Bomb _and_ a UFO?


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Solomon rushes out of the cave with Andrews and the others. "Sherriff, can you organize roadblocks in, say a ten mile radius of this cave? Major Garrett will help you if you need more manpower." 

ooc: is Deselos dead? If so, and if there are no other med-evacs needed, Solomon says the following to Andrews:
"I'm thinking one of us should go to search from the air - Forensics and the bomb squad are on their way, right - do you want to wait for them, or go up in the bird, or do we have other ideas?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

"We should let the bird do the searching," says Andrews, "they can radio us to any location we need.  I'm not rappelling off of some damn chopper.  Send a truck over to the other side of the ridge for now."   Still standing in the cave mouth, he says, "And beside, I'm not leaving this much evidence just lying around."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Solomon nods, and goes to Captain Danvers. "Captain, we think the suspect is on foot, probably wounded.  You want to take your men up in the copter to search from the air?  We're getting the roads shut down, should be able to keep him penned in for a little while at least.  What do you think?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

More men and equipment arrives at the sight. Hobbson and Major Frank Garrett arrive. You now have two helicopters searching the area. Reservation police, state troopers, and police drawn from neighboring cities are pulled into the manhunt. Roadblocks are set up and an APB is set out. Forensics and the bomb squad show up and after about 15 minutes the head of the bomb squad comes out of the cave. "Well, the only thing I can tell you is that I don't think it's a bomb but that's about it."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Forensics and the bomb squad show up and after about 15 minutes the head of the bomb squad comes out of the cave. "Well, the only thing I can tell you is that I don't think it's a bomb but that's about it."



"Alright," says Andrews, "then what the hell is it?  Can it be moved?"  Andrews heads back inside the cave.  "OK folks, let's get forensics in the cave, and if you can get any tech's more specific than the bomb squad, I want them out here."  He walks back into the cave and gets a good look at the bodies and the sphere.  He won't touch it, but cues Brown to get some pictures. "I don't like this, Brown.  Not one little bit."

(OOC-Search +13)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

In addition, Andrews will rush forensics to get the bodies out as quickly as possible.  He's not letting anybody near the sphere that isn't a Fed.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Solomon does take the pictures, and points out especially the bloody fingerprint he noticed earlier to the team. He also picks up Andrews' line of reasoning.  "Agent, Hobbson who's your best tech man at the Phoenix crime lab?  I think we'll need an opinion from him about whether this can be moved back ther for further analysis."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "Alright," says Andrews, "then what the hell is it?  Can it be moved?"






"I don't know if it is made out of a metal or plastic." The bomb squad tech shrugs. "It only weighs a few pounds and cannot see anyway of opening it short of busting it open. I can put in a bomb proof container for shipped to any lab you want."

Major Garrent says. "I want it taken to a state lab for analysis." Sheriff Colorados speaks up at this point. "What ever it is. It's on reservation land and as of right now we have jurisdiction. It stays with the reservation police."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

Andrews begins to shake his head.  _Oh boy_,  he thinks.  "Gentlemen," he says, "may I remind you that you don't even know WHAT it is, or can even begin to decide what sort of facility is called for.  I'm calling some experts."


He gives Hobbson a look.  This is his field office, and Andrews expects his support.  "I'm calling DC, Director.  This is kind of technology is a serious security threat."  Andrews makes the call, hoping to get the Defense Department involved since none of these local schmos can figure it out.

(OOC- I'm going to need some Knowledge - Law checks here.  How much pull do we have in this situation?   Legally, first, it IS on Native territory.  Secondly, I know I talk trash about it a lot, but how much pull do I have in DC?  Could I get the military on this if need be?)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "I don't know if it is made out of a metal or plastic." The bomb squad tech shrugs. "It only weighs a few pounds and cannot see anyway of opening it short of busting it open. I can put in a bomb proof container for shipped to any lab you want."



"In the mean time," Andrews adds, "let's get it into a bomb proof container until we figure out what's going on."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- I'm going to need some Knowledge - Law checks here.  How much pull do we have in this situation?   Legally, first, it IS on Native territory.  Secondly, I know I talk trash about it a lot, but how much pull do I have in DC?  Could I get the military on this if need be?)




OOC: The Apache reservation is sovereign and homicides are local crimes. It would be a violation of protocol to try and get the sphere away from Colorados. Though you could suggest that they could make use of the FBI's technology expertise and laboratories in the matter.

As for how much clout you have, you personally could not call out the national guard but you could inform the higher ups of the situation and let them make the call.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

(OOC- My remarks weren't meant to bully him, just scare him.  I'm kind of surprised that he's not more scared of "it".  And yes, I am informing the upper ups in DC of the current situation.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 18, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- My remarks weren't meant to bully him, just scare him.  I'm kind of surprised that he's not more scared of "it".  And yes, I am informing the upper ups in DC of the current situation.)




OOC: Sorry about that. _Bully_ was the wrong word to use in that situation.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 18, 2005)

(OOC- Well, we all know what Andrews looks like when he want's to be a bully!  )


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 18, 2005)

Solomon, seeing his partner sticking up for he really thinks is best the best course of action regarding the sphere, shoots a very slight nod at Andrews, but stays silent for now, figuring Andrews doesn't need his help at this point, and that he might be needed to play "good cop" in order to smooth things over in a little while, depending on how hot Andrews gets.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 19, 2005)

The bomb squad places the sphere into a bomb proof container and it is flown out of the reservation police headquarters for further study. Forensics finally gets to enter the cave. After about 2 hours they are done. Major Garrett and Sheriff Colorados are organizing the manhunt.

Andrews calls DC and gives a updated report. He is told to not create a problem with the Sheriff and that they will get back with Andrews after the higher ups have time to talk it over.

OOC: Don't worry no one is jumping out and shooting you for 50 points of damage. Not yet at least!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 19, 2005)

"OK, Sheriff," says Andrews, "do us a favor and lock that thing down.  Give it top security until experts can arrive.  We don't know what we've got, and I would ask you to weigh what sort of resources you have available into this decision."   Underneath the surface, Andrews is incredibly put out by Colorados' decision to suddenly pull the jurisdiction card over something so obviously beyond the reservations resources to handle.  It's as if he's been waiting this whole time to jump on something...anything.  Andrews responds to his phone call to DC, "Make it quick, I don't trust the security around here, and this is big.  Really big."  He turns to Brown, "This is a mess.  How's the manhunt going to play out?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

"No idea. Everyone's looking, and the area is being locked down, so we should have a good shot at picking him up, but then again, I thought we had him cornered in the cave, so...

"But whatever happens with our shooter, he's not the end of the story. Once everyone finishes with the the evidence here, let's head back to the motel - we need to figure out how "Tall, Dark and Deadly" fits in with everything we've already got."

****
(edited out conversation for later)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Slow down there, cowpoke.  I'm still back in the desert trying to secure alien technology here.  But I'll back up and read it when the timing's right.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

ooc: Sorry, thought (still think, actually, because of Gomez's post) that the alien technology was already gone...I might easily be confused

After hearing the instructions from DC, Sololom says to Andrews, privately, "So we've got to let them take it - but there's nothing wrong with sticking by it ourselves until the security is set up to our satisfaction, right? Should we head back to the station with it to plan our next move?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

OOC: I thought the sphere had been flow out too. Did you want to do something to it before it goes?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Nah, I guess if the manhunt turns up nothing, I'll be camped outside the Reservation police HQ.  My only piece of solid evidence here, I'm sticking to it like white on rice.  But for now, carry on.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

While the two are driving over to the station Solomon speaks up. (It sounds a little rehearsed to him as if he'd said the word before but cant remember when ). "All right. In West Virginia, we've got no evidence yet of a cult. What we've got is Mack Tooley who killed his victims, ate them, and who then shot himself in the head. From there we get a succession of non-overlapping single actors, (all now dead, by the way, each in turn) leading us here, to a tall middle aged Apache who in all likelihood has no connection to West Virginia, but killed at least three shaman and an apprentice in the same way Tooley killed his victims. It also leads us to a spherical...thing...that looks utterly out of place with anything else in that cave. So our guy probably brought it there when he fell upon the shamans. Where did some old Apache get a thing like that, whatever it is? Who'd he get it from?" Solomon looks like he's got a guess, but wants to see what Andrews has to say first.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Sheriff Colorados says. "We cannot do much here. In the dark it is pretty easy for our killer to hide especially in this rough terrain. Major Garrett and I have set up a parameter and in the morning we can get to searching the area. There are some bloodhounds being brought in from Phoenix and that should really help us unless he has a vehicle hidden away nearby." 
 Major Garrett speaks up. "I am pulling extra man-power from around the state and we will have 3 more helicopters and 1 plane to help in the search in the morning. If it is ok with you Sheriff, I want to set up a headquarters at the Reservation police station for now. We can coordinate the manhunt from there."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

"Sounds good, Sherriff." says Andrews, "We'll want to stay out here through the night, of course.  If you could maybe find a sofa for Agent Brown, his lead allergies are acting up.  As for me, I'll try to get some shut eye in the car."

Andrews listens to Brown's theories, "Yeah, I hear you.  Somebody with tech like this may be into mind altering chemistry as well.  I just can't explain the random perps otherwise.",  he says.  "We need to get in touch with that porfessor ASAP.  That email is still really bothering me.  In the morning, I'll call the U. and play hardball with admin.  We can send a badge out there if need be to get a phone number for his vacation spot."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

> "Sounds good, Sherriff." says Andrews, "We'll want to stay out here through the night, of course. If you could maybe find a sofa for Agent Brown, his lead allergies are acting up. As for me, I'll try to get some shut eye in the car."




Solomon grimaces a little at the thought of his shoulder.  _This is going to hurt like a sonofab**** in the morning._ "Yeah, some sleep probably wouldn't be a bad idea at this point - another big day tomorrow, I'm sure.  You sure you want the car, though, Andrews?  Neither of is going to get _too_ much sleep tonight, I'm sure.  We can trade off on the sofa if you want."



> Andrews listens to Brown's theories, "Yeah, I hear you. Somebody with tech like this may be into mind altering chemistry as well. I just can't explain the random perps otherwise.", he says. "We need to get in touch with that porfessor ASAP. That email is still really bothering me. In the morning, I'll call the U. and play hardball with admin. We can send a badge out there if need be to get a phone number for his vacation spot."




"I was thinking something similar, but to tell you the truth, more along the lines of 'mind altering _technology_'. Come to think of it, our emailer knows a lot abut what's going on, and is _highly competant_ according to our tech guys - someone might be missing their sphere, don't you think? 

"Anyway, I got another one for you, Andrews -- Just stop me when you think it's the Vicodin talking, if I'm not already there.... All these bodies have hundreds of little needlemarks in their chests, and have been completely drained of blood through those wounds, right?  How's a human going to do that without some sort of machine to help him? There was only one machine found out at the cave near those bodies.  Either the murder weapon is small enough to fit out through those cracks in the cave, or it's sitting in side the San Carlos station as we speak...

"I know this is pure and complete speculation, and I'm not saying any of it will pan out - I just know that there has been some bad CEDing CED going down for the past half year, and I got a real bad feeling about that ball we found."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

"Um....maybe you should lie down." says Andrews.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

"Gotcha."

Solomon nods and leans back in the passenger seat, and dozes off by the time they arrive at the station.  

D)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Hey, CoC is ALWAYS about denying yourself the luxury of knowing that you're involved in a sci-fi horror story!!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

You both reach the police station about midnight. Major Garrett leaves to go check on the air assests he promised in the morning. Sheriff Colorados after checking with his deputies at the police station and making sure the roadblocks and such are in place says that he is going to catch some sleep at his house. It is just a block away. There is a break room in the station with a sofa if your interested. 

OOC: Just a note. Your rental car is still back at the hotel. Tell me how your spending the night.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

Andrews is getting used to sleeping very little.  He starts making phone calls to third shifters and early birds in DC, seeing if he can get anyone to help reorganize the data that they have collected from various departments across the country.  Finding holes or leads in that data may help right now, especially finding a link back to WV.  He smokes a lot, paces a lot, and drinks coffee until the manhunt is ready to start.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

Solomon would tend to want to spend the night like Andrews, but knows he should get some rest so his body can mend a little.  "Sorry, Andrews - don't want to leave you to all the analysis tonight, but I think I better take a few winks."  Whenever the pain is enough to wake him from his (probably light anyway) sleep, he takes no prescription pain killers, ices the shoulder for a few minutes, and offers Andrews the couch if he's awake.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Andrews wakes up groggy and sore. He is sitting in a chair in the police station break room. Agent Brown is quietly snoring on the couch. Glancing at this watch Andrews sees that it is 3:25 am. The coffee cup on the table next to him is half empty and probably stone cold and Andrews bladder is telling him that he needs to take a leak bad.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

_Wow,_ he thinks, _I actually dozed off._  He gets up and goes to find the bathroom.  He looks outside into the dark wondering what time they'll be starting the manhunt.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking outside you see a state trooper car parked in the station's side lot. Andrews then gets up and goes down the hall to the bathroom. As he steps by an open door that leads to the main police bull pen something catches his eye. Turning to look inside, Andrews gut twists like a bucking bronco. A tall middle aged Indian with long black hair stands over the body of a deputy as he cuts the man's scalp off with a large bowie knife. His head slowly rises to look straight into Andrew's eyes. Those eyes are black and cold like a shark's eyes but with the glint of savage cruelty. The Indian stands up straight with a grin on his face as he licks the bloody blade. Andrews goes for his gun but it's not there! Damn, he has left it on the table in the break room.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Yeah, I knew I shoulda brought my gun, but that would have been some BAD roleplaying.  Nice "Clue" weapon pic, Gomez )

"*CED* Christ!!!", yells Andrews at the top of his nicotine stained lungs.

(OOC- And now, watch as Andrews demonstrates the most important skill a CoC character can possibly have...)

He slams the door (if any), quickly looking for a lock or a barracade, and using it if there is one.  He bolts down the hall and to the break room, to his awaiting firearm and partner. "BROWN!!!"

(OOC-  Run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run!!!  )


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Ammendment:  Andrews will not reach into the room to close the door if it opens into the room.  If that's the case, he will go straight to Plan B: run!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

ooc: Does Solomon wake up at the sound of his partner shouting?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Does Solomon wake up at the sound of his partner shouting?



(OOC- Please note:  I am not shouting, I'm SCREAMING!!!  hehe)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

OOC: Listen check needed to awaken (DC 15). Roll (7)+8=15!


 Brown wakes up on the couch in the break room. His shoulder throbs with dull pain. Looking around he doesn't see anyone but he spots Andrew's pistol on a small side table by a chair. _Wait a minute!_ He thinks. _Did he hear something?_

*******

 Andrews sprints down hallway and into the breakroom. Brown is sitting up on the couch and he looks like he trying to clear the cobwebs out of his head. 

OOC: Andrews has a standard action left as he enters the breakroom. And then Brown can act.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

"He's in the building!" yells Andrews as he scrambles to pick up his gun, "Shoot him!!"  Andrews lunges for his gun and turns around to face the hallway, ready to shoot.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

Solomon shakes his head and sptings off the couch: he allows himself a quiet "argh" as he reaches for his gun. Solomon can only think of one "he" that Andrews would tell him to shoot on sight, he drops into a crouch, raising his gun.  "Where is he?" he hisses urgently.  

ooc:  where are the exits, what's in the room, etc.  What kind of action does Solomon have this round?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc:  where are the exits, what's in the room, etc.  What kind of action does Solomon have this round?




OOC: There is just one exit, the doorway to the hall. There is one large (3 foot by 4 foot) window.There are three chairs, a sofa, a card table, and a small fridge in the room.  Solomon has his full action this round.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- Well then I go to the fridge, cause damn I need a beer!  JK....FYI, I'm out for the evening....don't get too crazy.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 20, 2005)

"I am right here." says the tall Indian with a chuckle as he steps into the room. A large bloody knife in his right hand.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 20, 2005)

(OOC- OK, last post....really.)

**BLAM!!  BLAM!!  BLAM!!**

In a breech  of law enforcement protocol brought on by seeing an officer twice his size and half his age being killed and scalped, Andrews attempts to blow the knife wielding killer away.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

ooc: well, before he showed up I was think of pushing something like a soda machine in front of the door   Since laughing boy has now shown his face:

Solomon figures no IA squad on earth would question what he does next.  He raises his gun and fires rapidly at the psycho.  

(ooc: multifire attack. Assuming point blank range, 2 shots at +3, total, each)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

(OOC- Despite my over dramatized gunfire noises, I would only like to fire one shot.  Actually hitting is important at this phase.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

(Very OOC- Hey Maerdwyn, good to see you on groovygamers.com .  So you know what this means, Gomez...I think you'll find some good, serious, regular posting players on there.  Honestly, THIS is the only ENWorld game that I'm in that is going strong, or not on the total verge of collapse.  Also, their forums are set up for a lot more GM control (i.e. multiple threads for players, each GM gets their own forums with sub-game threads).  And just like on ENWorld, "Big" Brother Shatterstone is watching you.  Hi BS!)

(OOC PS-Sorry for the chatter, CoC combat makes me nervous!!    )


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Brown and Andrews open up on the Indian in the door way. (Brown (16)+3=19 Hit!, (9)+3=12 Miss. Damage (1+2)+1=4, and Andrews (17)+5=22 Hit! Damage (6+8)+=14) Browns first shot just grazes the man's forarm and the other goes wide to the left. Andrew lines up his pistol and hits the man straight in the chest. 

The Indian comes in low and stabs Brown in the arm (5 points of damage) and kicks Andrews in the leg (4 points of damage.) His speed and movement is cat-like. 


Brown H.P. 26 - 20 = 6
Andrews H.P. 32 - 5 = 27
Indian has taken 18 points of damage.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Solomon decides not to panic, then waffles a bit. _I'm going down, no doubt about it. Can't leave Andrews here, though, the bastard will kill him, too_. "Get out of here, Andrews!"

ooc: Bit of a hedge here for a couple seconds, as I had a question, Gomez. Are Attacks of Opportunity in effect? That is, is Solomon trying to move away and then fire going to get him killed by an AoO?


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrews takes Brown's statement under advisement.  Fortunately for his partner, he's not about to let him martyr himself.  Andrews takes a step back and towards Brown and fires another shot. *BLAM*!!

(OOC- 5 foot step diagonally (?) towards Brown, but not in his line of fire.  One shot from the pistol.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: Bit of a hedge here for a couple seconds, as I had a question, Gomez. Are Attacks of Opportunity in effect? That is, is Solomon trying to move away and then fire going to get him killed by an AoO?




OOC: There are no Attacks of Opportunity in CoC d20!    But if you enter a area threatened by a foe you must stop immediately. You cannot move more than 5 feet through a threatened area per round. To leave a threatened area, you can withdraw a a full round action, moving up to double your speed directly away from your opponent. Alternatively you can take a 5 foot step to leave a threatened area. Any character or opponent who is not flat footed threatens the area around himself 5 feet in each direction.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

(OOC- Well let's make it 10 feet if I can, seme as above.  I'm not feeling suicidal here, just desperate.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Solomon groans when he sees his partner sticking around, but is thankful for it, despite himself.  _All right, one more go, and then, gotta get away_.  _*CED*!_ 

He moves away from the indian and towards the door, if possible, and then turns and unloads with his gun again, praying (quite literally) for a better result.  

ooc:  5' step away from the killer, hopefully moving out beyond Andrews, or at least so that we can't both be attacked in melee at the same time, then a multishot attack again.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Soloman side steps to the left while he quickly fires twice at the Indian. ((14)+3=17 Hit!, (5)+3=8 Miss. Damage (6+4)+1=11) One shot hit the window and the second hits the man in the right thigh. 

 Andrews backs away from the knife weilding murderer and takes another well aimed shot  with his pistol. ((15)+7=22, Hit! Damage (8+3)=11) The shoot catches the Indian right in the left temple leaving a ragged whole in his forehead.  

 The shot to the head causes the Indian to stand there for a second with a blank look on his face. He then looks at Andews and winks. Bursting into action he spins around and plants the bowie knife hilt deep into Solomon's stomach. (Rolled a Nat. 20 to hit and a Nat. 20 to crit!!  Damage (3+1)+4=8) The Indian with gray matter leaking from hole in his head pulls the blade out of Soloman and turns to Andrews and gives him a bloody smile. Solomon slumps to the floor like a rag doll. 


Brown H.P. 26 - 28 = -2 and bleeding! 
Andrews H.P. 32 - 5 = 27
The Indian has taken 40 points of damage.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Solomon falls to the floor, trying to get his last words out, "Get out of here Andr---"

ooc: but his last thought (for now [see there, that's optimism, right there,  ]) is _"Isn't that -2 and bleeding?"_ (he was a at 6hp last round and took 8 this round.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon falls to the floor, trying to get his last words out, "Get out of here Andr---"
> 
> ooc: but his last thought (for now) is _"Isn't that -2 and bleeding?"_  (he was a at 6hp last round and took 8 this round.)




OOC: Corrected!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrews stands there in disbelief as he watches his partner crumple to the floor.  Slowed and stunned, he makes a half witted attempt to back up and pumps another round into the maniacal Indian automoton.  *BLAM*!!

(OOC- 5 foot step towards the door [and away from zombie boy], and shooting one more round.  Geez Maerdwyn, you could use a vacation!)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> ( Geez Maerdwyn, you could use a vacation!)




ooc: yep. Saw the damage from last round and thought - "_okay, I can take anything but a crit - one more round and then Solomon is making himself scarce!"_ Deserved what I got_  _


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrews backs up to the doorway, takes a slow aim, and fires! ((20)+7=27 Hit!!, Confirms Crit with (18)+7=25!!! Damage (4+2+7+5+8+7)+1=34!!!!) The bullet hits the man right in the middle of his torso. Andrews can hear the crack of the man's spine. The Indian's eyes roll up in his head and he drops like a ton of bricks. 


Brown did not stablize this round. H.P. 26 - 28 = -3 and bleeding! 
Andrews H.P. 32 - 5 = 27
The Indian has taken 74 points of damage. He is down for the count!

OOC: Here I was thinking that I had a TPK on my hands and you pull a crit out of your pocket! Lucky devil!


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

Solomon bleeds.

ooc: but he cheering on the inside!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrews stands over the body of the Indian with his pistol in a 45 degree angle from his body like something out of a Quentin Tarrentino movie.  With a slightly curled lip, he squeezed one last round into the chest of the thing that was once a man that is lying motionless on the floor.

He turns around, and rips off his jacket, pulling his cell out of his pocket.  He drops to Brown's side and balls up the jacket, putting his full weight on the gouge in his torso.  "SOLOMON!!  Damnit, wake up Solomon!!!",  he yells as he franticly dials 911 with his other hand.

(OOC- Heal +1)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 21, 2005)

Andrews frantically tries to stop the bleeding ((14)+1=15 Success!). Solomon's eyes flicker open. 


Since Andrews stopped to put another bullet into the bad guy you get to bleed for one more round before he can give you aid!    Solomon is at -4 h.p. but stabilized. I am going to say you can talk but weakly! 

Soon after the 911 call an ambulance and two police cruisers show up at the station.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

(OOC- Yeah, I saw that, but I really couldn't help myself.  Not only for the drama, but I REALLY didn't want that guy getting up again.  Wow that was so horror movie cliche', he ignores me and goes after....how did Solomon say he likes his coffee? {expecting the smack down for that one})


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

"Solomon....Solomon, can you hear me?",  says Andrews as he hears the vehicles pulling up.  At this point, he doesn't really care about what happenned, he's only concerned that nothing without a badge and a stretcher comes down that hall again.  "C'mon partner, stay with me now.  The cavalry's on it's way, and we got him, kid.  We got him.",  he says as he presses hard on his wounds to stop the blood.  The reinforcements arrive to find Andrews kneeling over Brown, his gun on the floor next to him.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 21, 2005)

"Damn...What happened?"  Solomon coughs up some blood. "'Djou get him?  Good for you. Hey...didn't you promise me some paper work, Andrews?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 21, 2005)

"Yeah," says Andrews, "I think you're done with the field work for the moment.  We'll get you your laptop by this afternoon, kid.  Don't worry."  As the paramedics arrive and strap him in, he says, "So how do you like your first week in the FBI?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

The ambulance takes Agent Brown away and as Andrews tries to sort things out at the police station more State troopers and Reservation police arrive by the minute. Sheriff Colorados walks in and he looks pretty upset after finding out that three of the reservation police who were at the station have been killed and scalped. He comes up to Andrews. "How is Agent Brown?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 22, 2005)

ooc: anybody whose skin I can jump into while Solomon is on the mend (be it Colorados or someone else more peripherally involved), or should I just hold tight for a while. Either is fine with me


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

"He's lost a lot of blood," says Andrews, "but he'll make it.  Look, I'm sorry about your men.  We didn't hear a thing all night until this happened.  Any idea of who he was or how he got in?"  Andrews looks around the station for clues.  "Speaking if which, where's the evidence being stored?  We need status, immediately.", Andrews says, realizing that the security of this hardened peanut stand was hardly adequate to hold the sole evidence of a 9 state killing spree.  He had thought to check on it earlier, but wasn't about to leave Brown bleeding on the floor.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> ooc: anybody whose skin I can jump into while Solomon is on the mend (be it Colorados or someone else more peripherally involved), or should I just hold tight for a while. Either is fine with me




OOC: Hold tight. This case is just about wrapped up. Solomon will still get a chance to participate.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

(OOC- I should hope so....we've got more posts than both of the other two threads put together!!  Geek points for us!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

Checking on the sphere, you find it still locked up in the secure evidence room. You and the Sheriff then take a look at the vic. "Damnation! That's Emanual Santana." he looks at Andrews. "I cannot believe that he was responsible for all this."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

"I hope this is more of a relief than not, Sheriff," Andrews starts to say, "but he seemed to be in some sort of combative psychosis.  To be cliché, like PCP, but much more controlled."   As he lights a cigarette right in the station house without a care, he says, "While I feel for his family, I'm pretty damn sure that man, whoever he was, was not himself when I put 7 bullets in him." 

Andrews waits for forensics, and makes another call to DC to update them.  He reports on Brown's status, and tells them that he'll call his family himself after he talks to Solomon again.  He also presses again for this evidence to be moved.  ".....that's right, some guy just waltzed on in here and took out three big *CED*ing res cops.  ....Yeah, a knife.  ....Yeah, I'm *CED*ing serious, my partner just got flown out on a *CED*ing medivac with some little paramedic chick holding his *CED*ing guts in for him!  You get on the horn to somebody in the DOJ, wake them the *CED* up if you have to, and get this *CED*ing thing out of here now!",  is the better side of another classic Agent Richard Andrews phone conversation held away from prying ears.  Andrews phones the hospital to see if Brown has arrived yet.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

The Sheriff says. "Well I can understand him being a good fighter. He was U.S. Army Special Forces in Vietnam. He deserted in 1971 while on leave to attend his mother's funeral. Now off the record, I know that some Apache who where sympathetic to his flight help hide him up in the mountains for the past 30 years. But he never caused any trouble. He was a gentle hermit up in the back country."

Forensics and the County Coroner show up. Right after sunrise, the scene has been pretty much picked over. The place is a packed with police, state troopers, and support services. The press shows up and several TV crews film the scene from across the street. 

Agent Brown has been Careflighted to Phoenix Memorial Hospital where  he had surgery early this morning. He is in the ICU and in stable condition.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

"Alright, Sheriff," says Andrews, "one last favor before I collapse from exhaustion.  I wanna see where this guy lived.  I'm guessing that you do too.  How far is it?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

"I am not sure where he lived. I will make some inquires and see if I can fine out. Why don't you go back to your hotel and get some sleep. You look terrible." he says with a smile.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

Solomon wakes up in a hospital bed with a cute blonde nurse taking his vital signs. "Mr. Brown. Your in the ICU of Phoenix Memorial Hospital, your surgery is over and you did just fine." she says with a smile. Your throat is sore and your lips are dry. She gives you some ice cubes to chew on. "It will be a while before you can drink anything." she says "We don't want you to get sick and throw up." Amazingly enough you feel no pain.  

OOC: I am going to rule that you are at 1 hit point after your surgery. You are at -2 to all rolls because of the pain killers in your system.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

_Yeah, no kidding_, thinks Andrews as he thanks Colorados for his help and bums a ride form a Trooper back to his motel.  After the fifth or sixth cigarette, Andrews is ready to lie down and get some rest.  He turns off the news that he'd been watching about the incident, taking in what all the media had blown this up to be.  As he lies on the bed staring at the ceiling, he tries to make sense of what has happened on I-70.  _What the hell is that thing,_ he thinks  _and how does it drive people crazy?  Is it linked to the meteor?  If so, how did it make it's way from WV to here?  And God damn it, who's been contacting us?!?_ 

Andrews gets up and shoves a chair in front of the double locked door, checks the closet and bathroom, and lies down to get some sleep, his pistol on the closest nightstand with the safety off.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 22, 2005)

Andrews wakes up and looks at the clock on the nightstand. It says 1:48. From the light shining through the crack in the curtains it must be the afternoon. You had fallen asleep about 8:00 this morning.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 22, 2005)

He gets a shower and calls over to the hospital, asking for Brown's condition, and asks to be called when he is conscious and can speak.  He drives back into Phoenix to the Bureau office.  He begins rebuilding the files from there.  He makes calls to forensics and the coroners to have files sent over from the cave, and the station house incidents.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 22, 2005)

Solomon tries to speak, then thinks better of it when the slurred speech of post-surgical anesthesia is the only this that issue forth. _Thank god for morphine, or whatever it is they've got me full of_, he thinks.   He lets a nod of thanks suffice. With his good arm, he makes a gesture that says some combination of "Where am I", "What time is it" and "How long till I can go?" He keeps his attention on the nurse as long as she's here, responding to any medical questions she has as best he can.  He asks as much as he can about what happened, etc. and thanks her when she goes.  He then briefly examines the repair work done on him, and quickly his mind goes back to Tall, Dark, and Deadly. _What the hell was he on?  Andrews got him full in the chest, and then again in the head, and he still had enough to drop me_...  He flips on the hospital room's TV to see what the news is saying about everything.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrews talks to a nurse at the hospital. Brown is out of surgery and is doing fine. He is stable and in the ICU. Andrews arrives at the Bureau office in Phoenix and starts to look over the files of the case. Forensics has identified the bloody fingerprint found on one of the bones in the cave as Emanuel Santana's. Looking over his file, you find pretty much the same thing that Sheriff Colorados told you about him. Though it also mentions that Santana's desertion was considered a threat to national security because he was on detached duty to the CIA's operation PHOENIX  in South Vietnam.
 The coroner’s report is not in yet. They say that there is a backlog of autopsies but they should have it done by this evening.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

Televison news reports tell of the three tribal policemen killed at the station and that the killer was also shot and killed. There has been no official anouncement yet but the press is saying that the Emanuel Santana was the Highway 70 killer.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The coroner’s report is not in yet. They say that there is a backlog of autopsies but they should have it done by this evening.



Andrews is hardly surprised.  He calls forensics and orders a reexamination of previous evidence, trying to match it to Santana.  Bodies, abandoned cars, etc., it's a lot of work for them, but it's good to be the FBI.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrews also starts digging for the reports on the manhunt for Santana in the 70's.  Domestic only, Andrews knows that digging _too_ deep on this one may be a bad idea.  He'll have to warn Brown.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Also, on a hunch, Andrews starts looking for military records on Braverman.  _Santana's been here for years.  A guy like that wouldn't risk moving much.  How the hell did he get invloved in this"_, he thinks


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

Agent Solomon Brown [sblock] A vase with some flowers is brought into your room by the nurse. She hands you the small card that came with it. It is addresses _S. Brown_. Opening it you read the following. 

March 2nd, 2004 - Dr. Brenton Clark found disemboweled in his Nashville apartment. 

April 28th, 2004 - David Charles found disemboweled in his Houston hotel room. 

Time is running out. 

-a friend[/sblock]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

See re-edit of post below.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

(OOC- I'm kinda busy too, I'll wait for ya for now, Gomez has enough to go on for now.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrews isn't one to panic over some coincidence, but this is not an ordinary case.  He jumps back inot the rental car and heads over to the coroner's office, and asks for the doctor in charge of the Santana investigation.  _Now we'll see if Solomon's delerious or not_, he thinks.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrews drives quickly over to the Coroner's Office. The secretary checks his ID and then says. "Dr. Gutierrez is performing the autopsy now. He is in Autopsy Room #3 just down the hall. You can go in if you wish."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Andrews thanks the secretary, and makes his way down the hall.  Paranoid as all hell at this point, he unlatches the holster to his pistol and releases the safety.  He approaches examination room #3, and looks for Dr. Gutierrez.  If there's no windows, he slowly knocks, or opens the door if appropriate.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

As he's walking down the hall, Andrews reaches into his left pocket and calls Brown on his cel.  _This isn't a real hospital, right?_. he thinks.  "Hey Brown, how you feeling?  Well, I'm down here at the morgue, and I'm rounding the corner now to talk to Gutierrez.  I just want to put your mind at ease.  And hey, we need to talk about Santana's background before we go jumping into....", Andrews says, trying to keep him on the phone until he sights the doctor.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

*Solomon's call to Andrews, redone*

Solomon gets Andrews on the cell phone as fast as he can. "Andrews, I got a note from our mysterious informant, along with some flowers." He reads the note to Andrews:



> March 2nd, 2004 - Dr. Brenton Clark found disemboweled in his Nashville apartment.
> 
> April 28th, 2004 - David Charles found disemboweled in his Houston hotel room.
> 
> ...




"Now I don't have my laptop here, but I think Brenton Clark was the coroner or pathologist that autopsied our pal Mack Tooley after he shot himself. Right afterwards, the guy quits and moves to Nashville - where he is disemboweled and our murders start happening again there. 

"After Elijah Jackson transitions the murder spree to New Orleans, David Charles shoots him. He then somehow ends up dead and disemboweled in Houston a couple weeks later, right where our murders start up again with the Bravermans.

"That's too many coincidences for me. Somehow when one of the suspects dies, whoever killed them or otherwise had close contact with them after death goes nutso, too. So unless you're suddenly getting the urge to eat someone's liver with fava beans and a nice chianti - we've got to check out everyone who been in contact with that body since you dropped it."

Edit - sorry just got back in. This is what Solomon would have said if I'd had more time to type. Okay, back to the present.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

Solomon continues to talk to Andrews on the phone. "Feeling okay.  All the clear fluids I can drink.  Never had so much flat ginger ale in my life.  You see the doc yet?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC: Yes your right, they would not let a cell phone into a ICU. So Solomon is using a regular telephone.    

 Andrews opens the door and goes into the room as no one answers his knock. There appears to be a small prep area with several sinks and places for scubs, gloves, surgical applances, and such. A blue curtain divides the room and you can see movement on the other side. It looks like someone standing over a table.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

(OOC- I HAVE met Gutierrez before, I'm assuming the person in her looks like him?)

After a brief second knock, with his cel still in his left hand, Andrews opens the door saying, "Dr. Gutierrez, Agent Andrews here, I'd like a second of your time.  It's about the Santana case."  He stands in the doorway with the door slightly ajar, waiting for him to turn around.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

OOC: The person over the table is on the other side of the curtain. The curtain is not totally opaque and you can see shadows from the other side. Basically the curtain divides the room in half with the curtain opposite from the doorway.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: The person over the table is on the other side of the curtain. The curtain is not totally opaque and you can see shadows from the other side. Basically the curtain divides the room in half with the curtain opposite from the doorway.



Andrews calls out as before.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

No response.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

Creepy.  "Dr. Gutierrez, or whoever you are behind the curtain," Andrews says from the doorway, his voice becoming stern and raised, "this is Agent Andrews, F.B.I.  Please open the curtains and show yourself."  Andrews now has his hand on his gun.  If someone a week ago, had told him that he'd be in this state of mind, or position, he'd have cussed them out and told them they were crazy.  Now he's wondering who's the crazy one as he stands there in the doorway with one hand under his jacket, and the other holding onto his cel with his partner like a kid with a security blanket.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 25, 2005)

(OOC- How far away am I from the front desk or other people that I saw on my way in?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 25, 2005)

"What's going on?!"  Solomon hisses, the worry plain, and amplified by that which he feels coming throught on the other end of the line.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 25, 2005)

Still no response. The figure still seems to be standing over the table and there is movement. The front desk is down the hall and around a corner about 80 feet away.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"Brown, call the police, tell them to send a car by." says Andrews, "I'm going to call for security."  He hangs up with Brown.  Andrews pulls out his pistol and dials the front desk.  "This is Agent Andrews.  I need security at examination room #3."  He watches and waits.

(OOC- We have now reached the point in the game where I can't even wipe my own butt by myself.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown calls whichever law enforcement agency is physiclaly closest to his partner's location and tells them that agent Andrews has requested backup in exam room #3 of the coroner's office.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC- We have now reached the point in the game where I can't even wipe my own butt by myself.)[/QUOTE]

OOC: I think that is Brown's problem at the moment!


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

There is a phone right there in the room by the door. Andrews calls the front desk and then watches. After a few moments the figure standing by the table slumps down and disappears from view. You hear a heavy thud as if something heavy has hit the floor. Next, Andrews _thinks_ he sees a figure rise up from the table. 
 Two security guards run up to the examination room. "What is going on?" says one of them to Andrews.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

OOC: I think that is Brown's problem at the moment!  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown calls 911 from his room in the ICU. After a few moments of trying to make the operator understand what is going on. She says that she will dispach some police to the Coroners.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC-  Aaaaahhhh...changing my mind.)

"That examiner has just collapsed, could you please check it out?",  he says, hand just inside his jacket.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Andrews speed dial's Phoenix Bureau HQ, quietly saying, "Hobbson, we have a situation at the coroners, examination room #3.  I need immediate backup."  He watches to see what security does.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

The security guards look at you and one says "Sure!" (OOC: yes the do have pistols) They step up and pull the curtain open. Sitting on the examination table is Dr. Gutierrez. He looks disorientated and appears to be trying to say something. He has a small amount of blood on his white lab coat. On the floor next to the table is Santana's naked corpse.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"What the...." says Andrews, "Guards, I've only been here for a minute.  Make sure no one's hiding or got out of here.  The Feds are on the way.  And call a doctor for Gutierrez, please."  Andrews avoids Santana's corpse, and walks around next to Gutierrez saying, "Doctor, what happened?"  Andrews looks or any signs of trauma on wither of them.

(OOC- Do I need a Diplomacy roll?  I know I'm bossing these guys around like it's my job.)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

Dr. Gutierrez looks up and his eyes seem to finally focus on you. "I....I.... don’t know. I was starting the autopsy and I just blacked out. Did I fall?" He reaches up to feel his forehead. 

The security guards look around the room and find no one else. "Frank, go check out the rest of the building. I will stay here with Dr. Gutierrez." Says one of the guards to the other.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"No, Doctor," says Andrews, "it was....something else."  He steps back and says, "If you coud, Doctor, please take your coat off and hang it up over here."  He looks at Gutierez and Santana, trying to see if there are any bleeding wounds (assuming that Santana isn't a total mess).  "Why don't you sit back down, doc.  Somebody needs to have a look at you."  The Doctor is now considered in Andrews custody until further notice.

Andrews calls forensics.  "Yeah, it's me again....", and the such.  He calls Hobbson, and calls off the backup, but asks to talk to him when he has a chance.  He needs a quiet and thurough medical examination done on Gutierrez.  Shouldn't be too hard.  

Once forensics is finished, and the jacket is inspected, Andrews does whatever is within his power to have Santana's body quarentined.  Very quietly, he will also be putting a man on Dr. Gutierrez in the future.

He calls Brown, "We need to talk.  Not here.  I'll be over when this is all cleaned up."  His voice is starting to shake at times, sounding a bit unsure of himself.

(OOC- Careful search of the room and Santana, not touching him directly. Search +13)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Brown says, somewhat unnecessarily, "I'll be here."


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

When you ask Dr. Dr. Gutierrez to take off his coat he refuses. "I am all right really. Just a little dizzy that is all. Give me a couple of minutes and I will be fine."

Looking down at Santana, Andrews sees that he has an open foot long cut across his belly. Also there is a scalpel with blood on the blade in his right hand.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"I'm sorry, Doctor" says Andrews, "but that wasn't a request."  Andrews steps back towards the door to see if he complies.  At this point, he's ready to arrest him for his own safety (or tampering with Federal evidence if anyone asks).  "I need your full cooperation here, Doctor.  Otherwise, we can do this downtown."  And nobody's touching that body, including covering it up, until forensics shows.  Is there any other blood in the room?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

"I am sorry. You’re right of coarse. It's just that I am still a bit dizzy." At that the doctor sways on his feet. The security guard steps up and grabs his arm to steady him. Suddenly with a blur of motion, Dr. Gutierrez grabs a knife off the autopsy table and stabs it into the guard’s chest right where the man's heart would be. The guard screams and falls backward. The doctor pulls the knife out of the man's chest sending a spray of blood on the floor. He then turns to look at Andrews with a smile as he licks the blood off the blade.


OOC: WOW! I am almost giddy with the number of possible weapons in an autopsy room!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

"*CED*!!!", Andrews yells in an overwhelming wave of de ja vous.  He backs up towards the door.  *BLAM, BLAM, BLAM!!!*

(OOC- Just one shot.)
(OOCII- You just turn around and pick up something good...I'm still firing.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 26, 2005)

Solomon waits in his hospital room, knowing his partner will arrive soon or call with an update, and that a phone call will only interrupt him while he talks with the doctor. _Besides backup will be there in a few minutes. Everything is fine, I'm sure_.

ooc: Gak! - I hope Santana was that tough only because he'd been a special forces vet,

editops, typo.  oh well, Solomon is still loopy from the morphine drip


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC- I thought you were in ICU?  Don't feel bad, I'll be joining you soon.  Otherwise, well, I'm already in the morgue!  )


----------



## Gomez (Apr 26, 2005)

Andrews draws his pistol and fires. ((20)+7=27 Hit!!, (19)+7=26!! confirms Crit!!!, Damage (3+9+2)+1=15). The shot slams into the doctor's chest. The doctor shakes it off like dog getting hit in the nose. With a snarl, the doctor charges in and tackles Andrews. Knocking them both to the floor.  

OOC: I cannot believe your luck again with another crit. I made a mistake on the damage of your pistol last time. I have the correct data for this fight though!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC- Wow, and how little it did to save my ass.  I'm not too sure of the rules for using a pistol while grappling, but.........)

Andrews flips over and with his left, makes a desperate grab for the Gutierrez's wrist that's holding the scalpel.  More importantly, he puts the muzzle of his gun underneath his jaw and pulls the trigger as fast as he can.

(OOC- Multifire)
(OOCII- So, Brown, how's the food at the hospital?  You can regift those flowers, I'll never know the difference.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 26, 2005)

(OOC- In memorium to my favorite Delta Green GM, who is no longer with us......

"I shoot him in the face."

Ian McMurtry 1975-2002, miss you man.

And now, back to the mind-numbing horror.....)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2005)

Andrews fires his pistol as fast as he can at the man on top of him. ((7)-1=6 Miss, (8)-1=7 Miss) But both shots go wild as you both wrestle on the floor. 

The doctor grabs your arms and pins you to the ground. His leering face looks down at yours and his neck begins to distend and swell. His mouth opens wide and a feeling of horror overwhelms you as you see several long thin black tentacles extend out of his throat above your face. One of the whip-like feelers darts out and just misses your cheek as you violently try and evade its touch. (OOC: Sanity Check (99) Failed, Sanity loss (5))


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

Andrews flails violently, trying to get away from what used to be Gutierrez. Panicking, squirming, his animal instincts take over as he tries to get away.

(OOC- Escape grapple!  Run, run, run, run, run, run, run, run,!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 27, 2005)

With strength fueled by fear, Andrews breaks free of the _thing's_ grasp and stands up. The body of Dr. Gutierrez stands as well. His head is cocked back and mouth wide open. Sticking out of his mouth is a black slug like thing about the size of a small cat. It has several thin black tentacles that wave the air as if searching for something. One touches Andrews' shoulder and pain like a wasp sting races down your arm numbing it. (Failed Fort Save. Lose 4 points of Dex.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

"Aarrgghh", screams Andrews, wincing in pain.  Almost numbed with pain and disbelief, Andrews manages to get up to his feet.  He staggers for the door, and like a coed at a gang rape, screams, "Somebody help me!!" 

Raising his arm limply, he squeezes off more shots from his pistol.

(OOC-Can I do it all?  Feel free to embellish.)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 27, 2005)

(OOC-  So....Maerdwyn.  Sorry you're missing out on all the fun.   So for my next character,  I'm thinking a computer hacker spiritualist who had dual scholarships from college in Greco-Roman wrestling, and the 100 meter dash.  Gotta love CoC!!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews backs away from the _thing_ blasting away as he does so. ((18)+3=21 Hit, (2)+3=5 Miss, Damage (7)+1=8) Blood and flesh erupt from a hole blown through its arm. He keeps on coming. 

 The body of Dr. Gutierrez continues to advance towards you like he was walking in the park. All expect for the black obscenity that is sticking out of his mouth. Thin tendrils wave in the air hungrily searching. Another one brushes long Andrews jaw. It feels like several dentists are drilling deeply into all of his teeth. (Made Fort save!!) Andrews tries to keep from blacking out from the pain. It takes all he can to keep standing up.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews digs deep into his memory, back to his rookie training.  He remembers the sweatsuits, the obstacle courses, the firing range drills.  He looks in front of him at the slithering mass that is coming at him, and imagines it as a moving paper target there for him to simply cut to ribbons with his pistol.  It is all that he can do to keep hold of his sanity.

(OOC- Multifire, back up.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Solomon calls Hobbson. "Agent Hobbson, has Andrews gotten in touch with you?  He had me call for backup, then said he was coinging to meet me - I haven't heard anything since, and he's not answering his cell - I can't check on much from this end: is backup on scene yet?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Backing up and firing, Andrews sights in on the black mass in front of him and fires. ((15)+4=19 Hit!, (20)+4=24 Hit!!, confirms Crit with a (12)+4=16, Damage (10)+1=11 and (4+8+5)+1=18) The first bullet catches Dr. Gutierrez squarely in the throat and the next hits the black slug-like thing like a hammer. 

The doctor totters and falls face forwards on to the floor.


OOC:


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> Solomon calls Hobbson. "Agent Hobbson, has Andrews gotten in touch with you?  He had me call for backup, then said he was coinging to meet me - I haven't heard anything since, and he's not answering his cell - I can't check on much from this end: is backup on scene yet?"




"Andrews called about a minute ago canceling the need for back up. I am going to go down there myself to see what’s going on." says Hobbson.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews empties his clip into the thing on the floor.  He slams the door shut, and gets on the telephone to the biggest fish he can think of.  "I have a biological emergency here.  I need immediate quarantine of the Phoenix City Morgue.  The Route 70 perpetrator has infected the coroner.  This is an emergency!". Andrews yells into  the phone as he looks at the thing on the floor.  Not even sure of what he is doing.  He gets up and inspects the lock on the door and looks for other exits to this room.  He's not letting anyone short of Hobbson, or a Federal Biohazard Team into this room.  

He calls Brown, his voice is shakey as hell, and he's not telling him anything over the phone, "Brown, do whatever you can to get ahold of that professor in West Virginia.  I may be tied up for a bit.  We'll talk soon."  he says before hanging up abruptly.  "Yeah, I'll be alright." is all he says to any inquiries.

Standing there, staring at the thing on the floor, he locks the doors and sparks up.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC- Now comes the hard part.  Gomez, despite my recent qualificaitons as a "death dealing crit machine", are there any insights you can give into Andrews highly bureaucratic mind as to WTF to do, and who, and who not to talk to in this situation?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews pumps two more shots into the corpse on the floor and then makes his phone calls. The other security guard and some policemen comes up and pounds on the door. "What the *CED* is going on in there? Open the door!"

OOC: As for what to do with the thing, it is up to you. But treating it as a chemical/bio hazard seems to be a pretty good idea to you.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

"WTF," Brown murmurs as he gets off the phone.  _Okay - sounds like he thought someone was listening in.  Better do what he says until he tells me what the CED is going on_.  He phones UWV and tries everything he can think of to get private ohne number (be it cell, home, or whatever) of the the professor who wrote up the meteor article (ooc: Davies?).  He plays the FBI card first, giving a number where the secretary can check on his credentials at Quantico, if necessary.  He keeps it cordial, nonthreatening, and businesslike, mkaing it clear that the professor is not a suspect in anything, but may have information that is relevant to a very important case.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews shouts through the door, "Officer, my name is Agent Richard Andrews, F.B.I.  Now listen carefully.  We have a biochemical emergency on our hands, and I need for you to assist the team when they arrive.  Please follow protocol and block off the area immediately."  His business card slides under the door, and for the first time in 3 years, thanks God for all of the Dept. of Homeland Security's overblown training.

His mind is racing.  _Who am I going to tell?  What are they going to do with me?  I've been exposed!_   He stares at the body, not daring to cover it.

(OOC- Andrews is very "inside the beltway" in DC terms.  What does he think of Hobbson, and his position?  Or anyone else in the Bureau and other agencies for that matter?  Any more insight before he gets shoved in a biotank and probed?)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC-OOPS!!)

Andrews puts his burning cigarette backwards on a table and kneels down to check the condition of the stabbed security officer.

(OOC- Heal check?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Brown calls the University of West Virginia again and convinces the secretary to give him Dr. Davies personal cell phone number. (Intimidate (20)+9=29   ) Brown calls the number.

 "Hello?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC- That's one hell of a d20 you're using, Gomez!!  I'm not complaining, that is until the cephlepods start hitting with it!)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

After Andrews deals with the police at the door, he suddenly remembers the wounded security guard. Turning to help the man, Andrews is frozen in his tracks when he sees the black slug-thing slowly pulling itself across the floor towards the security guard.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- That's one hell of a d20 you're using, Gomez!!  I'm not complaining, that is until the cephlepods start hitting with it!)




OOC: Thank ENWorld, I using their die roller!


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews calmly checks his amunition and proceeds to unload a clip into the root area of the creature.  He reloads and looks around the room for any recognizable chemicals he can use to burn or freeze this thing out of existance.  He keeps his distance.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Andrews pistol is empty so he slams in a new clip and unloads 8 shots into the creature. It twists and turns under the punishment and finally stops moving. Looking around he finds a gallon jug of beach and pours it over the thing. It begins to shrivel and smoke. 

 From outside the door, you hear someone shout. "Whats going on in there! Are you ok?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Brown calls the University of West Virginia again and convinces the secretary to give him Dr. Davies personal cell phone number. (Intimidate (20)+9=29  ) Brown calls the number.
> 
> "Hello?"




"Hello, Dr. Davies?  I'm very sorry to bother you while you are away from the university. This is Special Agent* Solomon Brown, with the FBI.  Your secretary was kind enough to give me you number.  I was hoping that you might be able help out for a few minutes with a case that my partner and I are working on.  Let me assure that this call is for research purposes only - but your work may give us a better understanding of what we are dealing with."  Assuming the doctor does not hang up on him, Solomon says. "Thank you, Dr. Davies.  A few months ago, you wrote an article that appeared in _Science_, regarding an unexpected meteor shower that appeared in the skies over West Virginia.  I was hoping you could talk to me a bit more about this shower, especially anything that didn't make it into the article or that you have learned since."  Solomon allows the doctor to answer fully (and may ask follow up questions after, depending on how the man answers).


*ooc: is that the title he should be using?  If not, he uses the correct one.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

"I had to get the lid off this jar of antivenom," Andrews lies, "everything's under control."

(OOC-Bluff +9, not that I care what he thinks)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "Hello, Dr. Davies?  I'm very sorry to bother you while you are away from the university. This is Special Agent* Solomon Brown, with the FBI.
> 
> *ooc: is that the title he should be using?  If not, he uses the correct one.




OOC: That is the correct title!  

"Well Agent Brown. I don't know if I could add anything more to the article that you are referring too. I believe that the shower was caused by the debris from an undocumented comet. Is there something specific that you’re interested in knowing about the meteor shower?"


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> "I had to get the lid off this jar of antivenom," Andrews lies, "everything's under control."
> 
> (OOC-Bluff +9, not that I care what he thinks)





After a few minutes. Hobbson comes to the door. "Andrews! Whats going on? What is the situation?"


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

"We have a biological outbreak, sir.  We really need to keep the lid on this."  says Andrews, "I need two bodies to be completely quarentined.  One is Santana, the other, I'm afraid, is Dr. Gutierrez.  I don't think I've been infected, but I've been exposed.  I want a bio team out here with top security clearance.  For now, I think that it's best if I wait in here in self-confinement until the experts tell us what's going on."   Andrews does his best to remain professional.  Underneath the surface, his entire world has been shattered.  _Who do I trust, Hobbson, the bio team?  Should I just put this gun in my mouth and let them decide?_, he thinks, his mind racing like a rat.  "And sir, could you please check the status of the evidence at the Reservation?  If you haven't heard yet, I've requested some top brass in DC helps us get that under heavy security, ASAP.", he says, not knowing who else is in danger at this point.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> OOC: That is the correct title!
> 
> "Well Agent Brown. I don't know if I could add anything more to the article that you are referring too. I believe that the shower was caused by the debris from an undocumented comet. Is there something specific that you’re interested in knowing about the meteor shower?"




"My partner, Special Agent Richard Andrews may give you a call in a little while with something more, but I like to start with whether any of the meteorites made it through the atmosphere, and whether any of the material was recovered."

After the doctor' answer, Solomon asks a nuber of other questions
-Has the previously undocumented comet been found in any previously unnoticed imagery? (that is, there must be satellite and telescope data that covers the area the comet must have been in if it caused a meteor shower when and where it did - does the comet show up in that data, even if it wasn't noticed prior to the shower?)
-Does the doctor know what local reaction to the meteor storm was, if any?
-Did anyone not of the scientific or journalism community contact him regarding the storm? 
-Is there anything else out of the ordinary or expected that the doctor has noticed regarding the meteor shower or events surrounding it since it was observed or his article published?


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> "My partner, Special Agent Richard Andrews may give you a call in a little while with something more, but I like to start with whether any of the meteorites made it through the atmosphere, and whether any of the material was recovered."
> 
> After the doctor' answer, Solomon asks a number of other questions
> -Has the previously undocumented comet been found in any previously unnoticed imagery? (that is, there must be satellite and telescope data that covers the area the comet must have been in if it caused a meteor shower when and where it did - does the comet show up in that data, even if it wasn't noticed prior to the shower?)




No that was just an educated guess on my part. Most meteor shows are caused by the debris left in the wake of comets. 



> -Does the doctor know what local reaction to the meteor storm was, if any?




 There were a lot of confusion and wild stories of UFOs during the shower. But that is pretty normal considering it was a new meteor shower. 



> -Did anyone not of the scientific or journalism community contact him regarding the storm?




Nothing out of the ordinary.



> -Is there anything else out of the ordinary or expected that the doctor has noticed regarding the meteor shower or events surrounding it since it was observed or his article published?




Other than it's spectacular nature and unexpected appearance. No.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Apr 28, 2005)

"Okay, thanks very much, Doctor - I do appreciate your taking the time to talk to me.  As I said, my partner will probably be contacting you later on with additional questions, but I think that is all I need for now.  Enjoy the rest of your day, sir."
Solomon hangs up, a little disappointed, confused, worried for his partner, and wondering what more he can do from his hospital room.  _Andrews will have to call him back and ask what he needs to.  Hope he's doing all right._


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> _ Hope he's doing all right._



(Kinda OOC-Waiting for bio team, gun in mouth, crying......)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

The biologic/chemical hazard team shows up finally. They enter the room and do a through sweep. The bodies and the thing are taken away and Andrews is checked over by a doctor. The sting-like wound on your arm has them alittle worried and they want to send you to the hospital for further tests. As your taken to the hospital, Agent Hobbson rides along to get briefed on what happened. 

"So what happened Andrews? We have two dead bodies and Dr. Gutierrez is full of lead from your gun."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC- Do I actually report to Hobbson?  And how much of the slug was left?  Was there any reaction by the team?  Anything collected?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 28, 2005)

OOC: Yes, you do report to Hobbson. As for the slug, it is a pretty shot up and a little withered from the bleach. The biohazard team was pretty confused by it and they were very careful in handling it.

PS. Your right arm has become pretty much useless from being touched by the slug. Oh by the way! You need to make another Fort Save while we are at it. (8)+3=11 Failed with 2 points of Dex damage)


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

"Best I can tell you," says Andrews after he nervously reloads his pistol, "is that Santana was the carrier of some sort of biological agent that I believe is linked to the evidnce on the reservation.  It causes a sort of combat psychosis, causeing heightened strength, speed and agression.  I think that it was passed on to Gurterrez posthumously.  But the time I got there with facility security, Gutierrez had become infected, and killed the officer that was ther with me."  Andrews goes on saying.  As he lights a cigarette, he continues, "So after seeing firsthand, the fourth badge in 24 hours get killed by melee trauma, I proceeded with extreme prejudice."  he says, without a hint of remorse in his voice.  Obviously though, he's holding a lot back.  "It'll all be in my report." he says dismissively.  Probably the biggest lie he's told all day.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 28, 2005)

(OOC- Hey, life with a DEX 8 in exchange for one rank of Knowledge: Mythos.  That's par for the course in CoC, right?  )


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

Agent Hobbson says. "Ok then. The experts here with the Biohazard team say that you have to be put in to quarantine and they want to do some tests. So you just rest and let them take care of you. Your going to hospital right away. I doubt we will need anything else from you for the time being." As he beings to turn away he stops. "Oh, we figured out what that sphere thing was. "Some people from the National Security Agency showed up and said that the sphere was a top secret spy satellite that crashed in the area a couple of weeks ago. They were pretty relieved to get it back in one piece."


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 30, 2005)

(OOC- As the response formulates in his head, can Andrews get a big ol' Sense Motive +12?)


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- As the response formulates in his head, can Andrews get a big ol' Sense Motive +12?)




OOC: You sure can.    You believe Hobbson is being sencere and not giving you a load of bunk. Or at least Hobbson believes what he is saying is true.


----------



## taitzu52 (Apr 30, 2005)

Andrews nods silently at the news that he is to be quarentined and tested.  _What the hell to I tell them?  When they figure out that these cuts aren't from that scalpel, what then?_, Andrews thinks, his mind squirming under the thumb of his own primal fears.  Not only the fears of whatever that...thing was, but also the fears of what his own government is capable of.

He hears mention of the NSA, and thinks, _Well there's an unobscured bureaucratic roadblock if I ever heard one._  Andrews nods again, and says, "Well I think that finding out how it wound up in the cave of the I-70 killer may be of importance.  I'm going to need more about it if I am going to complete the file on this case.  Who actually came and got it?" he asks.  He knows full well that Hobbson doesn't know jack about it.  He's going to have to make some calls to DC to figure this one out.

"Oh, and Hobbson," he says, "do me a favor and give Brown an update.  That kid hates being out of the loop."  As he jokes with Hobbson, his thoughts are anything but humorous; _Brown knows as well as I do that this is far from over.  But how the hell do we report that to the Bureau?  Everything up to today would be enough to get us both susbended for psych evals.  Do I even tell Brown what the *CED* happened today?  Do I tell anybody?  *CED*!_


----------



## Gomez (Apr 30, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He hears mention of the NSA, and thinks, _Well there's an unobscured bureaucratic roadblock if I ever heard one._  Andrews nods again, and says, "Well I think that finding out how it wound up in the cave of the I-70 killer may be of importance.  I'm going to need more about it if I am going to complete the file on this case.  Who actually came and got it?" he asks.




Hobbson says "There was a NSA bigwig, some security, and a some science types who came and picked up the satellite. As for how it got there, our only witness is laying on a slab in the morgue."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

"Uh huh, uh huh," mumbles Andrews nodding his head in agreement, all the time realizing that they are now in the active process of prying the evidence out of his hands.  Now he knows how Colorados felt.  _Trumped by higher clearance_, he thinks.  "Well do me a favor, if you can get the NSA guys name, it'll help keep a giant sinkhole from forming in the middle of my report.", he says still obscuring the truth behind his real concerns.  Andrews lights up yet another cigarette, resigning to his fate.  He looks around and says to Hobbson, "So where the hell are they taking me anyway?"


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Andrews is taken to Phoenix Memorial Hospital and put in an isolation room in the ICU. As you are wheeled in you see Brown in a room across the way. Two policemen stand guard twenty-four hours a day in front of your room. You spend the next two days going through a battery of tests: blood work, CAT scans, etc. The feeling in your arm slowly starts to come back.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

Edit: D'oh - cross post


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Brown cannot get Andrews on his cell phone (Andrew's cell phone was taken from him in the ambulance) but after about 45 minutes he sees Andrews being wheeled into the ICU.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

(OOC- So what's the general word on the status of this case?  Does Phoenix bureau consider it closed?  Until Brown and Andrews actually communicate, I'm guessing that they're thinking, "Santana is caught, Gutierrez was a fluke.  Case closed."  Or did they?  Any way to tell from this hospital room?)


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- So what's the general word on the status of this case?  Does Phoenix bureau consider it closed?  Until Brown and Andrews actually communicate, I'm guessing that they're thinking, "Santana is caught, Gutierrez was a fluke.  Case closed."  Or did they?  Any way to tell from this hospital room?)




OOC: Talking to Hobbson and watching the televison, everyone feels that Santana was the killer. Though you have not really giving your report yet showing all the evidence that you and Brown have discovered. We can fast forwards with you getting released (in a couple of days) if you want and we can go from there.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

(OOC- Sounds like Brown has something to say first.....)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

ooc: my post was just tying to get a general update on Andrews, and whether he was stil en route to the hospital (and whether his voice had become any steadier than the last time hte agents spoke.   Gomez posted that Andrews arrived at the hospital while I was typing.  If we can't easily communicate (privately) in the hospital, I'm okay fast forwarding - Brown wants to know what happened after Andrews cancelled the backup, but won't ask until Andrews thinks it the right time - he's the one with the information, after all.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

With Andrews in isolation, he is unable to speak with Brown for the time being. On the second day, Brown is transfered out to a private room. On the third day Andrews is released with clean bill of health. Though they did give him a pych evaluation during his stay.    He goes and visits Brown in his hospital and Solomon is looking much better and eating real food at last. 

OOC: Solomon heals 24 hit points. Andrews is at full hit points and has 6 points of dexterity back. Solomon is going to be released the next day.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

Brown sits up and smiles as Andrews enters, extending a hand.  "Well, I can finally give you an update on the food here, and to tell you the truth, I'd rather go back to Jell-O. ...You okay?," he says is hi deep Philly-accented voice. "You sounded a little freaked when I talked you last, and Hobbson still didn't tell me anything about what happened."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

Andrews chuckles, "Yeah, well unfortunately I think I got the same meal card, so don't feel so bad."  He sits next to Brown's bed and grabs the remote control.  He turns the TV to a station with no reception and cranks the volume up. 

"They all think that Santana was the only killer, they probably haven't put our file together yet, but I don't know." he says quietly over the white noise of the television, leaning in close and looking over his shoulder as he speaks.  "It is said that NSA claimed the evidence as a lost satellite, but I think we both know that's a crock.  Santana was exposed to something, something......we can't talk about it here.  Dr. Gutierrez is dead.  I killed him, or what was left of him.", he says, his eyes twitching, looking completely unnerved.  He asks about his conversation with the Professor, "Yeah, now we know what the NSA is telling us, that's all we can corroborate with the Professor.  We can't talk now thought." 

He gets up, turns down the TV, and spits some gum out in the waste basket, "Jesus *CED*ing Christ, if I never taste that *CED* again, it'll be too soon.  I'm going outside for my first smoke in 48 hrs.  I'm pulling for you, Solomon.  See you in a couple days."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

_What the hell,_ Brown thinks as Andrews messes with the TV. As he listens, he worries just a bit about his partner's paranoia, or would if the last couple weeks hadn't been so strange. When he hears Gutierrez is dead, he thinks, _So it did go from person to person. What was it? Some sort of psychotropic bio toxin? No that wouldn't have just affected one person at a time. Gotta get outta here so we can talk_. When the man finishes, he says. "Okay, see you then - I'll see they'll let me go a little early so we can get back to that paper work waiting for us back on the East Coast." He shakes hands, wearing a smile and a somewhat knit brow.

ooc: Brown feels pretty good at 21hp. He mentions the possibility of checking out AMA (against medical advice) the next time he sees that nurse, and tries to guage the extent of her disapproval - whether it's just disapproval for the sake of disapproving, or whether she thinks he's really not well enough to leave the ward (sense motive +10)


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

OOC: Solomon feels pretty good and he thinks he could walk out right now if he wanted to. The nurse and doctor will advise against it but ultimately it's your call.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

Solomon sees Andrews pulling out the pack of cigarettes and it's a bit much for him.  "Hey, Andrews, wait up!"  he calls after the man as he removes the IV from his elbow and applies a band-aid.  He grabs his few things, catches up, and asks if they can stop by the front desk on the way out.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 2, 2005)

"Yeah, sure," says Andrews as he looks at Brown kind of funny, "and you might want to put some pants on too."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 2, 2005)

Solomon, who has been wearing clothes for the past couple days (ever since they started letting him walk to the bathroom instead of using that...thing.), actually looks down before realizing he's been gotten.  "Wiseass," he mutters with a small smile.


----------



## Gomez (May 2, 2005)

Brown checks out of the hospital. Once outside both Brown and Andrews remember that their rental car is still at the City Morgue.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

Andrews asks for the front desk to call them a cab.  "Well, since we're heading to the morgue, we might as well take a look at what's left of Examination Room #3." he says, the sound of the room number ringing through his head again and again.  For the better part of a week now, his thoughts have been bent on it.  In his dreams, he has been walking down a hall, the sign for Room #3 appears to his side.  Sometimes he would go past, others he would go in.  But the dreams always ended the same:  Gutierrez, and that......  He was waking up in the middle of the night for the better part of a week, only to find himself still in isolation in a hospital room.  He needed to go back to that room, he couldn't leave Phoenix behind without seeing it again.

Andrews seems preoccupied on the cab ride over.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

"You okay, Andrews?" Solomon asks the man in a low voice. His partner's entire demeanor is a bit different since that day.  _Our bodies are healing up well.  Looks like the heads aren't doing so hot. What the hell happened in there? Maybe I should pick a fight - if he can chew someone out some, might help him get back to normal._


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> _Maybe I should pick a fight - if he can chew someone out some, might help him get back to normal._



(OOC- Hehe)


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

You take a taxi to the morgue. Your rental car is still sitting there in the parking lot. Andrews seems draw to enter the building. Once inside a pretty young female receptionist asks, "Can I help you?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

"Good morning, ma'am. Agent Andrews, FBI." says Andrews "We'd like to have access to Examination room #3 for the ongoing investigation."  He flashes his badge, and looks at her reaction, guessing this is not the same girl from last week.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

They young lady looks at your badges and then writes something down in a notebook at her desk. "I guess it would be ok." she says. 

OOC: Yes this is a different receptionist from last time.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

Andrews walks down the hall, the apprehension is palatable.  As he spots the sign for the room, chills shoot up his spine.  "Well, here we are." he says, as he goes to open the door, looking for signs of previous investigative activity.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

Solomon lets Andrews check out the door, and as they enter, says, "Okay.  You want to walk me through what happened."  As he speaks Solomon studies his partner's face and body language looking to dientify signs of stress, discomfort, etc. and the sources thereof.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Andrews opens the door to the examination room. Everything that wasn't bolted down is gone. The shelves are bare and the room looks like it has had a good cleaning. You can detect the smell of powerful cleaning fuilds in the air.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

"Ah, *CED*,"  Solomon mutters, not entirely surprised, after hearing what little he's heard about the incident and the aftermath.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

"*CED*",  he says, "everything is gone."  Andrews turns around and runs his fingers through his hair, exhaling hard.  "Do me a favor, Brown.  Ask the girl at the desk to see the visitor's log.  We need to know who's been here in the last four days, and where they took all of this stuff to."  He turns back to the empty room, "I'm gonna make sure they got everything, I'll explain when you get back."

(OOC- Search +13)


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

(OOC- That was some *CED* in unison right there!)


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

OOC: The place is spotless. Nothing is left.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

"Yep. Gotcha.  We'll see about surveillance cameras, too."

*******
Solomon heads back to the desk.  He looks for a nametag or any other identifying item on the desk and addresses the receptionst by name, as he starts turing the pages of the sign-in book back tot he day of the incident. "Ms. [name].  I'm sure you can help me out with this.  My partner and I were two of the the agents injured last week while investigating the Route 70 Killer.  We're wrapping up the investigation, but just need a couple more things.  While I make a copy of this [the sign-in sheets], would you mind getting me the tapes from the surveilance cameras from 24 hours before the tragedy through today?"


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

OOC: The name tag says Tina Hunter.

"Oh, the government men who came with the decontamination team took all the surveillance tapes. You can have a copy of today’s sign-in sheet but they took all the sheets from the past week as well." she says. She looks Solomon a smile. "Wasn't it just terrible. I am sure glad that I was off that day. Who would have thought that the _Route 70 Killer _ had the plague!"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

Solomon nods and says,  "No one was as surprised as we were, Tina.  When they took Santana's body, who signed it over to the team?  Ther would have been another pathologist involved, since D. Gutierrez hadn't finished the autopsy, right?


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

"That would be Dr. Cortez. He is the assistant medical examiner." Tina says.


----------



## Gomez (May 3, 2005)

Andrew's cell phone rings and it is Hobbson. "Andrews. I want you and Brown in my office ASAP."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "That would be Dr. Cortez. He is the assistant medical examiner." Tina says.




"Thanks," Solomon says, smiling, "Is he in today? Mind if we go in to see him - just to tie up a loose end or two.  Thanks."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

"We'll be right there." Andrews says as he hangs up, and looks at the floor, "*CED*".  He opens the door and walks back down the hall.  "Brown, time to go.",  he says, tossing him the car keys.  "Hobbson wants to see us."  he says, the annoyance at the situation is obvious in his voice, "I'll bet you a 5th of scotch that we're getting yanked off this case like a burning flapjack on the griddle."  For once, his Southern roots show through.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

Solomon catches them, "We gotta go _right_ now? Tina, here, was just about to introduce us to the coroner who signed the body out to NSA. She was telling me how surprised she was that Santana had _plague_." A brief pause "I'll take a pass on that bet, by the way."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 3, 2005)

"OK, we can wait" Andrews says.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 3, 2005)

Solomon turns to Tina expectantly...


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Let me see if Dr. Cortez can see you." She picks up the phone and talks for a moment. "Dr. Cortez will see you. His office is just down the hallway on the left." She points down a different hallway from the one in which the examination rooms are. 

Entering the doctor's office, a tall middle-aged Hispanic man looks up from his desk. "I am Dr. Cortez, you wished to speak to me?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

"Yes, Good Morning Mr. Cortez.  Agents Brown and Andrews, FBI.  We just had a few quick questions for you, if you don't mind [*Although Solomon continues on without giving the man a chance to refuse*].  You were the doctor who signed the body of Mr. Santana out, Is that correct?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

Andrews looks visibly nervous, he gives a nod to Brown and follows him up to the doctor.

(OOC- Damn these doubpe posts!!!)


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Could I see some identification please." After the Dr. Cortez looks at your badges he says. "I am sorry. I cannot discuss anything related to Santana case."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

"I'm sorry, Dr. Cortez," says Andrews stepping forward, "we're with the Department of Justice.  Under who's orders are you not to discuss this?"  He's losing his patience with this situation, as he watches his control of this case, and of his own unique position, slip right through his fingers.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"I cannot reveal that. I would suggest you check with you superiors. I sorry but I have work to do. If you would please leave." Dr. Cortez says.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

Solomon thinks, _Andrews is going to lose it. CED. Okay, just got to get _something_ out of this guy. He's already hostile, so let's see how cool he is. _"Dr. Cortez," he says in a low, dangerous voice, " I can appreciate that you are in a difficult position. But I think that we deserve a bit more respect regard to this case. Santana put a knife four inches into my gut. I been in the ICU four days from that - Only reason he didn't kill me is that my partner and I are two _tough _bastards." He leans in a bit as he says it and let it linger a second before continuing. "But see here's the thing: in the hospital, I never got treated for plague exposure. Not even after Andrews arrived. They got his story right - stuck him in isolation, probably filled him full of enough antibiotics to keep a rhinoceros healthy. But I wasn't quarantined. That cute nurse who changed my bandages didn't even wear a mask. Someone even brought me flowers. So when those reporters who called me about the 'Route 70 Killer' asked about plague, I was confused. But I've put them off [*almost imperceptible pause*] for now. See, I'm willing to be good. I'll go along with whatever is being fed to the public, and I'll dance on whatever strings all of us are suddenly tied to. All I want in return is to know who's pulling them." 

ooc: Intimidate. Solomon is trying to imply that he'll leak things to the press that cause big headaches for Cortez.  Solomon is also trying to imply that he is a very large, dangerous man.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Gentleman, don't make me call security." says Dr. Cortez. His face is hard as he stares right back at Solomon.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

_Heh.  The kid's trying to beat me at my own game_, thinks Andrews.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

ooc: which local police jurisdiction is this coroner's office located in?


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

"Come on, Brown.  We'll let the Attorney General deal with his boss.",  he says, putting his hand on Brown's elbow.  "Thank you for your time, Doctor.  Your statements will be noted.",  he says as a parting shot.   As they walk out, he says to Brown, "It sounds like Hobbson, or whoever pulled his plug, got here first.  Let's go."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

Solomon nods slowly, eyes still on Cortez. "Good Day, Doctor. We'll be in touch." On the way down the hall, Solomon has a hunch. _That guy didn't even twitch. No pathologist I've ever met is that calm. Probably nothing, but no harm in asking_. When they near the receptionist on the way out, Solomon puts his smile back on for Tina.

"Nice to meet you, Tina - Have a nice day. Say, how long has Dr. Cortez worked here? Seems like he's doing a good job in a stressful situation," He says casually.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Dr. Cortez? He was appointed to take over after Dr. Gutierrez died. He has only been here for the past three days. He seems nice enough though." says Tina.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

"Yeah.  Well, thanks a lot for your help."  On the way out Solomon frowns ans raises an eyebrow at Andrews, but says nothing until they are in private.

ooc: heading off to pick up my son form school - back in a while


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

_Good eye, kid.  Good eye_,  Andrews thinks as he walks out to the car.  "Hey Brown," he says, "do you mind if we stop for something to eat on the way?"  Andrews asking for food in the middle of the day is like a fish asking for ice in his water.  Totally uncharacteristic as it is, Andrews will look for a small place where they can get a booth and a beer on the way to the Bureau.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

Andrews stops at a burger place on the way and him and Solomon get a booth in the back.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

Solomon says, as they sit, "I probably won't eat too much.  Don't want to lose my lunch when Hobbson starts talking."  Still, he orders a big burger with jack cheese and stuffed jalepeno peppers as a side.  _Negra Modelo_ for the beer.  He waits for Andrews to begin the conversation.  For all Solomon knows, it _was_ some form of plague that afflicted Santana and the other killers.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

Andrews picks a seat away from other patrons.  He orders a beer, and pulls out a pack of cigarettes and places the lighter next to it.  He lights one up and blows over the lamp hanging over the table, sending the smoke billowing out around the light.  Without any warm up, he says, "I could be in really big trouble here, Solomon."  Calling Brown by his first name is usually enough to shock him to attention.  He goes on, "I just want you to know the truth, in case anything happens to me.  I know that I don't have to tell you that this stays in this room.  Not even the Bureau can handle this *CED*.  Well, obviously."  

He takes a couple of long drags from his cigarette, looking up at the ceiling for a moment, before his eyes meet with Browns.  "I opened the door to Examination Room #3, and saw someone standing behind a curtain with a light behind it.  Figuring that it was Gutierrez, I called out his name.  He didn't answer." says Andrews, his arm propping his head up with his fingers on his temple.  "I called security and asked them to see who it was back there.  It was Santana's corpse standing over Gutierrez's body, laid out on a slab like he was the one about to be autopsied." Andrews relays, as he probes Brown eyes for some sense that his partner believes him.  "Santana's body collapsed on the floor before the guard got there.  Gutierrez woke up.  He seemed fine.  I told him to wait for a doctor to check him out, but he refused.  I pressed the issue, and he relented at first.  He....",  Andrews seems visibly tense right now, as he lights one cigarette off of the other.  "He made a move, like he was going to take his jacket off and comply.  That's when he grabbed the scalpel and slammed it into that guards chest." he says, pausing to down the rest of his beer.  "I opened fire." he coughs out, the alcohol drying his throat as he talks.

"Now here's where *CED* gets pretty *CED*ing unbelievable.  You may want to get a drink too." Andrews says, leaning across the table so he can pretty much whisper.  "He knocks me to the ground, we're struggling.  As I try to keep that scalpel out of my chest cavity....something happens." Andrews says, his voice lowering still.  "I was focused on that blade, but my eye caught something, Gutierrez's throat was starting to swell.  And then, Solomon, I swear to Jesus Christ on this.  *CED*ing tentacles come out of his mouth."  Andrews stops talking and waits to see Brown's reaction.  "It gets worse."  he says quietly as he looks Brown straight in the eye, the only thing not sober about his look is the empty beer near his hand.  "Even after I put Gutierrez down, and believe me, it was no easier than *CED*ing Santana, something else happened." he says, his hands visibly shaking at this point.  "Whatever he had in his mouth starting coming out, I dunno, some kind of slug thing.  It started going for the dead guard.  That's when I got out the bleach."   Andrews continues, the stink of fear is all over him now.  He looks again at Brown, not sure if he's making a mistake by telling him this.  His eyes are searching his partners' for clues, trying to figure on how vulnerable he really is now.

As he lights another cigarette, he begins to chuckle, a horrible nervous laughter, "Funny part is," he begins again, "somebody big knows everything!  They have the tapes, they have the slug, hell, they even got that other security guard, um...Frank, or whatever it was."  He drags on his cigarette again, "And now they're saying that the sphere was an NSA satellite?  Whatever it was, it fell from the sky, and that's where it came from.  Probably where that slug came from too.  And they know what happened." he repeats, "Now I'm *CED*ed!" he says crossing his arms, looking pretty damn upset.

Andrews excuses himself and goes to the bathroom to clean up, and upon returning says, "Well, let's not keep the man waiting."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

(OOC- Say Gomez, what IS my current state of mental health like?)


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> (OOC- Say Gomez, what IS my current state of mental health like?)




OOC: Andrews has had quite a shock but he is no where close to _losing it_. He has lost a total of 7 sanity so far. Two from the body in the car and five from the slug. I checked Andrews character sheet in the Rogue gallery. You miscalculated his starting sanity. It should be 60 not 65. 20% loss would be 12 not 13. So currently Andrews has 53 sanity. You have been role-playing him great so far but he should snap out of it pretty soon.

PS. Andrews didn't _see_ Santana standing over the doctor. The curtain was still closed when he heard and saw the form fall to the ground.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

(OOC- Oh well, that's the story.)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> Andrews picks a seat away from other patrons. He orders a beer, and pulls out a pack of cigarettes and places the lighter next to it. He lights one up and blows over the lamp hanging over the table, sending the smoke billowing out around the light. Without any warm up, he says, "I could be in really big trouble here, Solomon." Calling Brown by his first name is usually enough to shock him to attention. He goes on, "I just want you to know the truth, in case anything happens to me. I know that I don't have to tell you that this stays in this room. Not even the Bureau can handle this *CED*. Well, obviously."





"All right. Yeah. Nothin' leaves this booth. Not after the bull*CED* stonewalling we just ran into."



> He takes a couple of long drags from his cigarette, looking up at the ceiling for a moment, before his eyes meet with Browns. "I opened the door to Examination Room #3, and saw someone standing behind a curtain with a light behind it. Figuring that it was Gutierrez, I called out his name. He didn't answer." says Andrews, his arm propping his head up with his fingers on his temple. "I called security and asked them to see who it was back there. It was Santana's corpse standing over Gutierrez's body, laid out on a slab like he was the one about to be autopsied." Andrews relays, as he probes Brown eyes for some sense that his partner believes him.




Solomon looks pretty damned surprised. But he saw how many shots Santana's body took to bring down the night before all that happened. "Keep going..."



> "Santana's body collapsed on the floor before the guard got there. Gutierrez woke up. He seemed fine. I told him to wait for a doctor to check him out, but he refused. I pressed the issue, and he relented at first. He....", Andrews seems visibly tense right now, as he lights one cigarette off of the other. "He made a move, like he was going to take his jacket off and comply. That's when he grabbed the scalpel and slammed it into that guards chest." he says, pausing to down the rest of his beer.




"Oh, *CED*." Solomon says, but this is less of a shock to him than one might think if they hadn't suspected something that made random people into killers. 



> "I opened fire." he coughs out, the alcohol drying his throat as he talks.




"Good thing you did...keep going."


> "Now here's where *CED* gets pretty *CED*ing unbelievable. You may want to get a drink too." Andrews says, leaning across the table so he can pretty much whisper.




Solomon doesn't touch the beer...




> "He knocks me to the ground, we're struggling. As I try to keep that scalpel out of my chest cavity....something happens." Andrews says, his voice lowering still. "I was focused on that blade, but my eye caught something, Gutierrez's throat was starting to swell. And then, Solomon, I swear to Jesus Christ on this. *CED*ing tentacles come out of his mouth."






> Andrews stops talking and waits to see Brown's reaction.





"What?! What do you mean, tentacles? No...never mind - what'd they do?"



> "It gets worse." he says quietly as he looks Brown straight in the eye, the only thing not sober about his look is the empty beer near his hand.




Solomon refills Andrews glass fro mhis bottle and pushes it towards him...




> "Even after I put Gutierrez down, and believe me, it was no easier than *CED*ing Santana, something else happened." he says, his hands visibly shaking at this point. "Whatever he had in his mouth starting coming out, I dunno, some kind of slug thing. It started going for the dead guard. That's when I got out the bleach."






> Andrews continues, the stink of fear is all over him now. He looks again at Brown, not sure if he's making a mistake by telling him this. His eyes are searching his partners' for clues, trying to figure on how vulnerable he really is now.




Solomon himself isn't sure how vulnerable Andrews is, either. His own eyes are wide, and he takes a long drink as he looks away momentarily. _Quick decision, Sol_. On Andrew's side is the fact that he clearly believes what he's saying, as opposed to likely every other member of law enforecement Solomon is likely to encounter over the next week. That alone is enough for him to stick by Andrews for now. And something was certainly making those people go Hannibal. After that half second of indecision, he nods inwardly, and turns back to Andrews, who has already begun... 



> ...to chuckle, a horrible nervous laughter, "Funny part is," he begins again, "somebody big knows everything! They have the tapes, they have the slug, hell, they even got that other security guard, um...Frank, or whatever it was." He drags on his cigarette again, "And now they're saying that the sphere was an NSA satellite? Whatever it was, it fell from the sky, and that's where it came from. Probably where that slug came from too. And they know what happened." he repeats, "Now I'm *CED*ed!" he says crossing his arms, looking pretty damn upset.




Solomon boggles a moment before saying, earnestly, "All right, Andrews, you're right - we are a little *CED*ed. How do we get un*CED*ed? We get *CED*ing amnesia about this case, at least as far as everyone else in the world is concerned." One thing is for sure, whether what Andrews says happned or not. Someone high up knows everything, and had the power to get Andrews and himself shutdown, a coroner who's not a coroner installed in place on a moment's notice, and get a spacecraft (whether of Earth origin or not) spirited away without anyone on any law enforcement level able to object. "But we need find out who knows what and how to protect ourselves. We start by talking about baseball or soul food, or the *CED*ing Iraq war while we drive back to Hobbson. The same people who got to the bodies and the slug have had access to the car the past four days, too."



> Andrews excuses himself and goes to the bathroom to clean up, and upon returning says, "Well, let's not keep the man waiting."




Solomon has paid the bill by the time Andrews returns, and the two leave. The burger and peppers are untouched.

Edit:Can't get the green off for some reason...


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

(OOC- Hey, quit stealin' my color!!) 

Andrews nods about the car statement, "Yeah, I thought of that."  Nervously, he starts squeezing the seams on his collars and cuffs, hoping that he doesn't find a bug all too late.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

You both arrive at the FBI Phoenix office and are told that Agent-in-Charge Hobbson wants to see you. You step into his office. Hobbson is sitting behind his desk. From the circles under his eyes he hasn't had much sleep lately. There are two empty chair set up in front of his desk. As you enter, a middle-aged man who is looking out a window turns around to look at you. He is in a dark 'government' suit. He sits down at a chair in the back of the room and lites a cigarette. The no-smoking sign on Hobbson's desk speaks volumes.








"Agent Brown. Agent Andrews. Please be seated." says Hobbson. "First, I want to say that was one fine job catching the Highway 70 killer. I plan to place a commination in both your files. Stellar work."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

[edit :  obviously said before Gomez's prior post]

Solomon says, "Hobbson is going to tell us a story. It's going to make sense, and he _might _even believe it. Whatever it is, we're going to swallow it whole and smile while it chokes us, yeah?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> "Agent Brown. Agent Andrews. Please be seated." says Hobbson. "First, I want to say that was one fine job catching the Highway 70 killer. I plan to place a commination in both your files. Stellar work."




"Thank you, sir," Solomon says, "A lot of people died.  I wish we could have stopped him even faster. Not to mention with a little less pain," finishing a little ruefully, and indicating his belly wound.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

"Thank you, er...sir",  Andrews says, not even sure if this guy is Bureau or not.  "To be honest, we've both been hospitalized, and we were wondering about the status of this case ourselves."  Andrews is all over this guy.  Like many other situations with government agents he's met in the past, he starts sizing him up like two male animals in the wild, not sure if it's worth the fight if one is just too much bigger than the other.  This guy has non-congressionally approved funding written all over him.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

"Well, I am glad that you are both alright." He pauses for a moment and then says. "Well, the case is _closed_. I am going to need a complete report on the case from both of you." Hobbson hands you a manila folder. "You are to place the report in here and have it on my desk by noon tomorrow. And I do mean complete. Do you understand? Now due to some issues of national security, I am going to require that you also sign these." He pulls out two sets of papers. "These are going to be the 'official report on the Highway 70 Killer' case." He hands them to both of you with a worried look on his face.


OOC: Just a note. Hobbson is doing all the talking. The other man is just sitting in the back smoking a cigarette.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 4, 2005)

With a quick look to Brown, Andrews quickly reads the affedavit.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

So does Solomon.


----------



## Gomez (May 4, 2005)

The papers are reports on the case written by each of you. Though there are several radical differences from a report you would actually write. Santana was responsible for all the killings and missing persons along Highway 70. Santana had the plague, most likely contracted from prairie dogs. There is no mention of the sphere or the slug. Dr. Guiterrez and the security guard at the morgue both concocted the plague from the Santana's corpse and died a few days later in a military hospital.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 4, 2005)

"So, ah, where is it now?" Solomon asks neutrally as he peruses the document, not really caring which "it" the man-in-black thinks he's referring to.  It's not like he's expecting much of an answer anyway.  At least they aren't asking him to actually believe what he's supposed to sign.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"I can sleep well enough knowing this.", says Andrews as he quickly signs, "but, obvioulsy not tonight." he says sarcasticly as he gives a fake grin and a mock salute with the manilla folder just handed to him.  "Speaking of which, is there any supplimental information that you might have for this file?", Andrews asks, casting a probing look at both gentlemen in the room.


----------



## Gomez (May 5, 2005)

Hobbson looks over to the man in the back who shakes his head no. "No, we don't have any addition information for you. One more thing. You cannot divulge any information about this case to anyone outside this room.  If the media questions you, you are to refer them to me. Do you understand? If any information leaks out about this case and you are found to be responsible it will mean time in a federal prison. A very long time." says Hobbson in a serious voice. "Now you have a lot of work to do. I am expecting those reports on my desk by noon tomorrow. Good day gentlemen."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

Solomon signals his agreement, and looks to Andrews.  "Let's get to work, then."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"If the leak is anywhere, it won't be from us.  I would like to see the local end of things just as airtight as you do." Andrews says with all sincerity.  He gets up to leave, and seeing the man sitting there unmoving, he does a double take, and says, "Have we...met before?  I'm not sure that I know you from inside the beltway, but....  Have we worked together over the phone...._email_?"  Andrews knows he is pressing his luck here, but after what he's been through, he really doesn't give a *CED*ing *CED*.

(OOC Bluff +9, for what its worth, at least to Hobbson.)


----------



## Gomez (May 5, 2005)

The man stands up and looks Andrews square in the face. His light blue eyes locked on yours. "No. We have never met before." he says with a low steady voice."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"My mistake." he says with a coy smile.  The look he gives back to the guy speaks volumes.  "Good afternoon, gentlemen." says Andrews as he follows Brown out the door.  

After collecting any hard copies that they may have left here in the branch office (faxed or overnighted case files from around the country), Andrews grabs a cardboard box and some more manila folders and heads to the car.  The carelessness or ignorance of Hobbson handing them _one_ folder was still astounding to him.  _He must be having a worse week than us_, he thinks as he puts the box in the back seat.  "Well, Brown,"he says as he climbs into the passenger seat, "we'd better find some decent coffee."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

"I hear you.  We'll need some other supplies, too," he says while lighting his last cigarrette.  "There anything we need back in San Carlos or did the cleaners collect everything from there, too?"  Driving along in silence for a while Solomon suddenly says, "Jesus, Richard, what the hell just happened to us? Did the federal government just basically acknowledge that an alien has killed some fifty people over the last six months?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

"I don't think that _'acknowledge'_ is the right word to use here.", says Andrews, lighting a cigarette himself.  "And I wouldn't think that that guy in there is what you would call _'the federal government'_" he says, taking a long drag, looking out the window as Brown drives.  "Oh, I'm sure taxpayers line his pockets, but you'll never find a guy like that's payroll on any records.  See Brown, remember my bedtime story about little fish and big fish?  Well I think that you just met your first big fish." Andrews says, putting his fingers to his temples as he leans against the car door.  "My only question is, was that our 'friend'?", he says, looking at Brown, as if he knows the answer.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

Brown drives another half mile before he answers.  "No.  That guy wouldn't have sent me flowers."  He's at least half-serious.  "Our 'friend' stayed cryptic - no matter what we learned, what we found.  Kept sending little notes, urging us on.  Doesn't seem to go with the big, steel door we got slammed in our faces earlier today.  I don't know...."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 5, 2005)

ooc: BTW, Gomez: do you want us to develop an actual report, or to post something to effect of "Solomon and Andrews work on the report all night and its ready for presentation in the morining."


----------



## Gomez (May 5, 2005)

OOC: I don't want a actual report. The "Solomon and Andrews work on the report all night and its ready for presentation in the morining." works for me. Though I would like to know if you are going to leave anything out of the report.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 5, 2005)

(OOC- The report will be pretty much complete.  Communications with 'friend' will be possible omissions, I want to go over them again.  A definate omission or retelling will be the details of what happenned between the time when Gutierrez tackled Andrews, and when the team arrived.  "Bioligical parasite", or other such descriptors may be used, if at all.)


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

OOC: So give me a general plan for you two for the rest of the day and tonight.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

(OOC- I'm guessing that we can do all of this back at the motel.  The extradepartmental files should be boxed up to be cross referenced, and we can basically write the body of the file from the motel.  It shouldn't take more than an hour to print and reorganize, so we can arrive at the Bureau at about 10:30.  I think 3 or 4 pizzas should get us through he night.  We can check out and put our bags in the car before we head back downtown.  Andrews will call for plane tickets.  Sure, I'm being presumptuous, but he's ready to leave Phoenix behind.  Your thoughts, Maerdwyn?)


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 6, 2005)

ooc: That sounds good.  I'm for leaving out reference to the 'friend' beyond the original email we had traced. (I don't think we brought anything else to official attention - maybe the envelope slipped under the motel door, but I didn't think so.).  I assume we will outline the general succession of killers from WV to San Carlos.  Solomon will go with Andrews on what he wants to tell about the slug itself.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

(OOC- Let's call it more of a skin discoloration, and an eventual post-mortem discharge from the throat.  They DO have what's left of it in a bag.)


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

Andrews and Brown work on the report and several pizzas through out the night. Andrews has booked two plane tickets back to DC for the next day around 4 in the afternoon. 

 The following day, Andrews and Brown pack up their stuff and drive back into Phoenix, drop off the report with Hobbson. They grab lunch then head out to the airport. After checking in at the American Airlines ticket office and with some time to burn before their flight leaves, Richard and Solomon stop off at a brew pub inside the airport for a couple of drinks. Sitting at the bar, a television with CNN on it shows a report on the Highway 70 Killer. The volume is off so you cannot hear what they are saying about it. But you don't need to know. You both read the 'official' report yesterday. 
 A woman sits down next to Solomon and orders a drink. She is a pretty thirty-ish dark skinned African-American woman wearing trendy, expensive clothes, John Lennon-style shades, and long dread-locks. She looks like an executive from a record company. She pulls out a cigarette case and takes out a long thin dark brown cigarette. "Got a light?" she says to Solomon.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 6, 2005)

"Sure," he answers with a cordial smile. On another day, he'd be more focusd on flirting, but today his wounded shoulder is stiff, and he's dreading the long flight ahead of them, even if it will get him out of here and back to the less alien East Coast. His mind shrinks back from the unintentional play on words in his thoughts.  He contents himself with a quick appreciation of her atracive features before producing his lighter in a fluid motion and helping the lady out with a light.


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

After Solomon lights her cigarette she takes a long drag from it and smiles. "Thanks!" she says. "I hope you liked those flowers I sent you."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 6, 2005)

Solomon's insides crumple, and suddenly she's not half as attractive. "Well, I gotta tell you, they didn't cheer me up much, but I appreciated the thought.  Note was just what I needed, though...Andrews here was a little hurt when you didn't send him anything while he was in the ICU."


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"Sorry about that Andrews." she says with a wink. "I will remember to send you something next time." She takes another drag off her cigarette. "Good job you boys did. Damn good. You should be proud. But from the looks on your two mugs, you don't look to happy. Why is that?"


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

"Richard...actually",  Andrews says, hearing his name misspoken.  As he smiles at the lady sitting near him, all he can think about is his pistol, in a lockbox, being loaded on a cross country flight while they speak.  "But you probably knew that," he says, sure that she's purposefully messing with him, "seems that you know quite about about us.  But we, on the other hand, know little about you."  Andrews lights up a cigarette, and blows smoke across the bar, waiting for a response to his freshly changed subject.


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"Richard. Of coarse." she says as she tips her glass to you. "If it will make you feel better, you can call me Ms. Green. Well let's stop all this *CED*ing dancing around then shall we? First off, if you haven't figured it out for yourself, there is a clandestine organization in the intelligence community that has an unhealthy interest in acquiring non-terrestrial technology. The idea of government operatives exploiting alien technology might have sounded like bull*CED* a month ago, but you saw what came out of Dr. Gutierrez's mouth. I am not with those people and neither are the others I work with."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

His head is swimming with questions right now.  Sure, he handed that sphere over to the *quote* NSA *unquote*, but he figured that they wouldn't know what it was either, just shove it in a warehouse and keep it safely forgotten.  _Exploiting technology?_, he thinks.  He snaps back into focus, and remembers that he wants the answers at hand first.  "The others?" Andrews says, raising his eyebrows.


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"I work for top secret interagency task force called Delta Green. We are a lot like firemen. We put out fires before anyone can smell the smoke. It's not easy as you already know, but it has to be done. If you want to be a part of this 'club' then say so now. But don't say 'yes' unless you mean it. It's not a club you can just quit."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

Andrews looks at Ms. Green (OOC- Cute.),  and then looks back at Brown.  He bites his lower lip for a second and begins to speak, "Honestly, Ms. Green, that decision was pretty much made the second I walked out of Examination Room #3." he says, "I think if I'm ever going to get some sleep again, I'd better count myself in."  He turns to Brown, and says, "You don't have to do this you know.  I can always say that I want a new partner when I get back to DC.  I know you have a family, Brown.  You didn't see what I saw, and you'd better damn well be glad of it."  He turns to his beer and empties it, "But it is...your call." he says, as the glass clinks back on the bar.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 6, 2005)

edit- ooc cross posted. Solomon says it just before Andrews speaks, maybe with Andrews answering Ms. Green before she can answer Solomon?


"This 'club' seems to have pretty high dues," Solomon grumbles, thinking: _My shoulder, stomach, Andrews' arm, at least four good cops and a security guard, the shamans_...His mind keeps going. But his mouth takes over and gets him back on point, "How often do fires like this come up?" He pauses a second. "When did they start?" he asks, a touch of dread in his voice.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 6, 2005)

taitzu52 said:
			
		

> He turns to his beer and empties it, "But it is...your call." he says, as the glass clinks back on the bar.




"I want to be in the loop," he says simply.  "What does that mean for us going forward. Do we stay with the Bureau?" he asks, wondering if his long efforts to join the FBI were going to result in a two week career and two big scars.


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"Delta Green got its start in the 1920's with a raid on a coastal town in Massachusetts. The locals were interbreeding with some sort of aquatic humanoid lifeform. Needless to say the Feds went in and cleaned it out. The government figured that there was a need for a task force to take care of *CED* like this. Delta Green deals with the elimination and obscuration of prenatural phenomena that pose a threat to our citizens and our country. The existence of these phenomena cannot be allowed to come to the public’s attention. The damage to society, both physical and psychological, would be catastrophic. If you want to join Delta Green you will have to play by the rules. Rule one is 'Deny Everything'. Delta Green does not exist and neither does prenatural phenomena. Someday the time may be right, but that day ain't today."


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"Don't worry, you will keep your jobs. Nothing opens doors more than a FBI badge. If something comes up you will be notified. If you say yes, then you just go back to your job and your life. Though if you get a call or email mentioning an 'Opera' that means your needed. You can call me at this number." she takes a matchbook and writes down a phone number. "You will be briefed from there."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

"Actually, ATF gets some crazy liberties" Andrews says, nervously joking.  _So here I am drinking a badly poured Sam Adams in Phoenix Sky Harbor International as the granddaddy of all conspiracies is laid out in my lap.  And here I went to intensive schooling for Russian and Arabic.  What the *CED*?_ Andrews thinks to himself, rather stunned as he reaches out and takes the matchbook.


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

"One last thing." says Andrews, "Who is.....the _other_ group?"


----------



## Gomez (May 6, 2005)

"That information is limited to a need to know basis. And right now you don't need to know. Let's just say that they can be very nasty if provoked."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 6, 2005)

_Well I kind of already did_,  thinks Andrews, remembering back to yesterday in Hobbson's office.  He just smiles and nods.


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 7, 2005)

"Nasty. Right."  Solomon frowns.  "They know about you...er...us?"


----------



## Gomez (May 7, 2005)

"I think so. Though we have not had any serious encounters with them as of yet."


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 8, 2005)

"I only ask because I probably forwarded your email to them by way of our tech department.  They may have gotten the note you slipped under our motel room door, too.  "  Solomon downs the rest of his drink, and sighs while looking straight ahead at the wall of liquor bottles behind the bar. "Alright, Ms. Green.  I'm in."


----------



## Gomez (May 8, 2005)

"Don't worry about someone tracing that email. I wouldn't have sent it if there was a snowballs chance in hell of anyone tracing it back to us." Ms. Green downs her drink. "I have to be going now. Good to meet you. Just go back to your normal routine and wait for us to contact you."


----------



## Gomez (May 9, 2005)

OOC: Unless your characters want to speak any last words. We can close down this adventure with Agents Andrews and Brown boarding their flight back to Washington DC. Check the OOC thread for the post game party!


----------



## Maerdwyn (May 9, 2005)

Solomon nods at the woman, "See you at the opera, then, I guess," he says as the woman leaves.  "Richard, let's get to gate.  There's a mountain of paperwork back in Virginia I never thought I'd be looking forward to seeing."


----------



## taitzu52 (May 9, 2005)

"Hey rookie," Andrews jokes, "I'll remember you said that." .....and a fade.


----------

